# Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen



## aramik (Jul 24, 2008)

Well they've dropped the "2" from the title of the Transformers live action sequel. I don't think much of the title, I always find it a bit cheesey when a sequel has the word "revenge" in its title these days. Now apparantly theres two ways this title can be interpreted. The first and most believable is that Megatron is going to find some way to come back, maybe as Galvatron or something. I came across the second when reading an article in Empire. Apparantly theres a minor character from the comics called "The Fallen" who does actually seek revenge at one point for being banished into a different dimension or something. I think he had some connection to Unicron.
Theres also rumours that Autobots will be teaming up with Decepticons to battle a greater foe, so again this could be a reference to Unicron. If this is true then maybe it will folow a plot close to the one of the animated movie. Ofcourse this is all speculation and I still think its more likely that the title is referring to Megatron.


----------



## Even (Jul 24, 2008)

well, I enjoyed the first one, so I'm gonna catch this one fer sure


----------



## escamoh (Jul 24, 2008)

it'd be awesome if they have a team up of autobots and decepticons vs unicron


----------



## Solid Snake (Jul 24, 2008)

If anything, Unicron will probably be held back until the third movie. The only thing I know now is that there will be Dinobots and Constructicons and that's good enough for me. Giant robots ftw.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 24, 2008)

I want them to hold off on Unicron.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't want to see giant robots picking on poor, little horses.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 24, 2008)

Wait, are the Dinobots actually gonna be in this?  I thought they dropped that idea.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 24, 2008)

If unicorns will be in it, I bet dinosaurs will be, too.


----------



## batanga (Jul 24, 2008)

The movie title is pathetic, seriously pathetic.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 24, 2008)

The title doesn't actually make grammatical sense, but that's Michael Bay for you 

So long as they can provide funny lines along with stupid, brainless action, I'll be fairly happy. Just don't make the fights as dull as they were in the first one, just because things explode doesn't mean it's interesting.


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2008)

Eeeeh, great. Lost my bet with my dad.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 24, 2008)

Catterix said:


> The title doesn't actually make grammatical sense, but that's Michael Bay for you
> 
> So long as they can provide funny lines along with stupid, brainless action, I'll be fairly happy. Just don't make the fights as dull as they were in the first one, just because things explode doesn't mean it's interesting.




[YOUTUBE]MiHsxQJ9ZOo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 24, 2008)

Lame title.

I'll only be watching this, which I know will have a lame plot, for the transforming.
I still jizz thinking about starscream transforming in mid air.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 24, 2008)

I'll definately see it either way, but Unicron should be held off for a third one imo since everything is a trilogy nowadays


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 24, 2008)

Just Transformers 2 would have been nice, but who cares. I'll still watch it either way.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 24, 2008)

This movie should definitely introduce even new concepts into the world of Cinema Graphics.


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2008)

RisingVengeance said:


> This movie should definitely introduce even new concepts into the world of Cinema Graphics.



Transformers 1 already did that. This CGI is going to be exactly like the first, nothing new.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 24, 2008)

I would like to see a female robot. With that, I would like this movie to be rated 'R', at the very least, and include a sex scene between the female robot and Optimus Prime, Megatron, and various other robots--gang bang.

The female robot would have to have SUVs as breasts.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 24, 2008)

First one was great, so gotta catch this one as well. SLB is my main man.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 24, 2008)

Arcee is supposed to enter in this one, and she's I believe one of the very minimal number of female robots.


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 24, 2008)

Boring Title is Boring

Though i did enjoy the first one..i hope this ones surpasses the first..The only thing i didnt like was that during the battles the camera was too close they should zoom out on the battles a bit...Since Its freaking giant robots ill enjoy this even if i dont like it :WOW

@CrazyMoron - Lol Robot Fetish


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 24, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I would like to see a female robot. With that, I would like this movie to be rated 'R', at the very least, and include a sex scene between the female robot and Optimus Prime, Megatron, and various other robots--gang bang.
> 
> The female robot would have to have SUVs as breasts.



You really are a crazy moron aren't you


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 24, 2008)

Can any of you say, with a straight face, you would not like to see a sexy female robot, getting gang banged, with SUV-sized breasts?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 24, 2008)

Not really, I don't like robot women, they scare me


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 24, 2008)

You're a heterobophobe.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 24, 2008)

Lame title..........

I actually wasn't a big fan of the first film. When I saw it the first time, I thought it was pretty good(but not as good as everyone said it was).

When I saw it the second time, I was pretty bored. The special effects were good, but the shaky camera sort of ruined it). I'd give it a 2/4 or a 2.5/4, depending on my mood.


----------



## aramik (Jul 24, 2008)

Lots of money was made through the first one.. they basically advertised every popular car and technology brand available lol..

Anyways, hope this movie is awesome.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 24, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're a heterobophobe.



Are you saying that all women are robots or that I just don't like women


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 24, 2008)

thegoodjae said:


> Lame title.
> 
> I'll only be watching this, which I know will have a lame plot, for the transforming.
> I still jizz thinking about starscream transforming in mid air.


 
Then jumping off of other planes.


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Can any of you say, with a straight face, you would not like to see a sexy female robot, getting gang banged, with SUV-sized breasts?



Honk honk.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 24, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> *SNIP*



[YOUTUBE]WN25hFa1rms[/YOUTUBE]

I doubt I'll ever stop posting this video.


----------



## Roy (Jul 24, 2008)

I liked the first one so ill probably watch this one


----------



## Coteaz (Jul 25, 2008)

Needs more Starscream. With lines, please.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 25, 2008)

Solid Snake said:


> If anything, Unicron will probably be held back until the third movie. The only thing I know now is that there will be Dinobots and Constructicons and that's good enough for me. Giant robots ftw.



Last I heard, the Dinobots were scrapped


----------



## Stallyns808 (Aug 1, 2008)

New data book?

Bumblebee gets a new look.

Arcee is a pink sportsbike.

An ice cream truck that splits into twin autobots. 

And more...


Warning: Some of this may be fake due to Michael Bay putting out false information  of the movie.


----------



## Zeroo (Aug 1, 2008)

so 'The Fallen' is actually a name of a long time nemesis of Optimus prime?...I dunno..this just seems to pop out of nowhere...I thought this was gon be about Megatron's revenge...and also they should really focus more on Starscream's rivalry with Megatron...


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Aug 1, 2008)

Scar_x said:


> so 'The Fallen' is actually a name of a long time nemesis of Optimus prime?...I dunno..this just seems to pop out of nowhere...I thought this was gon be about Megatron's revenge...and also they should really focus more on *Starscream's rivalry with Megatron*...



i think so too


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 1, 2008)

Seeing as John Turturro is returning, hopefully they don't piss on him again. That made me want to stop watching the movie.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Jackal (Aug 1, 2008)

starscream better not be as pitiful as he was in the first one


----------



## batanga (Aug 1, 2008)

I've sayed it before I'll say it again:the most pathetic movie title ever.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 1, 2008)

its not nescesarily a pathetic title. It has a meaning to it, and, according to some speculation, its talking about unicron, because unicron is sometimes referred to as "The Fallen one" due to hs defeat at the hands of the autobots. I think that this movie will have something to do with Unicron, and possibly the Revival of Megatron as galvatron (its pretty obvious that he'll be galvatron, cuz thats ALWAYS what happens when he dies or comes close to death) so there will definitely be a setup for a 3rd movie at the end of TF2, just like in the first one. I cant wait to see what they'll be doing about Jazz, cuz I read somewhere that Jazz will be part of the toyline for the sequel, as well as the rumors of his revival. I also read that this supposed new Jazz toy will be repainted, so whats saying that he wont come back and have a more prominent role other than saying "WHATS CRACKIN LIL BITHCES? THIS LOOKS LIKE A COOL PLACE TO KICK IT!" 
Lets hope that they dont ruin Soundwave and Shockwave


----------



## Vault (Aug 1, 2008)

i hope i enjoy this movie as i enjoyed the first 1


----------



## RisingVengeance (Aug 1, 2008)

Bender B. Rodriguez said:


> its not nescesarily a pathetic title. It has a meaning to it, and, according to some speculation, its talking about unicron, because unicron is sometimes referred to as "The Fallen one" due to hs defeat at the hands of the autobots. I think that this movie will have something to do with Unicron, and possibly the Revival of Megatron as galvatron (its pretty obvious that he'll be galvatron, cuz thats ALWAYS what happens when he dies or comes close to death) so there will definitely be a setup for a 3rd movie at the end of TF2, just like in the first one. I cant wait to see what they'll be doing about Jazz, cuz I read somewhere that Jazz will be part of the toyline for the sequel, as well as the rumors of his revival. I also read that this supposed new Jazz toy will be repainted, so whats saying that he wont come back and have a more prominent role other than saying "WHATS CRACKIN LIL BITHCES? THIS LOOKS LIKE A COOL PLACE TO KICK IT!"
> Lets hope that they dont ruin Soundwave and Shockwave


Hadn't heard about that. But of course, who would Megatron be without a more powerful alternate self? I'm hoping that they introduce some of the construction bots, and bots from the Speed planet.


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Aug 2, 2008)

If anything, I just want them to remake Starscream.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 2, 2008)

RisingVengeance said:


> Hadn't heard about that. But of course, who would Megatron be without a more powerful alternate self? I'm hoping that they introduce some of the construction bots, and bots from the Speed planet.


Indeed. Lets hope if galvatron does come out, that hes as badass as he was in the original 1987 movie. As for the Constructicons, there has been one announced, but there are no details as of late. The closest thing you'll see to a speed planet 'bot is a rumored hot rod that supposedly turns into a ferrari F-430



寫輪眼 said:


> If anything, I just want them to remake Starscream.



Starscream was weaksauce in the first movie (except for when he was owning those fighter jets), and his robot form made him look like a gorilla, so maybe he'll have a badass new form


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 2, 2008)

_I'll see it regardless of title._


----------



## Bender (Aug 2, 2008)

Meh, I,ll probaly sneak in this movie 

No way in hell I'm paying for it


----------



## Cel3stial (Aug 2, 2008)

Will see.
 Maybe a couple times if it's good.I saw the Dark Knight twice already.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 3, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Title sounds like something off a kiddy Saturday cartoon show



Uh...what do you think transformers is?


----------



## Bender (Aug 3, 2008)

^

So Transformers is crappy? I mean't to say some crappy Saturday morning cartoon show 

With a name like this they're doing a poor ass job of advertising this movie 

Pfft I prefer the first movie over this


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 3, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> So Transformers is crappy? I mean't to say some crappy Saturday morning cartoon show
> 
> ...



Cause of a subtitle? eh...

anyway as long as it's a fun watch like the first I'm down.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 3, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Pfft I prefer the first movie over this



It's a good thing you have more than just the title of the film to base your judgment off o-...wait a second.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 3, 2008)

RisingVengeance said:


> Devastator is awesome. He's like the juggernaut version of a tank.



Except Juggernaut doesn't get one-shot by Optimus Prime all the time


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _probably fake but it's still awesome anyway_


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 5, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> *Spoiler*: _probably fake but it's still awesome anyway_


----------



## Talon. (Aug 7, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> *ME GRIMLOCK SAY YOU FULL OF CESIUM SALAMI!*



YOU ALL ARE SOOOOOO GONNA B PISSED:


*Spoiler*: __ 



THEY CUT THE DINOBOTS OUT OF ROTF! OMG NOOOOOEZ




but hey, the main bad guy is 

*Spoiler*: __ 



the fallen (one of the 13 original transformers that betrayed primus and became unicrons servant)





heres another thing (this might make you shit yourself)

*Spoiler*: __ 



MEGATRON WILL RETURN....AS A TANK!no word as to if hes galvatron tho...


----------



## Alice (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't think it will be better than first movie. Sequels fail in 90% out of 100 cases.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 7, 2008)

I actually would be happy if they excluded the Dinobots.  I just don't see any plausible way of them being introduced.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 7, 2008)

Bender B. Rodriguez said:


> YOU ALL ARE SOOOOOO GONNA B PISSED:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 7, 2008)

Holy shit, a second one? This is going to be win.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 7, 2008)

i was serious about all that tho. I had heard that michael bay sed the dinobots were a "very strong possibilty." in other words, a 95% yes.

the fallen is the obvious bad guy, seeing as the title references him, and I had read that megatron returns as a tank due to scorponok digging to the spot in the ocean where megatrons remains were buried. Its obvious that scorponok revives him, seeing as only him, barracade, and starscream survived the battle with the autobots


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 7, 2008)

Can't fuckin' wait.


----------



## keyblademaster44 (Aug 7, 2008)

while watching Attack of the show they said soemthing about megatron returning as a tank to help yes i just said help the autobots so maybe an impending treat to both sides dunno i dont remember what they said completely


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 8, 2008)

Bender B. Rodriguez said:


> i was serious about all that tho. I had heard that michael bay sed the dinobots were a "very strong possibilty." in other words, a 95% yes.
> 
> the fallen is the obvious bad guy, seeing as the title references him, and I had read that megatron returns as a tank due to scorponok digging to the spot in the ocean where megatrons remains were buried. Its obvious that scorponok revives him, seeing as only him, barracade, and starscream survived the battle with the autobots



You missed the part where Bay said he would be leaking false information


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Aug 8, 2008)

I heard at Comic-con that script writers said it would be pointless to have Megatron back but hopefully this is one of Michael Bays tricks. Although not having Megatron in isn't something to joke or mislead about.


----------



## eD (Aug 8, 2008)

I enjoyed the 1st one.

Watching some cool cgi robots beat the crap out of each others is always fun, and megan fox is cool too


----------



## Talon. (Aug 9, 2008)

keyblademaster44 said:


> while watching Attack of the show they said soemthing about megatron returning as a tank to help yes i just said help the autobots so maybe an impending treat to both sides dunno i dont remember what they said completely


they sed that on AOTS? its obviously true if its on AOTS. but anyways, the thing i read about skorponok reviving him was wrong, so my guess is that the autobots need help with fighting the fallen, and megatron might have a grudge against him about something, so i guess its one of those win-win sort of deals.


sharinganSaSuKe99 said:


> I heard at Comic-con that script writers said it would be pointless to have Megatron back but hopefully this is one of Michael Bays tricks. Although not having Megatron in isn't something to joke or mislead about.



usually script writers dont say stuff like that, so its getting close to definite that megatron returns


----------



## aramik (Aug 11, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> Holy shit, a second one? This is going to be win.



That's what we are hopeing for!


----------



## Talon. (Aug 12, 2008)

heres the real question: will it be pushed back because of the car accident with Shia Lebouf? and im sure the death of bernie mac (R.I.P.  ) will affect the production in some way.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 12, 2008)

Bender B. Rodriguez said:


> heres the real question: will it be pushed back because of the car accident with Shia Lebouf? and im sure the death of bernie mac (R.I.P.  ) will affect the production in some way.



Bernie Mac was going to be in it? He was in the first movie for like twenty seconds.

Then again, Michael Bay needs to make his racist caricature quota.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 12, 2008)

Bernie Mac may have been in an amusing cameo again. Maybe he accidently gets ahold of another transformer and grudgingly sells it again......


----------



## Talon. (Aug 12, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Bernie Mac was going to be in it? He was in the first movie for like twenty seconds.
> 
> Then again, Michael Bay needs to make his racist caricature quota.


well, i dont think hee was gonna be in it, but i remember hearing somewhere that him, bay, and shia were really good friends.


MartialHorror said:


> Bernie Mac may have been in an amusing cameo again. Maybe he accidently gets ahold of another transformer and grudgingly sells it again......



LOL that would be funny 
the scene he was in in the first one was hilarious


----------



## EpsyloN (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi, the guys of Transformers 2 are working in Mescalero, Apache Reservation.

I was there, visiting my boyfriend's homeland but they came later as expected. They arrived today so I asked my boyfriend to be an Apache explorer LOL and take some pics.

Today they only had Optimus in truck version:


Nothing unseen nor interesting for now, but i hope that in these two weeks that they have to work there, they will show some vehicle or some real robot model. 
My bf will send me as much pictures as he can.


----------



## darksage78 (Oct 3, 2008)

The movie will be worth watching just for 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Devastator, though he will be composed of seven units instead of the G1 six


----------



## Grape (Oct 4, 2008)

I wish they didn't use so many "chrome" style textures on them.

It really makes it so cheesy. If they looked like real machines, and not all "Glitter and Gleamed" out, the movie would be a thousand times better.

I don't know what they were thinking, but it worked I guess. People love shiny shit.


----------



## aceb (Jan 29, 2009)

*Transformers 2*

Have they released any info on this movie?

I'm hoping it will be better than the last one.

Hopefully the bring back that black transformer Jazz


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 29, 2009)

First trailer will air during the super bowl, this Sunday.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Jan 29, 2009)

Jazz is dead. Let it go buddy.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 29, 2009)

Loads of new Transformers in this one, it's severely missing Wheeljack and Hot Rod though


----------



## blackshikamaru (Jan 29, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Loads of new Transformers in this one, it's severely missing Wheeljack and Hot Rod though



Hot Rod. He was my favorite. He must become rodimus prime. He MUST.


----------



## Sesha (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh boy, another chance for Michael Bay to insert dramatic scenes featuring the camera revolving around people looking at things. 

At any rate, Unicron better fucking be in it. 
Not that I really care. It's just, the world needs more Unicron.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 29, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Loads of new Transformers in this one, it's severely missing Wheeljack and *Hot Rod* though



I love Hot Rod but theirs no role he could serve in story that they couldnt have bumble bee do

Iam Excited to see Ravage thogh


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm not a fan, so I really don't care.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 29, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I'm not a fan, so I really don't care.



then why post


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 29, 2009)

I want Hot Rod's rod 

HE IS THE CHOSEN ONE! If for scale's sake, they're gonna have Unicron and those big Transformers that can turn into cities in the next couple of films, then by all means they need to introduce him now and build him up over the course of the films into a metallic transforming piece of gar.


----------



## Chee (Jan 29, 2009)

If it looks good, I'll rent it. If it looks like shit, I'm not even gonna bother.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 29, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> then why post




Because I'll still probably see it.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh no, another Michael Bay's Transformers.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2009)

I like transformers movies because things go BOOM!! haha


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 29, 2009)

Hot Rod Nuff said. Also there is a thread on this already.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 29, 2009)

Well at least Uwe Boll isn't doing it this time around...............


lol, reminds me of the Uwe Boll vs Michael Bay wars.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 29, 2009)

Can't wait for this movie.


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2009)

"Revenge of the fallen" i can't wait.


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 30, 2009)

I am a big man of plot when coming to judge a movie.
However, when I saw the first movie, even though there were plot holes and the plot itself was stupid
Megan fox car scene + really great transforming CGI= win.
That had to be the best CGI I ever seen.


----------



## Munak (Jan 30, 2009)

Ain't there supposed to be a female Transformer in the next one?

Yeah, blame Wiki.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 30, 2009)

Arcee! She turns into motorcycles and her pic is already up on Wiki.

As for 'plot', don't get me started on that, Transformers has NEVER been about plot in it's 25 years as a series. It's been about robots smashing the shit out of each other. That's what these films bring


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 30, 2009)

i hope omega supreme is i this

if he aint someone is going to get hurt real bad


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 30, 2009)

the transforming scenes was the best shit ever 

ARE YOU USERNAME SOMETHIN217!? ARE U USERNAME ...217!!

(yea i cant remember)


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 30, 2009)

i liked the first one, and i plan on seeing this one whenever it comes out


----------



## Munak (Jan 31, 2009)

ladiesman217. Forgive me for I have sinned.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Jan 31, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Arcee! She turns into motorcycles and her pic is already up on Wiki.




She looks so fragile. I wish she looked like the sexy bitch from the cartoons.


----------



## plox (Jan 31, 2009)

they should atleast have another black transformer


----------



## Bender (Jan 31, 2009)

ZZZZZZZZZ

Huh wha whahwazaaat?


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah well, the plot sucked in the first movie, but hey, we got to see giant fucking robots who transform into vehicles beat the living shit out of eachother.

And it was awesome!

Transformers is something where you can play with the storyline a bit, there are more and more newer Transformers series, and they're all pretty different. However, the thin red line is still prsent. Autobots vs Decepticons, Optimus Prime and Megatron, and offcourse the human friend.

Keep that intact, weave a cool story around it, and have the robots fuck eachother up.  And I'm satisfied


----------



## Chee (Jan 31, 2009)

> Yeah well, the plot sucked in the first movie



Then again, when its based on a cartoon series from the 80s, its not gonna have a great plot.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 1, 2009)

Seems the SB trailer was leaked. or at least a teaser. 



Hurry before it's removed


----------



## illusion (Feb 1, 2009)

Constructacons vs. Dinobots. I don't care what you have to do Bay, make.... it.... happen.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 1, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> First trailer will air during the super bowl, this Sunday.



And, here it is.....


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAujq_F_AD0&feature=bz301[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Feb 1, 2009)

blackshikamaru said:


> Hot Rod. He was my favorite. He must become rodimus prime. He MUST.



i gotta admit, i hated rodimus prime. such a weeny.

im must say im really looking forward to this film as its rumoured superion and devastator are in it.

i like michael bay's directing but oh my god i actually nearly walked out of the cinema in the first one due to the absolute cheese of the dialogue.
hopefully this time he will hold back on token comedy characters and corn.

but this is michael bay we are talking about after all. i do have confidence he will improve on his formula this film, i mean he has to.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank god, that sexy ass Megan Fox is back in this movie.


----------



## =:Kakashi*Zabuza:= (Feb 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



LOLS @ Megatonton's comment




Wait there's going to be ANOTHER Transformer's movie coming out?! 
Holy crap! *squees* MORE STARSCREAM THIS TIME DAMMIT!!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 1, 2009)

Hell yeah!


----------



## Grrblt (Feb 1, 2009)

That's a bigass motherfucking robot in the end there


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Feb 1, 2009)

Hopefully we get more robots than humans this time, the first one wasen't bad but a bit to much human action.


----------



## darksage78 (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks awesome especially with the real 
*Spoiler*: __ 



gesalt Devastator


 in it =D


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 1, 2009)

Am I the only one here that thinks that, although it was a good action movie, it was a horrible adaption of Transformers?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, what would you have done differently?


----------



## DominusDeus (Feb 1, 2009)

Damn, I was hoping the 2nd movie would have Tidal Wave in it... Oh well, maybe the 3rd movie.

Massive battleship Decepticon stomping shit would've been awesome.


----------



## Chee (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks just like the first one.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> That's a bigass motherfucking robot in the end there



anything that makes optimus prime look small must be huge.

I really liked the first one i hope this one has more starscream he was awesome


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 1, 2009)

lol, cool teaser trailer.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Feb 1, 2009)

need new link, they took that one down already.


----------



## Doom85 (Feb 1, 2009)

Forseti said:


> Am I the only one here that thinks that, although it was a good action movie, it was a horrible adaption of Transformers?



Considering the films are meant to be a new continuity as opposed to a new adaptation, I'd say that's irrelevant.

Despite what 90% of its "fanbase" may think, Transformers is not solely defined by the 80's cartoon. It actually has more continuities than Gundam probably.

Anyway, teaser looks awesome, can't wait for this summer.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks like another badass action flick.


----------



## Legend (Feb 1, 2009)

gesy hyuga said:


> anything that makes optimus prime look small must be huge.
> 
> I really liked the first one i hope this one has more starscream he was awesome



I think thats devestator or the fallen, starsream is supposed to have big role.

The teaser looks epic.


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 1, 2009)

I can't  enough


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 1, 2009)

The trailer is riveting.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Feb 2, 2009)

The trailer was cool. Can't wait till it come out.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 2, 2009)

Here's a cool fact: the big ass transformer at the end isn't Devastator. That's only one of the constructions that combine to form him.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2009)

Arishem said:


> Here's a cool fact: the big ass transformer at the end isn't Devastator. That's only one of the constructions that combine to form him.



if true

:mexican:


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2009)

> Am I the only one here that thinks that, although it was a good action movie, it was a horrible adaption of Transformers?



It was a terrible adaptation of something that wasn't really great to begin with. The storyline was something you'd find at the back of a cereal box.


----------



## Grrblt (Feb 2, 2009)

Arishem said:


> Here's a cool fact: the big ass transformer at the end isn't Devastator. That's only one of the constructions that combine to form him.



How do you know?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 2, 2009)

Ravage is in it , Bad ASS


----------



## sworder (Feb 2, 2009)

Sorry but there was little Megan Fox in that trailer, fail


----------



## illusion (Feb 2, 2009)

Arishem said:


> Here's a cool fact: the big ass transformer at the end isn't Devastator. That's only one of the constructions that combine to form him.



That had to be fully formed Devastator?


----------



## Arishem (Feb 2, 2009)

Look at the post above yours. That was Scavenger, who only makes up Devastator's torso when they combine. The true monster of a transformer hasn't been seen yet.


----------



## illusion (Feb 2, 2009)

Arishem said:


> Look at the post above yours. That was Scavenger, who only makes up Devastator's torso when they combine. The true monster of a transformer hasn't been seen yet.



That would make Devastator the size of the Empire State building. I think they over did it a little bit, no?


----------



## Arishem (Feb 2, 2009)

It looks like they're pushing "big fucking robots" farther than anything that's been seen before in cinema. Here's another Constructicon: Devastator is probably going to be kaiju-sized.


----------



## illusion (Feb 2, 2009)

Arishem said:


> It looks like they're pushing "big fucking robots" farther than anything that's been seen before in cinema. Here's another Constructicon: Devastator is probably going to be kaiju-sized.



Daaaamn! Thanks for the pics Ari, looks sick as hell. Man it kind of makes you wonder how big they'd make Unicron.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 2, 2009)

Hasbro has claimed that their Devastator toy is two feet tall. I wonder how much the sucker will cost.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 2, 2009)

Unicron would be the size of a small planet.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice, can't wait.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2009)

Looks pretty nice. I remember that old giant toy Transformer. My cousin had it. It was fucking huge.


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 2, 2009)

Arishem said:


> It looks like they're pushing "big fucking robots" farther than anything that's been seen before in cinema. Here's another Constructicon: Devastator is probably going to be kaiju-sized.



Dayummmm!!! :amazed


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 3, 2009)

Did we forget how to use the fucking search function? 

this


----------



## Legend (Feb 3, 2009)

Those pics were out 2 years ago.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 3, 2009)

Supposedly many people say you can see three robots chasing/following the car(new Barricade or Sideswipe?) the rides down the alley. I don't see three at all. I see maybe 2 coming through the smoke in the background...

If it is three then it is probably Arcee...since she to be able to beak into three different parts or something. If that's Arcee, then the car she is chasing is probably a Decepticon, and not the Autobot Sideswipe.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 3, 2009)

*I CAME FUCKING BRIX*

OH MY FUCKING COCK LOVING GOD I FUCKING WILL WATCH THAT TRAILER RELIGIOUSLY UNTIL THAT SHIT IS RELEASED AND I WILL MAKE LOVE TO IT AND IT SHALL BE FUCKING GLORIOUS AND AWESOME

The humans this really get their shit messed up but good. That whole aircraft carrier fleet looks like it was going to be getting boned HARD

I think that thing walking on water is Ravage, not sure about TF that turns into the black car. Starscream returns and will continue to make fanboys (and girls) moan is delight). A huge arse TF goes around messing up more of our shit while someone headbutts OP (and there's a TF that makes OP look like Frenzy from the first movie. Holy shit)



Comic Book Guy said:


> Am I the only one here that thinks that, although it was a good action movie, it was a horrible adaption of Transformers?



As someone who has followed Transformers consistently for around a decade and read nearly every comic and followed most of the shows......no. It knocked my socks off
You might be the CBG but when it comes to _Transformers_, the lasers wins



Ennoea said:


> It was a terrible adaptation of something that wasn't really great to begin with. The storyline was something you'd find at the back of a cereal box.



fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you 
fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you 
fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you 
fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you 
fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck you


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 3, 2009)

I was really happy with the first movie...so I see no probs with this


----------



## Samurai G (Feb 3, 2009)

ah transformers 2, this gonna be a good one I cant wait to see what happens in this one. I hope they bring out the autobot that is the size of a planet.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Feb 3, 2009)

this thing is going to be amazing.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 3, 2009)

The HD captions from the trailer clearly show that the big bot is a single transformer. You can also see that the power shovel's carriage splits in half to form his arms and the shovel turns into his hands. I can't wait to see Devastator.


----------



## Gambitz (Feb 3, 2009)

R.I.P Optimus Prime.


----------



## ?verity (Feb 3, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> *I CAME FUCKING BRIX*



hey bret...you know what time it is? *its business time.*


Im mainly going to go see it for this guy.



His mugshot


----------



## Kusogitsune (Feb 4, 2009)

So Arcee's gonna be in this one, eh? Just as long as Redalert, Cliffjumper, Blaster, Wheelie, Blurr, or Wreck-gar aren't in it. 
Galvatron would be awesome, hypothetically. Though they'll probably fuck him up.


----------



## Talon. (Feb 4, 2009)

wheelie and wreck gar are fucking awesome
blurr is hilarious.
im going to cum in my pants on june 26th, cuz im seein it on midnight >
Edit: for those of you wanting more robots and less humans, there will be 40 robots in total for tf2.


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 4, 2009)

Trailer was great, can't wait.


----------



## kakashi5 (Feb 4, 2009)

from wikipedia:

*Autobots*

    * Peter Cullen voices person Autobot leader Optimus Prime.[54] He retains his alternate mode of a blue Peterbilt truck with red flame decals. Cullen recorded a voiceover for the opening scene in August 2008, but began the majority of voice work in November.[55][56] A live action cameo has been written for Cullen.[57]

    * Mark Ryan voices Bumblebee, the Autobot who befriended Sam and disguised himself as his fifth-generation Chevrolet Camaro. Ryan also continues his role as stand-in for the robots on set.[58]

    * Ironhide, the Autobot weapons specialist who transforms into a GMC Topkick. Jess Harnell voiced him in the first film.

    * Ratchet, the Autobot medic who transforms into a search and rescue Hummer H2. Robert Foxworth voiced him in the first film.

    * Arcee, an Autobot with a feminine personality and appearance, who can separate into three motorcycles.[59] Arcee was dropped from the first film as the writers felt there was not enough time to explain her "gender", but she and several other female Transformers appeared in the first film's toy line and tie-in comics.[60] Orci stated the issue could just be ignored in the film.[61]

    * "The Twins". According to leaked daily call sheets Michael Bay claimed he faked,[62] they begin the film by combining into an ice cream van and later accompany Bumblebee to find Jetfire at the Steven F. Udvar-Hazy Center.[48] By that point they have reformatted into a Chevrolet Beat and Chevrolet Trax.[63][64] The Beat's license plate reads "Skids", possibly indicating its final name,[65] while the other Twin's name will be determined in post-production,[66] as the dialogue can be re-recorded with the animation.[67] Skids was mentioned by the other Autobots in the Transformers: The Reign of Starscream movie sequel comics.

    * Sideswipe, an Autobot Chevrolet Corvette "Centennial Concept".[68]

    * Jolt, a blue Chevrolet Volt.[59][69] Jolt was a last-minute addition to the cast after General Motors, the film's car supplier, wanted to promote the Volt.[70] The writers had already wanted to include the car in the script before the Writers Guild strike, so they had to work out a character that would fit well within the Autobot team afterwards and convince Bay to approve the addition.[71] Hasbro previously used the name Jolt for a Decepticon in the first film's toy line.

    * Jetfire, an Autobot SR-71 Blackbird. He was a Decepticon, but his wounds and age have made him choose to ally with Optimus.[3] He can combine with Optimus, an idea previously seen in the Transformers: Armada series.[72]

    * Springer, an autobot V-22 Osprey.

    * Wheelie, a radio-controlled car.[73]

*Decepticons*

    * Starscream, the air commander who flew into space at the end of the previous film. Starscream returns from bearing Cybertronian symbols on his body – which transforms into an F-22 Raptor – and commanding a new Decepticon army.[74] Orci confirmed he will have more dialogue.[16] Chris Mowry, writer of the comic book prequels, stated Starscream differs from his 1980s incarnation because "His motivations are more for the species. He's definitely at odds with what Prime and Megatron have been doing. He thinks that they’ve both been consumed with greed, for their own selfish reasons, but as he finds out, his plans start to fall through as he’s kind of becoming overwhelmed with the same greed that they had."[75] However, Orci explained during post-production dialogue additions edged Starscream closer towards his 1980s counterpart.[76]

    * Soundwave, Megatron's communications expert and his most loyal soldier.[3] He transforms into Cybertronian craft (the toy is packaged as a triple changer due to the easily rearrangable alternate mode, but this is inconsistent with the filmmakers' intent).[77] The concept artists also designed an Earth form of a Chevrolet Silverado for him to upgrade into, which Orci stated was dropped.[78] In the 1980s toyline, Soundwave was a tape deck. The filmmakers had tried to work him into the first film twice, and these roles eventually evolved into Blackout (a MH-53 Pave Low helicopter) and Frenzy (who changed into a CD Player and later into a mobile phone). The latter character was particularly thought to be too different from the original.[79][80] Soundwave made his first appearance in the Transformers: Alliance prequel comic book series arriving on Mars then sending a large number of Decepticon protoform troops to Earth.[81]
          o Ravage, a minion of Soundwave. Hasbro said he has a "raw" beast mode.[68]
          o A puppet, with a body resembling Frenzy, a cat like face, dreadlocks, and a bird-like beak, was spotted on set.[82]

    * Barricade, a Saleen S281 police car.[51] Jess Harnell voiced him in the first film.

    * An Audi R8.[83]

    * Isabel Lucas plays Alice, a Pretender – a Decepticon who can assume a biological looking disguise – who stalks Sam.[73][17]

    * The Constructicons, several construction vehicles who can combine into a single robot known as Devastator.[3] The name Devastator was mistakenly given to Brawl, a tank, in the first film. The name Bonecrusher, who was one of the Constructicons in the 1980s and Transformers: Universe, was also used for a Decepticon killed in the first film. The original Constructicon names Scrapper and Mixmaster appeared as drone units in the Transformers movie video game. Orci stated during writing neither character will be resurrected though. The names of them haven't been revealed yet.[84]
          o The Constructicon seen in the first television spot is a Terex O&K RH 400 Hydraulic Mining Excavator.[85]

Orci hinted the majority of the Decepticons were entirely computer-generated in both robot and alternate modes, which would make it easier to write additional scenes for them in post-production.[84]

*Others*

    * The Fallen. He is based on a character introduced in the second Transformers: The War Within comic book (2003). He was one of the original thirteen Transformers, and became a servant of Unicron. Bay described the Fallen as "apocalyptic".[2]

Lorenzo di Bonaventura said that in total, there are around forty robots in the film.[2] There will be some robots who can transform into weapons,[86] and others who may retain their Cybertronian forms.[87]


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Feb 5, 2009)

Just wached the HD version, noticed that in the chase scene there are atleast two bots jumping out from the building after the first one (You can see one during the tranformation secuence and the other a secon later).

EDIT: Just saw that there is a possibility that just before the scene finishes there jumps a third bt. (Twins and Bumblebee?)


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 13, 2009)

longer trailer. might be removed soon. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqaLMnIhm18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sworder (Feb 13, 2009)

Not bad but Im not really excited about it


----------



## Arishem (Feb 13, 2009)

Devastator is going to be fucking huge!
Link removed


----------



## Buster (Feb 14, 2009)

Lots of CGI, damn this movie will be awsm. Can't wait for it!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 14, 2009)

Just watched the new trailer...man that looks fucking sweet.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 14, 2009)

Wish the trailer wouldn't fade to black every other second.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2009)

Saw it yesterday at F13, sick fucking trailer.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Feb 14, 2009)

quite the trailer. I can't wait.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Feb 15, 2009)

Aww. So the Fallen is based on a character from the comics. And here I had this weird hope that maybe it was a reference to the Quintessons.


----------



## Dabura (Feb 15, 2009)

I went to F13 in Belgium, but it didn't had the trailer. I thought it would be attached to it everywhere!! -_-
It did had Michael Bay's other movie trailer "the unborn".


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 15, 2009)

Kusogitsune said:


> Aww. So the Fallen is based on a character from the comics. And here I had this weird hope that maybe it was a reference to the Quintessons.




If it was to be a referenced to anything, it would be Unicron since the Fallen was his first Herald


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 15, 2009)

in this movie the "all spark" is said to have created life on cybertron. but the original transformers where meant to be created by primus. "_the fallen_" is one of those original transformers who became evil. 

how will the movie fit in the "_all spark_" story in with the primus and unicron story?

or will they just say primus created the "_all spark_"? i guess that could work...

maybe they all just think the "_all spark_" created them and they only learn the truth about primus and unicron from "_the fallen_" and the hieroglyphs in this movie. that would be alright too.

the trailer looks good though.

movie spoiler:

*Spoiler*: __ 



i read that optimus prime and jetfire powerlinx, which is what i what i was praying for so i think i'll love this movie.


----------



## Ƶero (Feb 16, 2009)

More transformers screen time please...please..please.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Feb 16, 2009)

So...is Unicron in this? or is he a possible 3rd one I guess?


----------



## Fay (Feb 16, 2009)

Better quality of the newest trailer:


----------



## Bender (Feb 16, 2009)

Meh, movie looks gay

Too much stupid cutting to black

Shit, even teh trailer for the first movie was better than this


----------



## Chee (Feb 16, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Meh, movie looks gay
> 
> Too much stupid cutting to black
> 
> Shit, even teh trailer for the first movie was better than this



It's a teaser. They don't have much footage.


----------



## viKtiMized (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of CGI movies but I'll definitely go and see this one


----------



## Even (Feb 18, 2009)

Awesome, movie looks awesome


----------



## Ronin0510 (Feb 18, 2009)

So, we dont get a resurrected Jazz?


----------



## Legend (Feb 18, 2009)

This new trailer looks EPIC.


----------



## kakashi5 (Feb 18, 2009)

Ronin0510 said:


> So, we dont get a resurrected Jazz?



jazz sucked balls in the first movie, i was glad when he got ripped in half


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2009)

i dont see hot rod as listed character in the movie


----------



## blackshikamaru (Feb 19, 2009)

kakashi5 said:


> jazz sucked balls in the first movie, i was glad when he got ripped in half



You are a racist.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 19, 2009)

looks intense...


----------



## kakashi5 (Feb 19, 2009)

blackshikamaru said:


> You are a racist.



hahaha 

whoever scripted jazz's jive talk was definitely a honkey lol


----------



## thugangel_030 (Feb 19, 2009)

I liked da 1st nd can't wait 2 see da second


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 19, 2009)

dammit no Tidal Wave? that would have been awesome. I hope Optimus and that jet guy link up like in armada. Hope unicron is in either this or the next one. He would look awesome in CGI.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

Epic

I hope Bay got to use that idea for an aircraft carrier in this movie.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 20, 2009)

thugangel_030 said:


> I liked da 1st nd can't wait 2 see da second



Man, I hope you learn to type by then. 



Shoddragon said:


> dammit no Tidal Wave? that would have been awesome. I hope Optimus and that jet guy link up like in armada. Hope unicron is in either this or the next one. He would look awesome in CGI.



I really hope they don't add a bunch of the more ridiculous ones in the movie.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, RoTF is going to have six 1000+ ton Decepticons that combine to form one giant maelstrom of metal and violence.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 21, 2009)

And moar Starscream.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2009)

New preview looks pretty good.  I actually considered the first film a disappointment...so I'm surprised that I'm this interested in the sequel.


----------



## darksage78 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Shadow of Prime and Jetfire combined


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2009)

Rukia said:


> New preview looks pretty good.  I actually considered the first film a disappointment...so I'm surprised that I'm this interested in the sequel.


Pssshhh.....

I thought the first Transformers was truly amazing. I'm so hyped for this one now.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 22, 2009)

looks boring......

wheres sideways and hot shot


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 17, 2009)

The first movie had a weak structure. This one best fix that!


----------



## ydoc (Mar 18, 2009)

love transformers in general i grew up watching them so i really like these movie's. the first one was 8/10 in my book this one will be good as well i would bet.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 18, 2009)

I know one damn thing.


I want a revived Blackout and Payload in this bitch


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 9, 2009)

Some new awesome CG renders:

*Spoiler*: __ 













More pics here:


----------



## Gambitz (Apr 14, 2009)

The Revenge of Megatron

April 13, 2009 - Although director Michael Bay recently downplayed the return of Megatron in Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen as being nothing more than a flashback to the robots' distant past, a toy tie-in for the forthcoming sequel suggests otherwise. 

IESB points out a posting at the Transformers fansite TF08, which reveals the packaging for the new Megatron toy for Revenge of the Fallen. 

What follows contains SPOILERS about the movie's plot. Consider yourselves warned if you read on. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Still here? OK, here goes. The back cover of the Megatron toy box reads: "Trapped in the black, crushing depths of the sea, his mind inert in the grip of stasis lock, Megatron knew nothing of the desperate search mounted for his remains by the other Decepticons. When he was finally brought back online, their effort and sacrifice meant little to him. The only thing that had any meaning was revenge. He would have his vengeance against the human boy who cheated him of his prize, and he swore to celebrate over the smoking wreck of Optimus Prime." 

In other Transformers 2 news, Michael Bay has posted some behind-the-scenes photos from the film's Egyptian set at his official site.


 

Know it and love it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 15, 2009)

You should spoiler the whole thing, I doubt anyone wants to be told that he's going to be in


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 15, 2009)

Been reported from Bay that there will be a new preview trailer for ROTF coming out with Wolverine Origins.


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 18, 2009)

Two minute preview of the movie!


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Apr 18, 2009)

Wait, don't tell me! Someone actually have leaked the movie on the net already just like they did w/ "X-Men Origins: Wolverine".


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Apr 18, 2009)

New Scans.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 18, 2009)

Movie wasn't leaked, they posted the preview.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 18, 2009)

darksage78 said:


> Two minute preview of the movie!
> 
> Why does everyone see sakura as a weak character?



I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME I CAME


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 19, 2009)

Hell fucking yeah shit was hot.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 19, 2009)

Trailer is out? Time to bring back my inner transformers fanboy.

Barricade is back bitches.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 19, 2009)

Looks awesome. Let's see we have:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bumblebee Crying
Mixmaster was on top of the Bridge I think
Jetfire seems like a cranky old man?
Devastator walking through a desert or something
Seemigly R/C fighting a fleeing Sideswipe in the alley?
Megatron Kicking Optimus in the face...with Blackout, and Starscream( I think) in the background?
We have two bots fighting on top of a building or something. One looked like Mgeatron, and the other seemed to have the same shape as Starscream.
If you pause near the end of the trailer, right before the logo shows....Optimus is giving Megs a good punch to the face.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 19, 2009)

God I simply _LOVED_ that Jetfire part, the walking cane so made it for me


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 19, 2009)

darksage78 said:


> Two minute preview of the movie!
> 
> This



Its password protected...


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 19, 2009)

This

Megan Fox


----------



## Buster (Apr 19, 2009)

Damn, this movie just a MUST-SEE damnit.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 19, 2009)

Man I am so pumped, RotF is going to be packed full of Transformer rumbles. It'll be like a gajillion times better than the first


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 19, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> It'll be like a gajillion times better than the first


That's unpossible.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 19, 2009)

no               u


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 19, 2009)

New trailer looks sweet.


----------



## Viciousness (Apr 19, 2009)

yeah in theates I wasnt expecting it but I saw the asteroids and just had this feeling..Transformers are back!
Good summer for Sci-fi comic fans...Wolverine, Star Trek, Terminator 4, Land of the Lost, Transformers, 2012, and GI Joe.


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Trailer is out? Time to bring back my inner transformers fanboy.
> 
> Barricade is back bitches.



That's just a preview clip with some scenes cut together after the Bumblebee scene. From what Bay has said so far, a new trailer is due with the Wolverine Origins movie so on May 1st we may get to see some new scenes. Though I'm gonna have to try and force myself not to spoil the movie too much haha Jetfire ftw =D

Btw anyone notice Blackout?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 20, 2009)

saw the trailer. awesome

who is that bike looking badass guy


----------



## Ronin0510 (Apr 20, 2009)

chromia, arcee, and I forget the last sister bike-bot lol


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 20, 2009)

We don't know the name of the last bike yet. Rumoured to be able to combine into Arcee, not definitely sure yet.


----------



## Buster (Apr 20, 2009)

darksage78 said:


> Btw anyone notice Blackout?


Yeah, is he revivied too?

Damn, Devastator is so goddamn awesome. Awesome Decepticon can't fit the screen, too much awesomeness


----------



## Ronin0510 (Apr 20, 2009)

new pics of combined jetfire and optimus is up at the tfw2005 forums..


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 20, 2009)

Im a little bothered that so many of the characters are coming back. One of my problems with the 1st one was that it had too many of them.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 20, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Im a little bothered that so many of the characters are coming back. One of my problems with the 1st one was that it had too many of them.



But this time it's balanced with even more Transformers


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 20, 2009)

I really liked the trailer. I can't wait for this movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 20, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> But this time it's balanced with even more Transformers



Actually, that just makes it worse because I couldnt tell most of them apart.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 20, 2009)

Who's the transformer hobbling around on what looks like a cane.


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 20, 2009)

Jetfire, voiced likely by John Turturro (claimed by Michael Bay)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 20, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Actually, that just makes it worse because I couldnt tell most of them apart.



Well duh. How much were you expecting to be able to get from a 2 minute teaser? I follow Transformers religiously and I couldn't even tell all of them apart


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 20, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Well duh. How much were you expecting to be able to get from a 2 minute teaser? I follow Transformers religiously and I couldn't even tell all of them apart



Im actually talking about the first movie. I could (usualy) tell Prime and Bumblebee(or whatever) apart.....but other than some of the villains in their auto-mode(Tank, Jet, etc)......I couldnt tell which was which.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 20, 2009)

The fucking shaky cam was probably played a large part in making the transformers hard to identify from one another. I'm just glad that the shit has been severely minimized or completely removed.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 20, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Im actually talking about the first movie. I could (usualy) tell Prime and Bumblebee(or whatever) apart.....but other than some of the villains in their auto-mode(Tank, Jet, etc)......I couldnt tell which was which.



Well that's fair enough, even I had some problems. I guess that was Bay's intention to make it a 'rush'


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 20, 2009)

How can you tell from a 2 minute teaser? I didnt remember any of the hand held camera stuff in the trailers for the first movie.

(But yeah, the hand held camera crap was way overused and took away from the movie. Maybe they did it to hide some of the lesser scenes of special effects....maybe not. Who knows, but it was annoying anyway)


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 20, 2009)

Megatron was clearly visible in the trailer, from an aerial view. The good thing about it is that the video was in HD which made details clearer. Sure some of it was still shakey but its not to the extent of some of the fight scenes in the first movie so that's gotta be a plus.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, I think fans of the cartoon can point out the transformers more. I watched it sometimes as a kid, but was never a fan. I can only remember some annoying robot that turned into a scooter or something. 

The only way I distinguished them was from their voices, but I also couldnt always tell who was who from that either. For example, when Jazz(is that is name? The one who talked like a black dude) was killed by Megatron, it went by so quickly and lamely, I really couldnt tell which one was which, despite Megatron being much better.

I think Transformers had one of the biggest drops in terms of my opinion than any other movie. When I first saw it, I liked it. Then I saw it again and didn't care for it. Then I thought about it more and the only real positive thing I could think of was the CGI. It seemed Micheal Bay relied too much on his 2nd unit director, the characters were generic and John Turturro's acting was horrible.

Still, I'll watch this sequel for sure. Even though I hate the title, I have hopes for it.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 21, 2009)

INSECTICONS FTW


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 21, 2009)

lol, for some reason I thought you said INCESTICONS FTW.


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 22, 2009)

INTESTINONS FTW


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 22, 2009)

Talon. said:


> INSECTICONS FTW



Dinobots > Insecticons


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 22, 2009)

INDIGESTICONS FTW


----------



## Viciousness (Apr 23, 2009)

yay Dinobots. Me Grimlock..you lunch! Insecticons dont stand much of a chance, though after the Beast wars cameo they got boosted.

 And Im sure this has been asked before but are we getting Gar or Ultramagnus in this one?


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 30, 2009)

New trailer up at Yahoo: Page 3


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 30, 2009)

darksage78 said:


> New trailer up at Yahoo: this picture



.........


----------



## Legend (Apr 30, 2009)

I love the new trailer, i wanna watch this move now.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 30, 2009)

Has robot on robot action ever been sweeter?


----------



## Legend (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't think it has, it even confirmed Megatrons return.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 30, 2009)

fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap

Girlfriends are overrated.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 30, 2009)

dude Megan Fox justs get's hotter and hotter  , and the trailer was dope


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2009)

^Truth. and Yeah trailer was awesome.


----------



## Zeroo (May 1, 2009)

oh shit that trailer was off the hook...it looks like all the transformers look a little more 'unique' compared to the first movie...hopefully that means we'll be to understand what the hell is going on in a fight...


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 1, 2009)

Wow, I could actually follow the robot fights in the trailer. hopefully they abandoned the close-up shaky cam completely


----------



## darksage78 (May 1, 2009)

Legend said:


> I don't think it has, it even confirmed Megatrons return.


Orci has mentioned it. Bay slipped it. And Megatron has been in several trailers now with above shots etc, never really showing his face. His face clearly shows up behind Megan Foxx in this latest one.


----------



## Grrblt (May 1, 2009)

I said it before, I'll say it again:
Megan Fox 

Also DEVASTATOR! wow man. Not sure which of them is hotter, Megan or Devastator


----------



## excellence153 (May 1, 2009)

Oh man.  That shit was serious.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (May 1, 2009)

The trailer kick ass and I can't wait to see the trailer at IMAX when Star Terk comes out.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 1, 2009)

Was i  the only one who got a little Creeped out [in the good way] by Devastator?

he gave of a Eva vibe


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 1, 2009)

i take it this movie will be filled with Baysplosions![YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRS90V8BQGo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 1, 2009)

i wanna watch this, i've had a change of heart, but confess, does anybody really give 2 shit about leboef's story in this?  megan fox is banging though


----------



## Seany (May 1, 2009)

^ Nah not at all. I only care for the robots.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 1, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> i wanna watch this, i've had a change of heart, but confess, does anybody really give 2 shit about leboef's story in this?  megan fox is banging though



oh shit lebouf is in this movie?:amazed


----------



## Bear Walken (May 1, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> i wanna watch this, i've had a change of heart, but confess, *does anybody really give 2 shit about leboef's story in this?*  megan fox is banging though



Nope. Didn't give a shit in the 1st and won't be giving a shit in this one.

And yes. The Fox is banging.


----------



## Seany (May 1, 2009)

lebouf should be an autobot


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 1, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> Nope. Didn't give a shit in the 1st and won't be giving a shit in this one.
> 
> And yes. The Fox is banging.



I may give a shit in this movie since he's vital to the story. in the first one he was just a kid who got smacked in the middle of this. in this movie he's actually important.

why are people saying the fights were hard to follow..i didn't have a hard time following them.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 1, 2009)

gesy hyuga said:


> I may give a shit in this movie since he's vital to the story. in the first one he was just a kid who got smacked in the middle of this. in this movie he's actually important.
> 
> why are people saying the fights were hard to follow..i didn't have a hard time following them.



in pt 1 they were hard as hell to follow.  When bumblebee fights the mustang, all u is is some cool taunting at the beginning, then they tumble around, then somehow the mustang lost. didn't make any sense.

then the fight scenes in the city streets were the same shit.  without the slow downs i couldn't tell wether a robot was upside down or right side up.


----------



## excellence153 (May 1, 2009)

You guys give Shia too much flack.  He's a decent actor.  And let's face it... at least it's not some no-name kid who can't act.  *points at _Fighting_*

Even I'll admit though, I don't care about Sam's story.  This movie is just eye candy.  At least it's really good candy.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 1, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> You guys give Shia too much flack.  He's a decent actor.  And let's face it... at least it's not some no-name kid who can't act.  *points at _Fighting_*
> 
> Even I'll admit though, I don't care about Sam's story.  This movie is just eye candy.  At least it's really good candy.



i don't know, if they make this sequel as if he's some "chosen one" shit, i won't buy it.  the previous movie already said it's by chance the grandfather finds megatron


----------



## Chee (May 1, 2009)

Only big movie in June, I think, so I'll be seeing this in theatres.

Oh. Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus is also coming out, and being a Ledger-dork I have to see this. Bad or not.


----------



## excellence153 (May 2, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> i don't know, if they make this sequel as if he's some "chosen one" shit, i won't buy it.  the previous movie already said it's by chance the grandfather finds megatron



I think he's seeing these symbols because of the cube.  If it were any other person holding the shard, it would be happening to them.


----------



## Mider T (May 3, 2009)

This was the best part of X-Men Origins: Wolverine, the preview.  I kept having to leave the theater due to the fact I had jizzed on myself multiple times and I'm still feeling the aftershocks.


----------



## Arishem (May 3, 2009)

Orci said that the large human plot was the result of a limited budget. While I can buy that to an extent, the smell of cow feces lingers in the air.


----------



## Chee (May 3, 2009)

Mider T said:


> This was the best part of X-Men Origins: Wolverine, the preview.  I kept having to leave the theater due to the fact I had jizzed on myself multiple times and I'm still feeling the aftershocks.



Previews were awesome. Spazzed out when Terminator came on, I think my dad was very irritated. 

Transformers also looks pretty darn good. Kinda looks like the same exact thing from the first one though...


----------



## illmatic (May 3, 2009)

Megan Fox 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uH3STHC63hU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Muk (May 3, 2009)

oh sweet trailer 

do we have a release date?


----------



## darksage78 (May 3, 2009)

June 26th =D Can't come soon enough. Usually it'd be ok since high school pretty much takes you till the end of June but in post secondary I've finished basically two months before the movie's arrival... need to find a way to occupy time till then ><"


----------



## excellence153 (May 3, 2009)

darksage78 said:


> June 26th =D Can't come soon enough. Usually it'd be ok since high school pretty much takes you till the end of June but in post secondary I've finished basically two months before the movie's arrival... need to find a way to occupy time till then ><"



I just watch anime.  Hopefully, like me, you have a list of shows you wanna watch.


----------



## Chee (May 3, 2009)

Watch other movies and read books.


----------



## Mider T (May 3, 2009)

I see Megan Fox dumping Shia at the end of the movie, after he saves the world


----------



## Chee (May 3, 2009)

Probably. They're doing that stupid long distance relationship thing.

"OH. IT'S NOT GONNA WORK OUT BETWEEN US. SADFACE."


----------



## Vonocourt (May 3, 2009)

They really slutted up Fox in this movie, not like she wasn't already...but damn.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (May 3, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> They really slutted up Fox in this movie, not like she wasn't already...but damn.



there is absolutely nothing wrong with that.  in fact, they might have to slut her up even more.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 3, 2009)

LovesToSpooge said:


> there is absolutely nothing wrong with that.  in fact, they might have to slut her up even more.




How old is she, she's one of those people you see staring in Porno's oneday.


----------



## Grrblt (May 4, 2009)

LovesToSpooge said:


> there is absolutely nothing wrong with that.  in fact, they might have to slut her up even more.



What you're talking about is the third film.


----------



## illmatic (May 4, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> How old is she, she's one of those people you see staring in Porno's oneday.



I think she is early 20's


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 4, 2009)

megan fox won't ever be in pornos bonehead.  She's made enough money and has enough future income to never do anything again.


----------



## Wilham (May 4, 2009)

I saw the new trailer and came in my pants. I can't wait to see this movie.


----------



## Talon. (May 4, 2009)

OPTIMUS AND JETFIRE COMBINE


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2009)

The first one made me want Robot sex.. :ho So maybe the second one will make me do it.  

Do want.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (May 5, 2009)

lol megan fox in a porno...if only.

i actually prefer celebrity females sticking to maxim, fhm, etc.  when you see them nude, it kinda takes away from the imagination.

also shia lebouf = the man, always liked him since even stevens.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 5, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> How old is she, she's one of those people you see staring in Porno's oneday.



You aren't serious, are you?

Actresses play slutty characters all the time, and in this movie, she isn't really slutty(she just looks it). Why would she star in porno's when porn stars are underpaid and Fox is so far a successful actress.

Anyway, the new trailer actually looks awesome. I now am looking forward to seeing this.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 5, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> You aren't serious, are you?
> 
> Actresses play slutty characters all the time, and in this movie, she isn't really slutty(she just looks it). Why would she star in porno's when porn stars are underpaid and Fox is so far a successful actress.
> 
> Anyway, the new trailer actually looks awesome. I now am looking forward to seeing this.



Of course not, I was making a offhand remark, based on her usual character roles.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 5, 2009)

^but u wouldn't be far off for some actresses , but i'm pretty sure most big name hollywood actresses have to give it up to get the money parts.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (May 5, 2009)

Check out the posters! Sorry if someone already post them. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## darksage78 (May 21, 2009)

3 new clips posted by Mike Bay. Shows a bit of Jetfire's transformation schemes and features one of the twins speaking =) Can't wait for the movie!

here
here
here


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 21, 2009)

Seeing Devastator form.....seeing the Fallen jump into the middle of the Autobots.....seeing Jetfire transform.......too much


----------



## Zen-aku (May 22, 2009)

darksage78 said:


> 3 new clips posted by Mike Bay. Shows a bit of Jetfire's transformation schemes and features one of the twins speaking =) Can't wait for the movie!
> 
> here
> here
> here





:WOW


----------



## I (May 22, 2009)

I've been looking forward to watch that movie.


----------



## Agmaster (May 22, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Actresses play slutty characters all the time, and in this movie, she isn't really slutty(she just looks it). Why would she star in porno's when *porn stars are underpaid* and Fox is so far a successful actress.


You are unlearned.


----------



## excellence153 (May 22, 2009)

Black20 did a pretty funny spoof combining the Transformers and Terminator trailers.

And worst of all... eating all of our sand


----------



## Chee (May 22, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Black20 did a pretty funny spoof combining the Transformers and Terminator trailers.
> 
> And worst of all... eating all of our sand



That was pretty good.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (May 28, 2009)

It looks like Prime is getting his own battle armor or something. Reminds me of something from Gundam Wing.






The officail soundtrack.

1. Linkin Park "New Divide"

2. Green Day "21 Guns"

3. Cavo "Let It Go"

4. Taking Back Sunday "Capital M-E"

5. The Fray "Never Say Never"

6. Nickelback "Burn It To The Ground"

7. The Used 'Burning Down The House"

8. Theory Of A Deadman "Not Meant To Be"

9. The All-American Rejects "Real World"

10. Metallica "All Nightmare Long"

11 . Hoobastank "Don't Think I Love You"

12. Staind "This Is It"

13. Avenged Sevenfold "Almost Easy"

14. Cheap Trick "Transformers? The Fallen Remix"


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 28, 2009)

Yeah, it's been mentioned that Prime and Jetfire combine in the movie. If that's really it then


----------



## Wolfarus (May 29, 2009)

Just saw the preview for this in the theatre's. 

I'll definately watch it. It looks like it has 2x the amount of asplosions' and chaotic mayhem over the 1st one


----------



## Graham Aker (May 29, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Yeah, it's been mentioned that Prime and Jetfire combine in the movie. If that's really it then


GATTAI! 

Damn that looks pretty cool.


----------



## darksage78 (May 29, 2009)

Spoiler tag those pics up man, they're huge haha. I forget now, but Bay did say that ROTF will be longer than the first film by a bit, so we'll definitely get in the extra Bayplosions =) I eagerly await to see Skids and Mudflap onscreen, ice-cream truck transformers are definitely a first ^__^

Some more goodies :
Stock


----------



## Thelonious (May 29, 2009)

Horrible soundtrack, as expected.


----------



## Adonis (May 29, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> Horrible soundtrack, as expected.



Seriously, goddamn.

It's like they picked EVERY shitty band they could think of on a 13 year old girl's iTunes.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 29, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Seriously, goddamn.
> 
> It's like they picked EVERY shitty band they could think of on a 13 year old girl's iTunes.



Hmm....Agreed, there really isn't anything close to a good song on that list.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 30, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Seriously, goddamn.
> 
> It's like they picked EVERY shitty band they could think of on a 13 year old girl's iTunes.



You think Metallica is shitty?

Transformers is gonna be the best movie of the year, period.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 30, 2009)

> I eagerly await to see Skids and Mudflap onscreen


I don't. I honestly hope Starscream rips them to pieces in the 1st 2 seconds of the film. They're like the Jarjar Binks of ROTF.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 30, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> I don't. I honestly hope Starscream rips them to pieces in the 1st 2 seconds of the film. They're like the Jarjar Binks of ROTF.



Can u Give them a chance before u wish Death upon them, for all u know their funny as hell


----------



## Majin Dan (May 30, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Seriously, goddamn.
> 
> It's like they picked EVERY shitty band they could think of on a 13 year old girl's iTunes.



quiet they might just add Hannah montana at the last second


----------



## Graham Aker (May 30, 2009)

> Can u Give them a chance before u wish Death upon them, for all u know their funny as hell


They'll be annoying as hell. Even Stevens here and Turtoro already provide the comedy in the film. We don't need robots cracking dumb, infantile jokes too.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 30, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> They'll be annoying as hell. Even Stevens here and Turtoro already provide the comedy in the film. We don't need robots cracking dumb, infantile jokes too.



But then its not Accurate to the Cartoon


----------



## Vonocourt (May 30, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> They'll be annoying as hell. Even Stevens here and *Turtoro* already provide the comedy in the film.



God, don't remind me.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 30, 2009)

I'm not sure what to say about this movie yet, the previews look okay but nothing to go crazy about...but that's just me.

All I know is this is a Michael Bay film, so I'm going in there expecting a lot of explosions and judging by the trailer I'll leave the theater feeling satisfied on that subject.


----------



## Adonis (May 30, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> You think Metallica is shitty?
> 
> Transformers is gonna be the best movie of the year, period.



That's 1 out of like 12.

And no. Just no.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 30, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> You think Metallica is shitty?
> 
> Transformers is gonna be the best movie of the year, period.



Metallica really only has a few good songs in my opinion.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 30, 2009)

Adonis said:


> That's 1 out of like 12.
> 
> *And no. Just no*.



Oh really. Then what movie? My bet is on Transformers making the most at the box office.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 30, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Oh really. Then what movie? My bet is on Transformers making the most at the box office.



Best at box office, doesn't mean it's going to be the best movie perioid.

My money's on Up.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 30, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Best at box office, doesn't mean it's going to be the best movie perioid.
> 
> My money's on Up.



Misunderstanding. I didnt say that making the most $ in box office meant that it was gonna be the movie of the year. I just said that I think its gonna make the most money.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 30, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Misunderstanding. I didnt say that making the most $ in box office meant that it was gonna be the movie of the year. I just said that I think its gonna make the most money.



We'll see, we still got another Potter movie coming out this summer as well.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 30, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> We'll see, we still got another Potter movie coming out this summer as well.



Shit, I forgot all about the Potter film. The potter films usually make a shitload of money.


----------



## Undaunted (May 31, 2009)

The special effects make up for the crappy script, that's all I have to say about this movie. 

Everybody knows the only reason it was successful:


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 31, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> The special effects make up for the crappy script, that's all I have to say about this movie.
> 
> Everybody knows the only reason it was successful:



i don't give a darn how many worlds Shithead LeGoof has saved with his faggy ass robots...ain't no way he can handle that woman


----------



## Tay (May 31, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> We'll see, we still got another Potter movie coming out this summer as well.



Don't forget about New Moon in November.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 31, 2009)

Well yeah obviously we all go to see Megan Fox and the explosions....it's a Michael Bay film after all.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 31, 2009)

luckythechi said:


> Don't forget about New Moon in November.



I thought that was next year?

On another note, I picked up the Novelization, an so far am not that impressed by it.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 31, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> On another note, I picked up the Novelization



Umm...why?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> i don't give a darn how many worlds Shithead LeGoof has saved with his faggy ass robots...ain't no way he can handle that woman



didn't he wipe out her criminal record in the first movie? don't hate the player hate the game.


plus having giant transforming robots would also help give him alot of ass.


----------



## The Big G (May 31, 2009)

Megan Fox>every other movie this year


----------



## crazymtf (May 31, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> The special effects make up for the crappy script, that's all I have to say about this movie.
> 
> Everybody knows the only reason it was successful:



Who cares about the script? Hot girl + Robots fighting + Huge explosions = Awesome.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 31, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Umm...why?



Just felt like it, Should have remembered that I hated Alan Dean Foster, didn't remember til I got home, and found Splinters of Mind's Eye.

The other reason, was that I needed a book to read, so I just picked it up.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 2, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awb8gUwtsPo[/YOUTUBE]
Shia and Megan are surprisingly durable in this movie...


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 2, 2009)

It's called character shields


----------



## Arishem (Jun 2, 2009)

I know. Some of my favorite movies have had especially strong character shields.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 2, 2009)

If only the Executor had a character shield


----------



## Arishem (Jun 2, 2009)

There's no protection from bad writing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2009)

Saw the trailer, looks decent. I'm calling a 7/10 with people crying about how it wasn't as good as the first.


----------



## darksage78 (Jun 3, 2009)

3 New TV Spots: A Flash Of Eternal Beauty

Counting down the days =)


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 5, 2009)

HEADS UP BOYS N GIRLS - ADVANCED TICKETS ARE AVAILABLE AND THEY BE RED HOT SO IF YOU WANT TO MISS THE MIDNIGHT SCREENING THEN DON'T GO TO MOVIETICKETS.COM


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 5, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> HEADS UP BOYS N GIRLS - ADVANCED TICKETS ARE AVAILABLE AND THEY BE RED HOT SO IF YOU WANT TO MISS THE MIDNIGHT SCREENING THEN DON'T GO TO MOVIETICKETS.COM



Hey thank you, advertisement.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2009)

It was a pretty good movie.  It was like 90% fanservice though.  They tried to cram as many transformers into the movie as possible.

Megan Fox was really hot as you would expect.  But none of her scenes were as hot as the scene in the first movie when she popped the hood.


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2009)

Sequel has her ass up in the air on a motorcycle. Fanboys go batshit.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 6, 2009)

Its kinda like an AC/DC song The title for the life of me I can't recall but if I do I'll remind myself by reminding you...


----------



## sharpie (Jun 6, 2009)

There's a lotta yelling in all of the previews/trailers...  Looks good though.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 6, 2009)

NnNO-NO  NO-NONONONOO NONONONONONOOOO HEY THATS MY CAR
(Same -TF1)


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 6, 2009)

This movie has been translated as "Transformers: de besegrades hämnd" in Swedish, which means revenge of the defeated ones. 

Let's ignore that the Fallen is the main bad guy. I wonder if they will call him den besegrade (the defeated one).


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 6, 2009)

Rukia said:


> It was a pretty good movie.  It was like 90% fanservice though.  They tried to cram as many transformers into the movie as possible.
> 
> Megan Fox was really hot as you would expect.  But none of her scenes were as hot as the scene in the first movie when she popped the hood.



Where did you get to see it? 

And yeah pretty obvious this is all fanservice.


----------



## Vault (Jun 6, 2009)

Transformers is filled with fanservice and some Megan fox shots are forced


----------



## sharpie (Jun 6, 2009)

Vault said:


> Transformers is filled with fanservice and some Megan fox shots are forced



Yeah, they got way too obvious with that bike shot.  Not that I'm complaining, though... :ho


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 6, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Where did you get to see it?



Rukia...actually seeing the movie...


----------



## Rampage (Jun 6, 2009)

im not complaining about the megan fox shots :ho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> im not complaining about the megan fox shots :ho



why would you?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 6, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> why would you?



Even though I'm not the biggest fan of Michael Bay, I've got to give to him.

He told Megan Fox to put on some weight for this role.


----------



## Chee (Jun 6, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Even though I'm not the biggest fan of Michael Bay, I've got to give to him.
> 
> He told Megan Fox to put on some weight for this role.



Good. Skeletongirls are disgusting.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2009)

This movie will be a big hit because of Megan fox and giant robot fighting.plot? what plot?


----------



## Chee (Jun 6, 2009)

Just like how Transformers was a hit for that same exact reasons.

BAYPLOSIONS!!!!


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jun 6, 2009)

Can't get enough Megan Fox


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 6, 2009)

lol, I cant wait till this comes out so I can call it the 2nd major summer disappointment..............Well, unless I like it. Then I can be like "OMG ITS GOOD!"


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 6, 2009)

Spencer_Gator said:


> Can't get enough Megan Fox



o man, the main reason to watch this movie.


----------



## Chee (Jun 7, 2009)

This movie is 2 hours and 24 minutes? Ugh, that's a little long for a bunch of robots just fighting.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 7, 2009)

Chee said:


> This movie is 2 hours and 24 minutes? Ugh, that's a little long for a bunch of robots just fighting.





God damn, why must every summer blockbuster pass the two-hour mark.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jun 7, 2009)

wow that is pretty long


----------



## Vault (Jun 7, 2009)

What  

I bet Megan fox takes the 2 hrs


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 7, 2009)

Vault said:


> What
> 
> *I bet Megan fox takes the 2 hrs*


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

2 hours of shitty acting and doing mating positions with vehicles.

I will not watch this film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 7, 2009)

Ugh, the first movie didn't even have a good pace. So they have to make it LONGER?!

CURSE YOUR MICHAEL BAY!


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 7, 2009)

I can tell this is going to be a bit painful...


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 7, 2009)

I actually like the 2nd trailer though. I like it when the sound mixes in with the music. It's very Sergio Leone-ish.

Pirates of the Caribbean 3 did it as well......


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2009)

It didn't feel like 2 hours and 24 minutes.  The pacing was actually pretty decent.

Revenge of the Fallen was a much better movie than the Rise of Cobra, Wolverine, and Terminator.  That's not saying much, but maybe knowing that will help ease some of your fears?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

I wasn't afraid at all. i'm glad it's long, I enjoy a long action film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 7, 2009)

How are youi seeing these Rukia and why should we believe you as you rated "Haunting of Molly Hartley" positively......which isn't any different from rating "House of the Dead" positively.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 7, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> How are youi seeing these Rukia





Really Martial, it's not hard to figure out.


----------



## Chee (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm suprised he hasn't caught on yet.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 7, 2009)

well, when X Men origins was leaked, the media made a big deal about it. I'd figure I'd hear the same with other big summer films. 

Bah, kids and their illegal downloading. It's dishonest.


----------



## Cel (Jun 8, 2009)

MartialHorror is once again pulling assumptions out of his ass .  Rukia lives in Japan and has already seen the movie..


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 8, 2009)

Oooooooh.

Didn't realize they came out in Japan first.....


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 8, 2009)

i'm gonna try and goto the london premiere next monday. there should be lots of celebs and stuff.

the dark knight one was great. 

i'm hate that i missed the star trek one though. damn.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 8, 2009)

> Hey everyone,
> 
> In Japan today. After a month and half seven days a week most days going till midnight me and my crew have just about finished Transformers. I have never seen such a level of dedication from every crew member in a movie before.
> 
> ...



Hexapodus


that is alot of fucking robots


----------



## Chee (Jun 8, 2009)

Wish I had a real IMAX theatre in AZ. =\


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 8, 2009)

> You will see Optimus Prime in a few shots where he is actually perfectly to scale on the IMAX 50 foot tall screens.



Gorram...

**


----------



## sharpie (Jun 9, 2009)

We got a theater out here with digital/DLP IMAX now, its friggin sweet.  I used to have to go to the aquarium or air and space museum and see little sperm thingies floating on the screen, no lie.  Not always easy taking Batman seriously with super sperm on his face....


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 9, 2009)

42 robots. Hopefully they focus more on them than the humans.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 9, 2009)

This might be the first film I try to see at the IMAX...


----------



## excellence153 (Jun 9, 2009)

So wait... IMAX get's a longer version of the movie?

Jip.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 10, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> So wait... IMAX get's a longer version of the movie?
> 
> Jip.



Doubt the added footage will amount to much.

Good god this is awful.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 10, 2009)

Am I the only one not looking forward to this?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 10, 2009)

^i been looking forward to it since last year


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Doubt the added footage will amount to much.
> 
> Good god this is awful.



Dear god, no. "You've got the touch!" does not deserve this treatment. D:


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 11, 2009)

IT FUCKING DOESN'T.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jun 11, 2009)

I like Linkin Parks' "New Divide" although its not as good as What I've Done I don't think.....


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jun 11, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Am I the only one not looking forward to this?



No, I'm not looking forward to it. So it references an obscure character from the Marvel Comics in the title, whoop de fucking doo. Why not just call the third one "Jhiaxus Returns", I'm still not gonna watch it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 11, 2009)

Fallen is a Dreamwave character


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jun 11, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Fallen is a Dreamwave character



Oh good, I have a good excuse for not remembering him. I still rate Jhiaxus higher, just because. Yes, I rate a Decepticon hippie emperor higher than a guy who's perpetually on fire.


And just for using a Dreamwave character, Michael Bay can kiss my ass.


----------



## Xion (Jun 12, 2009)

So are people saying this won't be another generic, shitty ass summer blockbuster?

I am shocked.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 12, 2009)

Xion said:


> So are people saying this won't be another generic, shitty ass summer blockbuster?


It probably will be...I'm still gonna see it.


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 12, 2009)

lol Rukia doesn't live in Japan Martial Horror.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm actually tired of seeing the same tv spots over and over and over again!! It's like the same exact stuff eeeeach time.

There's the scene with wheel manbot smacks the helicopter. The car busting through the building while transforming. Devastator, and the dog looking Decepticon running. Every tv spot seems to have these scenes in them.


----------



## excellence153 (Jun 12, 2009)

Spencer_Gator said:


> I like Linkin Parks' "New Divide" although its not as good as What I've Done I don't think.....



What I've Done was terrible.  So generic... at least New Divide has some feeling to it.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 12, 2009)

IsoloKiro said:


> I'm actually tired of seeing the same tv spots over and over and over again!! It's like the same exact stuff eeeeach time.
> 
> There's the scene with wheel manbot smacks the helicopter. The car busting through the building while transforming. Devastator, and the dog looking Decepticon running. Every tv spot seems to have these scenes in them.




They can't give away everything lol 

In any retrospect, I can't wait to see it.

As anyone else seen heard the 2 songs Stan Bush has in the film, well one is confirmed the other is just a rumor


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 12, 2009)

Robots fighting. Don't give a shit about the plots quality, as long as there are a lot of robot fight/action scenes.

I love giant robots.
**


----------



## Daron (Jun 12, 2009)

Fuck man; I wish the commercials didn't show a lot of the bots' That's like the most exciting part of the film and they're giving it all away. Especially Megatron's new body.


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 12, 2009)

The movie is going to be epic.
Plots, plotholes, character development, all mean shit in a Michael Bay movie.
We are witnessing Michael Bay's prime subject, huge robots that blow each other up.
We come to see this. Not some well developed and written movie. We want our huge explosions. WE want MEGAN FOX ON IMAX


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 13, 2009)

I want Megan Fox on imax too but the only imax in Sweden is only shows nature/history sciency crap.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 13, 2009)

Well I want Megan Fox to cl_imax_.

With me.


See what I did there? Man I am so funny. I crack myself up sometimes


----------



## Munak (Jun 13, 2009)

If this movie doesn't give me that tingly feeling like I just blew off my load for the 12th time, I'm going to be disappointed.

Maybe this time I'll buy a promotional Transformers toy, though.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 13, 2009)

I hope Megatron runs over Megan Fox.


----------



## darksage78 (Jun 13, 2009)

Pictures from a Japanese hobby magazine:


----------



## Wicked (Jun 13, 2009)

I hope they don't make the autobots look weak like they did last movie..


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 13, 2009)

damn, the clips from the movie shown in the linkin park video look amazing. like the scene where optimus shoots that bullet from his gun in slow mo.

need to see it in imax.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 13, 2009)

lol, I think this will be my next theatrical review.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 13, 2009)

I noticed that in the commercials on HD channels the aspect ratio was switching from 2.35:1 to 1.78:1 for the IMAX scenes.

Hopefully they don't bungle up the Blu-ray like WB did with TDK.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 13, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> The movie is going to be epic.
> Plots, plotholes, character development, all mean shit in a Michael Bay movie.
> We are witnessing Michael Bay's prime subject, huge robots that blow each other up.
> We come to see this. Not some well developed and written movie. We want our huge explosions. *WE want MEGAN FOX ON IMAX*



Hell yeah. And the explosions, but mostly the fox.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jun 14, 2009)

I expect this movie to shit all over my childhood and be a piece of crap that would probably suck just a little less if the word "Transformers" didn't appear anywhere in the title.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 14, 2009)

^I thought that too about the 1st film. But when I saw it, I loved it. Well, love every bit of it featuring the robots. Hated the human part of the film.



> WE want MEGAN FOX ON IMAX


I don't.


----------



## Vault (Jun 14, 2009)

Transformers for Megan  some people have no lives


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 14, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> I don't.



You are in denial.


----------



## Ziko (Jun 14, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> You are in denial.



Or homosexual...or a girl?

The movie will be awesome, but Megan is at least 25% of the movie to me.
And yes, I do have a life, I just enjoy watching sexy girls


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 14, 2009)

Kusogitsune said:


> I expect this movie to shit all over my childhood and be a piece of crap that would probably suck just a little less if the word "Transformers" didn't appear anywhere in the title.



Hey-o, welcome to 2007.


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 14, 2009)

Ziko said:


> Or homosexual...or a girl?


All girls are at least a little bisexual, and none of them can resist the Fox.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 14, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> You are in denial.


I'm not. I don't like her. She is hot though, I'll admit that. She worked hard to get the money to have that face and breast.



Ziko said:


> Or homosexual...or a girl?


None of those. I just don't like her.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jun 15, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Hey-o, welcome to 2007.



I don't expect this one to be any better.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 15, 2009)

tari101190 said:


> damn, the clips from the movie shown in the linkin park video look amazing. like the scene where optimus shoots that bullet from his gun in slow mo.
> 
> need to see it in imax.



lol I saw that for the first time while running on a treadmill, I don't know where the time went.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 15, 2009)

Kusogitsune said:


> I don't expect this one to be any better.



Your childhood was already raped and shat on by the first one, stop bitching about it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 15, 2009)

Cartoon ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

The comic was way better


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 15, 2009)

this movie is not going to be good

hopefully am wrong


----------



## Felt (Jun 15, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> All girls are at least a little bisexual, and none of them can resist the Fox.



???

I can, she's really not very attractive.  Nice body, so I think a paper bag would do the trick quite nicely.


Going to see the film next Saturday, should be good.


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2009)

The movie is long  2hrs +, thats the same as the first right ?


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 15, 2009)

Hollie said:


> ???
> 
> I can, she's really not very attractive.



You're in denial too.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 15, 2009)

Can't wait for opening night. Already have my tickets.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 15, 2009)

i just came back from the premiere at leicter square, london.

not very good. the dark knight premiere was better by far. only celebs there were shia, megan and michael. shia was there for a good while, so ppl got alot of pics etc. megan was there for like 2 seconds. oh, tyrese was there apparently. but i missed him. 

michael was hanging around FOR AGES. it's like he was milking the crowd. it was a bit much.

plus it was raining. i'm really disspointed. in the end i didn't see much ecept for rain.

only got 1 semi-decent pic. bad quality too.



oh, and i got a very bad pic of megan fox's ass though...


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2009)

btw the last track on the soundtrack is


 "Matrix of Leadership"


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 16, 2009)

tari101190 said:


> i just came back from the premiere at leicter square, london.
> 
> not very good. the dark knight premiere was better by far. only celebs there were shia, megan and michael. shia was there for a good while, so ppl got alot of pics etc. megan was there for like 2 seconds. oh, tyrese was there apparently. but i missed him.
> 
> ...



Fuck the celebs, how was the movie? I don't care about the script were the fights on the first levels or better? 

Ordering my tickets tomorrow.


----------



## isanon (Jun 16, 2009)

Ziko said:


> Or homosexual...or a girl?


there are no girls on the internet, they are just a myth


anyway im gonna watch this only because the special effects in the first one made me orgasm


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 16, 2009)

Awesome, I so totally wanted another terrible comic relief decepticon.

I mean...yeah. And why would you put two rat traps right next to each other, other than setting up a contrived gag.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jun 16, 2009)

I hope it will be better than the first but I doubt it is


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 16, 2009)

Ordered my tickets, 25th, 12, can't wait


----------



## Rod (Jun 16, 2009)

Michael Bay. Storywise this tells alot of what standard we can expect. Anyways, even if he produces a good thing (someday perhaps) critics already marked him. Prolly they even have some preset neg texts for his movies.



Actionwise, to enjoy, tho.


----------



## kumabear (Jun 17, 2009)

This OST is beautiful.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2009)

> "I need to do something totally divergent, something without any explosions."


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2009)

...without explosions? Michael Bay? WHAT!?

Good for him, I hope he enjoys doing a project with no explosions.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 18, 2009)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Do you have a link to the OST?
> The movie has some really good action sequences and some funny moments delivered by Mr. and mrs. Wittwicky but they say that the film drags out after the middle.
> 
> Bay says he won't do a 3rd Transformers btw.
> Shunpo



Didn't he say he wouldn't do a 2nd transformers?


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah, it's just to troll with the fans. There'll be a 3rd.... well, assuming this 1 goes well in the box office.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2009)

Maybe it's best not to do a 3rd one.  Trilogies have become notoriously shit in this new millennium.

EDIT: How long before we stop calling it "new"


----------



## Booyal (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm lookin forward to the second one, even if the story is shitty as some people have said it will be, the action scenes are guarenteed to be done well, atleast judging by the first one, also i could do without a third, like Mider T said ... Trilogies lately have sucked nut


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 18, 2009)

Fucking hell this kicked intergalactic ass.


*Spoiler*: _the bit where_ 



Optimus Prime converged with Jetfire's remains and he looked like Optimus ZZ was totally badass 




Shame Sam's parents have to get involved in nearly every fucking scene though


----------



## masterriku (Jun 18, 2009)

I now eternally Regret clicking that spoiler.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 18, 2009)

Seriously it was badass 

Still, tooooo much stuff going on when the Transformers are involved. Jetfire is brilliant though. He says a lot of stuff that I imagine us UK viewers will find hilarious (and we did ) but Americans will think 'What? That's not funny!'. Really good dialogue from him.

Also some extra notes  Sideswipe is gar for the short amount of time he has in the film (his car design is beautiful also)... and expect an overload of Michael Bay-esque humour in this.

And I really mean an overload.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 18, 2009)

^Sounds good to me. I don't mind Sam's parents so I'm ok with that but the fight scenes sound awesome. Playing the game and having fun even though i know the basic story outline now I think I'll still enjoy this movie alot.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2009)

Wait how did you see it already?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Wait how did you see it already?


lol.  Are you kidding?  The movie has been in the can for 6 months now.  It's not that hard to find online if you look hard enough.

Also, have you been paying attention to all of the different Premiere's Megan Fox has been showing up at?  Tokyo, London, etc.  Every day major celebrity blogs are orgasming about how hot she looked.  

The first critic reviews are starting to pop up as well.  It was possible to get an early screening to the film if you have the right connections.

I have a ticket to see the Harry Potter Premiere in LA at Mann's...but I don't know if it's worth flying out there just to see a movie.


----------



## Roy (Jun 19, 2009)

Rukia said:


> lol.  *Are you kidding?  The movie has been in the can for 6 months now.  It's not that hard to find online if you look hard enough.*
> 
> Also, have you been paying attention to all of the different Premiere's Megan Fox has been showing up at?  Tokyo, London, etc.  Every day major celebrity blogs are orgasming about how hot she looked.
> 
> ...



I want links


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 19, 2009)

Rukia said:


> lol.  Are you kidding?  The movie has been in the can for 6 months now.


They just finished the effect shots at the beginning of the month.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 19, 2009)

^Ohz, lol, win post.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 19, 2009)

Mider, it came out today in the UK, and I saw the 00:01am show


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Bay says he won't do a 3rd Transformers btw.
> X



*Updated-* No he did'nt.

He says he wants to make it for July 4th 2012. There is an issue over the fact that he sai yes to a July 4th release but the studio meant for 20*11*, but that's about it.  He's making the third one.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 19, 2009)

It's out today in the UK, first place in the world for some reason. It comes out on the 24th in the US [general release].


----------



## Felt (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm going to see it tomorrow.

I don't find Megan Fox attractive and the Transformers franchise has never interested me... 

Will there be any chance of me liking it?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 19, 2009)

Just look at the pretty explosions


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jun 19, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Cartoon ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> The comic was way better



Adaptation of the movie already showed me that this would suck ass. 


Yeah, maybe if the Fallen was always on fire like his Furman counterpart..


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2009)

Hollie said:


> I'm going to see it tomorrow.
> 
> I don't find Megan Fox attractive and the Transformers franchise has never interested me...
> 
> Will there be any chance of me liking it?


No Hollie.  It's all about fanservice.  Bay and company crammed as many different Transformers into the movie as they could.  The plot was ridiculous, the acting was stiff and unbelievable, and the dialogue made the Anakin/Padme romance seem well constructed by comparison.  AVOID THIS MOVIE!

Also, avoid the new GI JOE movie.  It was even worse!

Save your money for The Half Blood Prince.  It was amazing.  Lwtf


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 19, 2009)

Harry potter movies are never amazing, there decent flicks that try to be like the book but try to be there own thing and they come out awkward most of the time. I mean they are a fun watch but amazing? Lol no. 

And yeah no shit it's fanservice. It's a bunch of robots fighting on screen. Who gives a shit about the acting?


----------



## Ƶero (Jun 19, 2009)

JUST SAW IT.....Funny how we got it first 

Well..I wont spoil it.But there wasn't much not to like.

Egypt, Space, Galaxies,Planes,Explosions(Lots). And many many more.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 19, 2009)

Saw it today. Definitely an entertaining movie, though by the end of it, 
*Spoiler*: _Movie Spoiler_ 



The Autbot Fanwank courtesy of Michael Bay made all the fights lose their tension, and the Fallen got punked even worse than Megatron in the first movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2009)

Come on Crazymtf.  You have to admit that a major problem with this franchise is that it's geared towards little kids.  Original fans were told to go fuck themselves.

SERIOUSLY, OPTIMUS PRIME AND COMPANY ARE GOING TO HIDE BEHIND SOME BUSHES BECAUSE THEY ARE AFRAID TO BE SEEN BY SAM'S PARENTS?  WHO THE FUCK WROTE THAT SHIT?

WHY THE FUCK IS A DECEPTICON TALKING LIKE A GANGSTA TO MEGAN FOX IN THE GARAGE AND THEN SUDDENLY AFRAID OF HER?

Lots of gripes.  Go see The Hangover instead if you haven't already.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't really care about the script as long as i see explosions and robots fighting each other. And the yard scene was funny anyway, didn't mind it. 

Hangover was awesome though, no lie there. Funny as fucking hell. But totally different type of movie.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 19, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Come on Crazymtf.  You have to admit that a major problem with this franchise is that it's geared towards little kids.  *Original fans were told to go fuck themselves.*



This is true. But we all can't be happy -- just the greatest amount of people, which doesn't include the original fans.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 19, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Harry potter movies are never amazing, there decent flicks that try to be like the book but try to be there own thing and they come out awkward most of the time. I mean they are a fun watch but amazing? Lol no.



I think the first two were pretty close to amazing.

Then it started losing it's magic.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm still debating on whether or not to go to the midnight showing as this is most likely going to be packed. 
When I went to see the first movie. I went on like the 3rd or 4th day the movie came out and got first row seats which were HORRIBLE.
I really don't want to wait until say a week after the movie comes out since the hype will die down.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 19, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> I'm still debating on whether or not to go to the midnight showing as this is most likely going to be packed.
> When I went to see the first movie. I went on like the 3rd or 4th day the movie came out and got first row seats which were HORRIBLE.
> I really don't want to wait until say a week after the movie comes out since the hype will die down.



Get there early for the Sunday morning early bird.


----------



## Gig (Jun 19, 2009)

I watched this today at 1.00PM and I was greatly disappointed at how the Decepticons where portrayed if you want to read my rant feel free to read these posts I made in the OBD convo. 

*Do be warned they do contain some heavy spoilers I don't want to ruin the film for everyone.*



Gig said:


> Has anyone seen Revenge of the Fallen yet?
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> ...





Gig said:


> Yeah came out today in the UK
> 
> Spoiler if you don't care about ruining the film
> 
> ...





Gig said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> All Soundwave doe’s in the entire film is fucks some US satellite and then shits out Ravage after that all he doe’s is tells the Decepticons shit he never has any interactions with any other characters he just remains attached to some US satellite for the entire film





Gig said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yes most likely and easy to considering  a single US battle ship 1 shot fucking Devastator the character most people probably went to see ROTF for





Gig said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The worst part is when Devistator gets mauled by Fucking Mudflap he gets half his Face annihilated by a Transformer Bumblebee can take out easily





Gig said:


> yeah pretty much
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Gig said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2009)

I just can't get over how bad this movie was.  This summer is really shaping up to be lousy.

Public Enemies better be good.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 19, 2009)

I like the scene where the robots are hiding from the parents. It was the only scene in the entire movie that gave the film was personality. 

Anyway, everyone knows "Year One" is going to trounce this.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm kinda disappointed in what they did with Arcee, I think... I'm not sure yet. 

:: Possible Spoilers? ::

She was originally supposed to be in the first movie (she was the pink motorcycle that Lennox rode to attack Blackout on, infact I think she was supposed to be the one to attack Blackout). But there were concerns about her size and gender, so they took her out. 
Now they're officially putting her in, but this time she's like a hive mind in 3 bodies, all of which turn into motorcycles and are supposed to combine into a single, larger Arcee... except I read that they decided not to have her combine in the movie, while in the novel and supposedly toyline, they still do combine. 
It's true that she becomes much bigger by combining, which solves the problem of her just being a foot or two bigger than a human, but if it was such a concern... why did they insist on making her a motorcycle? Why not a convertible like she was in the 80's; albeit a modern one?

I have yet to see a picture of the merged Arcee in TF2, but her toy/concept art from the first movie was WAY better (in my opinion). Behold:

TF1 Arcee
ayearofmovies

TF2 "Arcee" (just one of them)
ayearofmovies


----------



## Gig (Jun 19, 2009)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> I'm kinda disappointed in what they did with Arcee, I think... I'm not sure yet.
> 
> :: Possible Spoilers? ::
> 
> ...


Most likly because she was a Motorcycle in Transformers Superlink/Energon 



UltimateDeadpool said:


> I have yet to see a picture of the merged Arcee in TF2, but her toy/concept art from the first movie was WAY better (in my opinion). Behold:
> 
> TF1 Arcee
> this
> ...


Yeah her merged form doe's look allot better I was disappointed with her unmerged form 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Was anyone else Disapointed about how much the Fallen was hyped only for him to get obliterated by the Fallen. 

I would have much preferred for it to have been an Epic fight that Prime loses only for Megatron to pull a Starscream on the Fallen at the last minute so he can become the true leader of the Decepticons. 

That would have been a much more statisfying conclusion than Prime getting a Plot power up and then completely annihilating the Fallen with practically no effort at all


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 19, 2009)

Wait was someone here expecting the bad guys to actually beat the good guys? Lol. I get there's fans out there of the comic/tv show but it's a movie. basic formula is bad guys win, win, then lose at the end.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 19, 2009)

Gig said:


> Most likly because she was a Motorcycle in Transformers Superlink/Energon
> 
> Yeah her merged form doe's look allot better I was disappointed with her unmerged form
> 
> ...



Possibly, but so far they haven't adhered to any other continuity concepts. As for Optimus and Jetfire, I read that Hasbro pushed for it.

Does or doesn't? Is there a picture anywhere of her merged?


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was very disappointed (I've read the novel, haven't seen the movie yet in America). I would had liked it to be an epic fight between Optimus and Fallen, but no Megatron involvement other than dealing the final blow to a pleading Fallen.
As since I hadn't seen the movie, I'm hoping that Jetfire didn't kill himself in the movie so he could be dismantled to decorate Optimus with, just merge!


----------



## Gig (Jun 19, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Wait was someone here expecting the bad guys to actually beat the good guys?



*Spoiler*: __ 



No I expected the Bad Guys to actually beat characters they should defeat seriously the likes of Devastator getting manhandled by Mudflap is absurd and Optimus prime defeating both Megatron and the Fallen at the same time WTF Megatron showed us in TF1 that he was primes superior in combat and the Fallen is Megatrons superior






crazymtf said:


> Lol. I get there's fans out there of the comic/tv show but it's a movie. basic formula is bad guys win, win, then lose at the end.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Sadly in this film every fight the Decepticons where in they got raped the only victories they ever had where Megatron, Starscream and Blackout (pretty much the 3 top movie Decepticons from movie 1) vs Optimus (and they where getting pwned even then hell they lost Blackout in the first few seconds) and Ravage vs the Naval Base

The film did no justice for the Decepticons at all 

I mean come on the Good Guys can win its just retarded when they absolutely obliterate the Villains they completely ruined Megatrons fear factor (He?s forced to retreat from a couple of Bloody Tanks the same Tanks Blackout in the first movie was smashing around without effort) 

Devastator was a pussy who?s only activities in the entire film where getting manhandled by Mud Flap who they should have just Killed when he got eaten to show Devastator was not to be fuked with it should have then been an epic fight between all the Autobots and the Marines vs Devastator  

But instead he shows up eats some shit then gets 1 shot by some random fucking rail gun that pops up out of nowhere 

They ruined it completely I?m almost as disappointed as DBZ evolution but at least that was hilariously bad and I could laugh at how shit it was this was just painful as it could have been so much better 

Megatron taking out the fallen with a betrayal would have been much much more stratifying 




If Unicron gets taken out by a fucking Nuke shot down some exhort port leads to his core in Transformers 3 and for some reason is not defended (assuming he appears) Michal Bay should be shot


----------



## Gig (Jun 19, 2009)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Possibly, but so far they haven't adhered to any other continuity concepts. As for Optimus and Jetfire, I read that Hasbro pushed for it.
> 
> Does or doesn't? Is there a picture anywhere of her merged?
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



This is pretty much what I wanted the film just wanked the Autobots massively I was massively disappointed as a Transformers Fan. 

They could have still had Jetfire Optimus fight against the Fallen but utterly annihilate him in seconds with Megatron helping him it was ridicules.

They should have made it an Epic but close battle where the deciding factor being Megatrons betrayal not some Autowanked power up


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 19, 2009)

This came out when exactly?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 19, 2009)

Friday 19th of June


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 19, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Friday 19th of June



Shit, won't be able to see that for a while


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 19, 2009)

Gig said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And i guess if i cared about the series or watched the tv show I'd be mad. But again I don't really like the cartoon, never found it to be good anyway. But the movies regardless are entertain. One thing I actually liked that you spoiled. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Is Prime actually doing some work. When he lost to Megatron was pretty weak. I always saw Prime as a far better warrior throughout the movie so glad he kicks some ass.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 19, 2009)

The Transformer Franchise

[Comics] - THE GOOD

[01] Transformers: Generation 1 [Marvel]
[02] Transformers: Generation 2 [Marvel]
[03] Transformers: The War Within [Dreamwave]
[04] Transformers: The War Within - The Dark Age [Dreamwave]
[05] Transformers: The War Within - The Age of Wrath [Dreamwave]
[06] Transformers: Armada/Energon [Dreamwave]
[07] Transformers: Infiltration [IDW]
[08] Transformers: Stormbringer [IDW]
[09] Transformers: Escalation [IDW]
[10] Transformers: Devestation [IDW]
[11] Transformers: Revelation [IDW]
[12] Transformers: Maximum Dinobots [IDW]

[TV] - THE GOOD

[01] Transformers: Generation 1
[02] Transformers: Headmasters
[03] Transformers: Masterforce
[04] Transformers: Victory
[05] Transformers: Beast Wars
[06] Transformers: Beast Machines
[07] Transformers: The Animated Series

[Film] - THE GOOD

[01] Transformers: The Movie (1986)
[02] Transformers
[03] Transformers 2: Revenge of The Fallen


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 19, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> The Transformer Franchise
> 
> [Comics] - THE GOOD
> 
> ...



I didn't notice that Transformers comic with John Henry in it. Care to explain yourself?


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2009)

Bah, I don't see how people can go pay to watch this shit.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 19, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Bah, I don't see how people can go pay to watch this shit.



So you're not going to see it?

Seems like it would give you a lot of rant material.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 19, 2009)

I'd rather sit through Transformers 2: Revenge of the Fallen than gouge my eyes out because I was forced to see Twilight 2 or Harry Potter 6


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> So you're not going to see it?
> 
> Seems like it would give you a lot of rant material.



There's only so much my compulsion to rant will let me subject myself to.

I wouldn't take a boat ride down the river in _Deliverance_ just to type about how the sodomy ruined the experience.

Every time I even think about the movie, I think of Bay and every other hack with a retarded fanbase rolling in a huge pile of undeserved money while they salute American flag hoisted on Bay's erect cock.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 19, 2009)

I just want to see a bunch of explosions and robots tearing into each other without shaky cam.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 20, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> So you're not going to see it?
> 
> Seems like it would give you a lot of rant material.



Don't remember transformers 1 thread? The amount of rant that came from that alone could make a book


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 20, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Don't remember transformers 1 thread? The amount of rant that came from that alone could make a book



I believe I helped contribute to that book too.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 20, 2009)

I meant from Adonis alone but yeah


----------



## Masurao (Jun 20, 2009)

Bah, I don't care what people say. I like the Transformers series overall, and even Micheal Bay's first Transformers movie. I could care less about the script in this movie...just as long as it has robots beating the living shit out of each other is fine with me.

If I wanted to see a Transformers series with good characterization I'll go watch Beast Wars.


----------



## Zeroo (Jun 20, 2009)

Masurao said:


> Bah, I don't care what people say. I like the Transformers series overall, and even Micheal Bay's first Transformers movie. I could care less about the script in this movie...just as long as it has robots beating the living shit out of each other is fine with me.
> 
> If I wanted to see a Transformers series with good characterization I'll go watch Beast Wars.



Beast wars....

but yeah well said...you and crazymtf speak the truth...the movie is about freakin' robots...what other reason is there to watch it besides non-stop action and explosions....
u see, it's good to have a director like Bay around who you can rely on to give you some kick-ass action blockbusters filled with bit pretty explosions...


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't even think Beast Wars had a "Good" script. Everyone believes that G1/Beast wars did. But rewatched em beast wars about 2 years ago and saw some *Very few* eps of G1, and it's silly kids shit. I mean really for the amount of bashing this gets, I'm surprise so many people can stick by the old cartoons and consider them "Good" writing. It's decent, for kids, but it's not good writing by any means.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 20, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> It's decent, for kids, but it's not good writing by any means.



Can't say much about Beast Wars because it's been years since I've watched it...but people are actually saying the G1 series was more than saturday morning drivel, *awesome* saturday morning drivel?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 20, 2009)

My problem with the first film is that there were too many human characters, most of them feeling like plot conveniences(that blonde). But they spend so much time on them anyway.

The camera was so disorienting, I couldn't tell which robot was which, especially among the bad guys.

Based on the trailers, I expect the same thing.

Edit: Oh yeah, Shia's "This is not my war" line pisses me off. The first movie wasn't the good robots war, yet they saved Earth anyways. So Shia being the reluctant hero is downright annoying.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 20, 2009)

Lol I know this is an action movie but dam that dialogue was atrocious in this movie just plain awful.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 20, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> My problem with the first film is that there were too many human characters, most of them feeling like plot conveniences(that blonde). But they spend so much time on them anyway.
> 
> The camera was so disorienting, I couldn't tell which robot was which, especially among the bad guys.
> 
> ...



Camera was my main problem in the first one, sometimes way to shaky and couldn't see shit. Similar to why the batman movies fight scenes suck ass. This one seems to fix that, or so i hope.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 20, 2009)

Aside from iffy writing, and Arcee's change, the only thing that I think I can honestly complain about is the lack of screentime for the Transformers. Yes, there are prominent Transformers throughout the film, but the rest just kind of show up once in a while, just to let you know they're there.

Anyway, I'm confused by something...


*Spoiler*: __ 



In the novel, an unnamed (unless I missed the name) Decepticon kidnapped Sam's parents and was using them for negotiating and fights Bumblebee. Wikipedia says that this Decepticon is Rampage, but Rampage was merged with the other Constructicons into Devastator in another location. What's the deal?


----------



## Epic Ino (Jun 20, 2009)

r u guys talking about the new transformers movie coming out i so want to see i loved the first one so much


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2009)

I thought the first one was bad but my god Bay did himself proud by producing one of the worst computer games movie I've ever see.

So bad, even ignoring the script and horrible dialogue, the action was just shit, there was barely any decent fighting, stuff blew up and thats it, unfortunately some retards will think its fine.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 20, 2009)

ino x naruto said:


> r u guys talking about the new transformers movie coming out i so want to see i loved the first one so much



We sure are. Tried to talk in code so you wouldn't know, but I guess you were too clever for that. lol.


----------



## kumabear (Jun 20, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I thought the first one was bad but my god Bay did himself proud by producing one of the worst computer games movie I've ever see.
> 
> So bad, even ignoring the script and horrible dialogue, the action was just shit, there was barely any decent fighting, stuff blew up and thats it, unfortunately some retards will think its fine.



oh please. gtfo outta here with this "oh yeah...so i'm cool and transformers sucked dick baha oh and check out my stylish sig  yeah i'm cool" attitude.

it was an enjoyable stupid film. big robots blowing shit up. what you want in the script? you think a studio is ever gonna greenlight a big budgeted dumb action film like this without potty humor and tits to draw more people in? 

and retards? haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. you're so cool man.  everyone that enjoys an ignorant movie for fun is just a retard.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 20, 2009)

Basically just when you go and see it you have to know what your gonna get.

Going and seeing the new Transformers film:

- Seeing Megan Fox's sexy body on screen.
- Lots of explosions (cause well that's all Michael Bay films are)
- Wait....I already said explosions. 

Either way the movie will be entertaining I won't doubt that. But if you're an old school Transformers fan don't expect it to live up to your expectations or even be faithful to how the original was.

So to be clear I'm not bashing the film, I just know what I'm going to get when I go see it and I'm fine with that.


----------



## kumabear (Jun 20, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Basically just when you go and see it you have to know what your gonna get.
> 
> Going and seeing the new Transformers film:
> 
> ...





Ignoring the sex all the G1 transformers episode are is stupid humor, stupid humans, and decepticons getting pwnt although they have superior numbers and forces.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 20, 2009)

^Please don't make me to go into detail about the things wrong with the live-action Transformers films there's already countless posts on it.

You have some major issues with G1, I'm not going to fight with you on that, your welcome to voice your opinion....just don't knock other people's at the same time.


----------



## kumabear (Jun 20, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> ^Please don't make me to go into detail about the things wrong with the live-action Transformers films there's already countless posts on it.
> 
> You have some major issues with G1, I'm not going to fight with you on that, your welcome to voice your opinion....just don't knock other people's at the same time.



All i'm saying is ignoring beast wars (and even that can be argued) Transformers isn't the deep, characterized show that so many fans claim it to be.

The original series was basically just 30 minute commercials tbh.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 20, 2009)

kumabear said:


> Transformers isn't the deep, characterized show that so many fans claim it to be.



Did I miss something? When did fans start saying that?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 20, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Did I miss something? When did fans start saying that?



^I agree with this.

-----

I don't really recall the fans saying Transformers storyline was a deep one.

The majority of things fans of the original complain about is the things they changed or simply got wrong in the live-action films.

-----

I agree with posts earlier that the camera work was annoying. I really hope they resolved that problem, I don't like the camera right up a Transformers ass as he transforms.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2009)

> big robots blowing shit up. what you want in the script? you think a studio is ever gonna greenlight a big budgeted dumb action film like this without potty humor and tits to draw more people in?



Please stop talking.


----------



## kumabear (Jun 20, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Please stop talking.



No, you're being illogical.

This is a movie about giant robots blowing stuff up and fighting each other. This movie is aimed at teenagers and young children. Although you may or may not agree with it potty humor and sex attracts teenagers and young children to films. The point of the transformers films and television series is to sell toys and attract the largest audience they can, not to appease fanboys.


----------



## ShadowFox88 (Jun 20, 2009)

Movie was awesome. Camera angles that plagued the first film are almost non-existant. Humans are used when needed, but the emphasis is more on the robots. The only reason you wouldn't like it if you took it to seriously and were expecting some Dark Knight Philisophical shit. Fuck that it's based on a show about a truck that can turn into an alien robot, that blow shit up. I came in wanting to see bots beat the shit out of each other. I got what I wanted.


----------



## James (Jun 20, 2009)

Seen the movie today (UK). First 45 minutes or so were awesome. Next hour+ was incredibly boring and dragged out beyond all belief. 

Honestly I'm not sure what Michael Bay was even thinking with that portion of the movie. All the early scenes are so explosive and entertaining you're pretty hyped up and excited but then for the rest of the fucking movie you sit there bored the whole time.

I'd give it like 3/5 stars or something. It'd be 4 if the movie was 45 minutes shorter and had a more refined second half.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 20, 2009)

Just been to see it.

I'd write a little bit about it now, but I just need to rearrange my face first..


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 20, 2009)

page 12


> Indie icon John Turturro, whose character has been demoted from a government agent to a butcher in a Brooklyn delicatessen, brings some  zany humor to the proceedings, and at one point, changing outfits, he's shown from behind wearing a G-string.



First auto-bot piss and now this...Oh John...


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 20, 2009)

To be fair it's a running gag, his underpants have SECTOR 7 written all over them.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 20, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I thought the first one was bad but my god Bay did himself proud by producing one of the worst computer games movie I've ever see.
> 
> So bad, even ignoring the script and horrible dialogue, the action was just shit, there was barely any decent fighting, stuff blew up and thats it, unfortunately some retards will think its fine.



So cause i can enjoy robots beating the shit out of each other then I'm a retard? This post is the stupidest fucking thing I've seen. You're like Adonis if he was a idiot. He actually makes sense, and doesn't call everyone retards if they enjoy it. Just that he hates it.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 20, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> The sannin are in no way equal, just like manga points out
> 
> 
> First auto-bot piss and now this...Oh John...



I'll take this as a warning


----------



## Bender (Jun 20, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I don't really care about the script as long as i see explosions and robots fighting each other. And the yard scene was funny anyway, didn't mind it.



If that's true then stick to youtube buddy 

I bet they have a dozen videos of random explosions


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 21, 2009)

But not of big robots fighting each other in a awesome fashion, in which transformers covers.


----------



## Bender (Jun 21, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> But not of big robots fighting each other in a poor fashion, and has epic fail in which transformers covers.



*fixed

Whaddya know you are an idiot 

I like how people like you are always so blind to the obvious who always go to the movies just to see "Explosions and fight scenes". You're the representation of the stupid teens in America who are the cause of epic fail and reason for shitty flicks like these seeing the light of day. This movie is loud, long pointless walking obese bag of ill written poor eye candy and a script that came out the mind of mentally retarded 16 year old. 

Watching this movie is like watching your little brother or sister play with their toys; it's unbearable it's poison for the mind. Probaly the worst and most disappointing part of the film is Meagan Fox (dear god what has Michael Bay done to you?  ). Looking at her it seems like she was forced to eat the same meal that made Kirstie Alley the fat pig she is today. This movie is fail with a capital F and is brain cancer with a capital B. Want a good robot fights? Go watch Transformer's Armada and Transformer's Energon. What this movie lacked is what's in that series. Shit go pick up Terminator. Shoot watching Discovery Channel passes better than this horror film.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 21, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> So cause i can enjoy robots beating the shit out of each other then I'm a retard? This post is the stupidest fucking thing I've seen. You're like Adonis if he was a idiot. He actually makes sense, and doesn't call everyone retards if they enjoy it. Just that he hates it.


Ennoea is just a little bitch who doesn't appreciate the fine art of sentient robots destroying each other.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 21, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> *fixed
> 
> Whaddya know you are an idiot
> 
> ...



Knew the babbling about how everyone is a retard or some stupid shit cause they like something different then you. Every time i see you post it reminds me of a 15 year old crying about how his opinion is the rule and no one is allowed to enjoy anything he doesn't like. How everyone is a retard if they like something different. Kid you gotta grow up already. 

Yeah i do want a good fight, sorry the Japanese can't make good transformers shows, shit they can't even make good gundam anymore. Retarded, boring, trying to be political stories that no one really gives a fuck. How can you take robots fighting seriously? You can't. EVA tried and LOL at that story. 

Nothing wrong with my intelligence. I can enjoy films like departed, wrestler, alien, transformers, seven, and they're all made with different things in mind. If they were all the same that would be boring. They try to do something different, some trying more realistic approached, some trying more sci-fi, some action but what they all deliver on is being entertaining. Sorry if you can't grasp the fact people might just like to sit back and enjoy a action flick. I know it's amazing but yeah I do like to see robots beat the shit out of each other. I do like to see a guy in a suit fly around destroying shit. I do like to see a raging green monster destroy a military unit. So what? How does that make dumb? Cause it's not a Japanese cartoon it's considered for kids? Get the fuck out of here kid. 

So yeah if you wouldn't mind block my comments and I will yours so we don't have to see each others comments


----------



## Stalin (Jun 21, 2009)

I thought the first one was okay. What about the transformers comics, are they well-written? I've read the dreamwave comics, they were prettygood.

Hey CMF, since you like giant robot shows that don't take themselves too seriously, then you'll like TTGL. You ever watch code geass?


----------



## Chee (Jun 21, 2009)

Did they get rid of those dumb camera angles where he would flash to a car, and it flashes again at a different angle of the car?

That was my only complaint about Transformers 1.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 21, 2009)

^Seems they did, which i agree was annoying. Anytime they do flashes or weird camera angles in fights annoys me. It's my major complaints in transformers/batman.


----------



## kumabear (Jun 21, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> *fixed
> 
> Whaddya know you are an idiot
> 
> ...



You're not cool.

And Megan Fox fat? You're a fucking homosexual.

And  @ Armada and Energon. The action in the first Transformers makes those two look like power rangers reruns. 

And what do the movies lack that was in Armada and Energon? Hmm?


----------



## Bender (Jun 21, 2009)

kumabear said:


> You're not cool.



And you're not smart 



> And Megan Fox fat? You're a fucking homosexual.



Right right 

Right

I'm homo because I don't like  cheap white trailer trash white girls that are fattened up to try and look like my  fine black ladies.



> And  @ Armada and Energon. The action in the first Transformers makes those two look like power rangers reruns.



    

I hope you feel like an idiot because what you said is on the top 10 dumbest things said of the year. Power Rangers is actually enjoyable doesn't need volume to display the energy of the film.



> And what do the movies lack that was in Armada and Energon? Hmm?



First off the main characters were more interesting than the ones in Michael Bay's shitty flick. And the Transformers design didn't look like machines made in science class. 

Transformer's Armada U.S. intro

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RzyoNbjoZs[/YOUTUBE]

Transformers Armada jap opening

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJ0CUK-q48w[/YOUTUBE]

Transformers Armada jap opening 2

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rs2Tc2waXTE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Transformers Energon U.S. intro

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0oIYZHGOQI[/YOUTUBE]

Transformers Energon jap opening

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dtf4-sB9vk&feature=response_watch[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stalin (Jun 21, 2009)

Energon had shitty c.g.i. In fact energon is considered the worst transformers. Enrgon was just shit. The only time I have seen decent c.g.i done by the japanese was in Digimon X evolution. 

It was really akward to see c.g.i mixed woth 2-d animation. At least Tranfprsmer live action had awesome c.g.i.

Also armada was the only decent entry of the unicron triology.

BTW,MMPR is overrated, the acting was shit and the scrpit was campy.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 21, 2009)

Chee said:


> Did they get rid of those dumb camera angles where he would flash to a car, and it flashes again at a different angle of the car?
> 
> That was my only complaint about Transformers 1.



I wouldn't be surprised if that still happens, Bay used to do commercials after all.


----------



## Bender (Jun 21, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> The only time I have seen decent c.g.i done by the japanese was in Digimon X evolution.



Well you need to keep browsing your name son.



> It was really akward to see c.g.i mixed woth 2-d animation. At least Tranfprsmer live action had awesome c.g.i.



You mean the fact that all the Transformers bodies look nothing in comparison to their cartoon/toy counter parts?  



> BTW,MMPR is overrated, the acting was shit and the scrpit was campy.



Oh and Transformers isn't?  Get a hold of yourself dude I'm losing you here. 

The Power Ranger series actually has done financially better than Transformers has. Not to mention that even though Power Rangers came a while after the Transformers series it's doing better than it and has a lot more series then it does. More toys are bought from the other franchise rather than the former. Plus it get's more air time than Transformers does and has been for a while. Shit, Power Rangers is one of the series that has the most limelight in America.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 21, 2009)

> You mean the fact that all the Transformers bodies look nothing in comparison to their cartoon/toy counter parts?


The animation of the energon transformers were really wooden. The movie transformers had awesome cgi.


----------



## Bender (Jun 21, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> The animation of the energon transformers were really wooden. The movie transformers had awesome cgi.





It was still pretty enjoyable dude. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PPBOBi1bV4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 21, 2009)

That wasn't terrible, although not all that great either. Personally I'm not a big fan of combining 2D and 3D animation though.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 21, 2009)

I hate ocmbinations of 2d and 3d because it looks akward.


----------



## Chee (Jun 21, 2009)

Same here, they just need to stick with one style of animation.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 21, 2009)

Bah, the animation(what little it had) wasn't what bothered me in that clip...just that it was pretty much Dragonformers Z.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 21, 2009)

It really depends on how well its done. I think Disney, Miyazaki, and the Karas series did the combination of 2D and 3D well.

But the Transformers anime series didn't. The robots often looked like they were skating when they walked.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 21, 2009)

What the fuck is with the powerups dragon ball z wannabe transformers? This is about shooting and punching not fucking power ups. Thank god i didn't even bother with that series, looks worse G1/Beast Wars.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 21, 2009)

Beast wars was pretty kickass and had a good storyline and character development for a kid's show. DInobot was the shit.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 21, 2009)

Was decent. One of the better ones for sure. I actually can watch through the whole series. More then i can say about G1, and that garbage that was shown above. I'm sorry but Japanese make the stupidest fucking robot shows, lol, they need to stick to human type characters. Robots becoming super saiyan just don't work in it's favor. And the Gundam series has been shit for the last 10 years.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 21, 2009)

What about TTGL? It didn't take itself seriously and didn't try to be realistic. Fuck,it riled in its overthetopness. Code gaess also did a mix of focus on the robots and humans.


----------



## Bender (Jun 21, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> What about TTGL? It didn't take itself seriously and didn't try to be realistic. Fuck,it riled in its overthetopness. Code gaess also did a mix of focus on the robots and humans.



It's called mechs man 

Also they were just the tools for fighting they didn't get character type attention.   Also try Gundam 00. Probaly the best mech anime of the year shit  in my opinion of all time.


----------



## Chee (Jun 21, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Beast wars was pretty kickass and had a good storyline and character development for a kid's show. DInobot was the shit.



Hah, I remember watching Beast Wars when I was a kid. I barely remember anything about it...


----------



## Stalin (Jun 21, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> It's called mechs man
> 
> Also they were just the tools for fighting they didn't get character type attention.   Also try Gundam 00. Probaly the best mech anime of the year shit  in my opinion of all time.



Same goddamn thing.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 21, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> What about TTGL? It didn't take itself seriously and didn't try to be realistic. Fuck,it riled in its overthetopness. Code gaess also did a mix of focus on the robots and humans.



TTGL was so meh in my opinion. Over the topness is fine with me but it was a bit to "Let's make every fight extreme color's and flashes and big punches" type of shit. Was ok anime but never cared for it. I liked Code but basically for it's characters/story. The actual gundam...i mean robot...i mean mecha fights were ok at best but everything but that was pretty good. 

Still I'd watch either of those two times over then another gundam. Seed/Destiny were fucking terrible and 00 i never got around to seeing.

P.S. I don't mind the older gundams though. They had this war feeling going on that the recent ones can't compare to.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 21, 2009)

Chee said:


> Hah, I remember watching Beast Wars when I was a kid. I barely remember anything about it...



All I remember is Dinobot and Rampage. Rampage FTMFW


----------



## Stalin (Jun 22, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> TTGL was so meh in my opinion. Over the topness is fine with me but it was a bit to "Let's make every fight extreme color's and flashes and big punches" type of shit. Was ok anime but never cared for it. I liked Code but basically for it's characters/story. The actual gundam...i mean robot...i mean mecha fights were ok at best but everything but that was pretty good.
> 
> Still I'd watch either of those two times over then another gundam. Seed/Destiny were fucking terrible and 00 i never got around to seeing.
> 
> P.S. I don't mind the older gundams though. They had this war feeling going on that the recent ones can't compare to.



Yeah, TTGL was okay for me. Code geass I got into manly lelouch and the plot. Hell I love CG more than I did death note.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 22, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> All I remember is Dinobot and Rampage. Rampage FTMFW


Someone who remembers Rampage, he is my favorite TF period. 

The movie is almost here, get hyped.

So much insults to the original IP, I feel hurt deep inside.

The series I enjoyed most, were G1, Beast Wars, Armada, Beast Wars 2nd, Animated, Cybertron and Energon were okay, and Beast Machines is a abomination.

Also, Armada and Energon's humans suck, they always have.


----------



## Mia (Jun 22, 2009)

it turned out pretty awesome. Megan is amazing


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 22, 2009)

Black Arachnia and Depth Charge, damn it.


----------



## Felt (Jun 22, 2009)

Seen it now, one of the worst films I've ever paid to see.

Megan Fox cannot act to save her life, she's clearly only in it for her looks (which I personally don't find attractive).  The film was way too long and there was not enough thought gone into the plot.

Special effects were good, but a bit over the top.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Jun 22, 2009)

Where the hell is everyone seeing it, it doesn't release for another 2 days.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2009)

^some countries already released it.


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2009)

Yea, did this movie feel a little long for you guys that already saw it?

I heard it was 2 hours and 30 minutes.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2009)

Hollie, I fucking warned you.  

Seriously, Transformers featured some of the worst acting I have ever seen.  26 years of movie going experiences and it really stood out as being godawful in that respect.  lol.


----------



## Bender (Jun 22, 2009)

Mia said:


> it turned out pretty awesome. Megan is amazing



:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl

Are you serious?  

She looks like a fucking pole dancer with her butt ugly ass self. All she was doing was walking around trying to act fine. Bitch was pathetic as hell. Sorry to break it to ya buddy.  

@The Cheat

*Mecha*



> also known as meka or mechs, are walking vehicles controlled by a pilot, often appearing in anime, science fiction, or other genres involving a fantastic or futuristic element. Mecha are generally, though not necessarily, bipedal, with arms, hands, and fingers capable of grasping objects. A mecha that approximates the shape of a human body allows the use of martial arts movements and swordsmanship, ceremonial acts of honor, saluting, and other human mannerisms that cannot be performed using a tank or airplane



*Robot*



> a machine that resembles a human and does mechanical, routine tasks on command.





			
				Crazymtf said:
			
		

> Still I'd watch either of those two times over then another gundam. Seed/Destiny were fucking terrible and 00 i never got around to seeing.



Then watch 00 

How dare you! 

Shit, I'll be brutal and say that Transformers 2 is just as pathetic as SEED and Destiny.

Here's a review of the movie



> TRANSFORMERS, released in 2007, was in most respects a Steven Spielberg film, although directed by one of his disciples. Spielberg developed it and gave it to Michael Bay to execute. It had a childish Spielbergian glee at the possibilities of the technology; there was lots of action but it came after character, humour and story. Michael Bay's tendency to make everything loud and stupid - as in Bad Boys, Armageddon and Pearl Harbor - was kept in check by Spielberg's fatherly hand.
> 
> The second movie is a Michael Bay film from first to last, although Spielberg remains one of the producers. It's coarser, louder, dumber and a bit longer, like most sequels, but it's also tinged with bitterness and bile - aimed at the popular targets of Bush-era politics, rather than anything reflecting Obama's new broom.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 22, 2009)

Transformers can have "The Happening" acting and it still woudln't be as bad as seed or destiny. Those are by far the most pathic pieces of shit that the Japs have ever created outside of lucky star. 

00 I don't plan on seeing. I barely have time to watch the animes i actually like. Taking chance on another gundam, which sucked for the last 10 years, is a big time wasting chance


----------



## Felt (Jun 22, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Hollie, I fucking warned you.
> 
> Seriously, Transformers featured some of the worst acting I have ever seen.  26 years of movie going experiences and it really stood out as being godawful in that respect.  lol.



I know, but I had to see it after you said that


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 22, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Hollie, I fucking warned you.
> 
> Seriously, Transformers featured some of the worst acting I have ever seen.  26 years of movie going experiences and it really stood out as being godawful in that respect.  lol.


Well that's expected. Megan Fox and, some others. Shia is the only decent actor among them. The rest are rubbish. Especially Megan, who's only capable of being a whore.



crazymtf said:


> 00 I don't plan on seeing. I barely have time to watch the animes i actually like. *Taking chance on another gundam, which sucked for the last 10 years, is a big time wasting chance *


Well, that's .
Turn A was good.
Gundam 00 wasn't made by the trolls who created SEED and Destiny. And it's actually very good, an opinion shared by many while it's detractors are few and desperate.

So just because the previous once sucked doesn't mean the latter ones, which weren't even made by the same people/team, suck too. Especially if you haven't even watched it.


----------



## Mai♥ (Jun 22, 2009)

Haven't seen this movie yet... 
The trailer looks pretty awesome though. I like what I've heard of the soundtrack.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 22, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Black Arachnia and Depth Charge, damn it.



DC is awesome, but Rampage is betta. 

Movie comes out in just two more days, get more hyped true fans.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm going to inject this food for thought. gundamn 00 is garbage.


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2009)

All anime are garbage.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 22, 2009)

Chee said:


> All anime are garbage.


Yeah, including Gotham Knight which was basically Batman anime.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 22, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Well that's expected. Megan Fox and, some others. Shia is the only decent actor among them. The rest are rubbish. Especially Megan, who's only capable of being a whore.
> 
> 
> Well, that's .
> ...



Wing and Turn A sucked, both boring. 

I haven't seen 00 but maybe one day I will. It's just i got so many better animes i know for sure that I haven't been able to watch yet like monster that I really don't wanna take the time to take a chance of liking 00 after i haven't enjoyed a gundam series for years. 

And Gotham knight did suck, so fucking boring.


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Yeah, including Gotham Knight which was basically Batman anime.



Most of the segments were god awful...actually, now that I think about it, I don't recall a single segment I like.

That one segment where Bruce Wayne looks like one of those bishi boys in a yaoi anime and his bat cowl looked like a fucking chicken beak was the worst out of them all.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 22, 2009)

Monster pwns the hell out of a lot of suspense movies. Johan is one of the greatest pychos of all time and ranks up with hannibal lector in scariness. Nobody miindfucks like johan!


----------



## Bender (Jun 22, 2009)

Crazymtf said:
			
		

> It's just i got so many better animes i know for sure that I haven't been able to watch yet like monster that I really don't wanna take the time to take a chance of liking 00 after i haven't enjoyed a gundam series for years.



WOW...............................

That made absolutely no sense whatsoever



			
				Crazymtf said:
			
		

> And Gotham knight did suck, so fucking boring.



Preference in movies coming from someone who only enjoys loud movies with terrible scripts solely for the action. If people like you or Michael Bay directed movies we'd rehashed footage of poorly mimicked scenes from movies like The Incredible Hulk ,Punisher: War zone and Wolverine: Origins.  The crowd would leave the movie theater and go home disgusted later murmuring to themselves "Holy shit I could have been doing something better than seeing that piece of shit. Why the hell did I go dammit!?" Either that or they'd puke their guts out like the people who saw Meet the Spartans. 



			
				Wuzzman said:
			
		

> I'm going to inject this food for thought. gundamn 00 is garbage.



Go away troll




Chee said:


> Most of the segments were god awful...actually, now that I think about it, I don't recall a single segment I like.



Not even the one where he deflects a bullet?  You disgust me 



> That one segment where Bruce Wayne looks like one of those bishi boys in a yaoi anime and his bat cowl looked like a fucking chicken beak was the worst out of them all.



I should hit you with my dick but I don't think you deserve it


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2009)

I agree that some of the scenes in Gotham Knight were cool. I like the one where they were fighting on the train, but really, like anime, its just cool looking. Nothing special about it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 22, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> WOW...............................
> 
> That made absolutely no sense whatsoever
> 
> ...


It did make sense, learn to read idiot. I'm saying I rather watch something I KNOW is worth my time first then something I "MAY" like. 

And Just cause i like transformers and Hulk doesn't mean I don't like other movies. You really are a fucking retard, stop spouting retarded statements, thanks. 

BTW you are not the cool guy who hates everything. You are the idiot who tries to be that guy. See the difference between you and everybody else who doesn't dislike this movie is that they aren't calling other's retarded for enjoying it, just you and that one idiot who posted then left. But keep studying Adonis and maybe one day You'll have actually statements to back you up instead of "You like loud movies so your opinion = void" till then you just a wannabe Adonis kid 

Bold - Listen to your own advice.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 22, 2009)

Chee said:


> All anime are garbage.



Nice flame baiting. Really its the year 2009 and people can't be bothered to read a subtitles? People really aren't getting smarter.



btw.
Yes Gotham Knight was garbage.


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ I could care less about subtitles, I rent foreign movies all the time that have them. I don't like anime because most of it is just stupid. OOOOOOH! I'M GONNA POWER UP! THAT'S ONE BIG BOOBED LADY! I JUST GOT BEATEN I HAVE TO TRAIN SOME MORE.

There are a couple of animes who stray away from that generic shit though, Death Note is an anime (well, more of the manga) I like.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow now people are saying it's garbage? I mean shit when it came out and i stated why it sucked in a nice 5 paragraphs i got a bunch of "Fuck you it's batman" bullshit. Now more people hate it, where the fuck were you all before?


----------



## Stalin (Jun 22, 2009)

Chee, the shit you're describing is generic shonen, try read seinen manga. ITs more intelligent and more complex than your typical shonen and shoujo. For example, any seinen done by osama tezaku explore human theme and are very intertaing. 

I recommend monster and 20th century boys, very intertaining manga.There's also berserk. 

Amybe,you'll also like graveyard of the fireflies. Roger ebert declares it to be one of the greatest war films of all time.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 22, 2009)

Chee said:


> ^^ I could care less about subtitles, I rent foreign movies all the time that have them. I don't like anime because most of it is just stupid. OOOOOOH! I'M GONNA POWER UP! THAT'S ONE BIG BOOBED LADY! I JUST GOT BEATEN I HAVE TO TRAIN SOME MORE.
> 
> There are a couple of animes who stray away from that generic shit though, Death Note is an anime (well, more of the manga) I like.



Try monster, berserk, GTO, Vagabond, battle royale, gunsmith cats, these are more or less different then let's say bleach or naruto.


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2009)

I really have no interest watching those. I read a little bit of Berserk and eh.

Hayao Miyazaki is amazing. Satoshi Kon is also pretty good.


----------



## Piekage (Jun 22, 2009)

Chee said:


> All anime are garbage.



That's not true at all.



> Shit, I'll be brutal and say that Transformers 2 is just as pathetic as SEED and Destiny.



That has me very worried.


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2009)

Its my opinion Piekage. Most anime are garbage. I used to be in an anime club, shit, shit and more shit. I just hung out there cause my friends liked it.

If I really have to resort to seinen manga (seriously, first thing I see in Berserk is a sex panel, jee) just to find a good story, then that's a problem.

I do, like I said before, like some anime. Hayao Miyazaki is my favorite director of animated features.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 22, 2009)

Chee said:


> I really have no interest watching those. I read a little bit of Berserk and eh.
> 
> Hayao Miyazaki is amazing. Satoshi Kon is also pretty good.



Owell, can't say I didn't try


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 22, 2009)

My general response to people spouting anime is garbage, is no longer the old "hey here is a list of anime/manga you're probably too stupid to read anyway". Not my job to educate the literary retarded, so in general my new response is "people aren't getting any smarter" and proceed to whistle away in self satisfaction.


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> My general response to people spouting anime is garbage, is no longer the old "hey here is a list of anime/manga you're probably too stupid to read anyway". Not my job to educate the literary retarded, so in general my new response is "people aren't getting any smarter" and proceed to whistle away in self satisfaction.





crazymtf said:


> Knew the babbling about how everyone is a retard or some stupid shit cause they like something different then you. Every time i see you post it reminds me of a 15 year old crying about how his opinion is the rule and no one is allowed to enjoy anything he doesn't like. How everyone is a retard if they like something different. Kid you gotta grow up already.
> 
> Yeah i do want a good fight, sorry the Japanese can't make good transformers shows, shit they can't even make good gundam anymore. Retarded, boring, trying to be political stories that no one really gives a fuck. How can you take robots fighting seriously? You can't. EVA tried and LOL at that story.
> 
> ...



Crazymtf explained having different opinions perfectly, so I decided to quote him.


----------



## Piekage (Jun 22, 2009)

Chee said:


> Its my opinion Piekage.


Oh. My apologizes then. 


Chee said:


> Most anime are garbage. I used to be in an anime club, shit, shit and more shit. I just hung out there cause my friends liked it.


I have to agree with you there. 


Chee said:


> If I really have to resort to seinen manga (seriously, first thing I see in Berserk is a sex panel, jee) just to find a good story, then that's a problem.


I disagree. Certain shows, books, and movies just appeal to certain people. Your not always going to find something good in front of you. I am of the opinion that if your truly intent on finding something exceptional, you'll have to good and hard for it. But that's just my opinion.


Chee said:


> I do, like I said before, like some anime. Hayao Miyazaki is my favorite director of animated features.



Miyazaki _is_ pretty freaking good.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 22, 2009)

There is a certain satisfaction that can be found when you meet someone you know no matter what your defiantly smarter then.


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2009)

Yup. You're Einstein Wuzzman.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 22, 2009)

>_>


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2009)

Vonocourt. Don't be hatin'. I have a toe thumb too.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 22, 2009)

Chee said:


> Vonocourt. Don't be hatin'. I have a toe thumb too.



I got me some long skinny ass fingers/nails.


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm jealous. My fingers are stubby. My pinky is extremely tiny.


----------



## Bender (Jun 22, 2009)

Chee said:


> Vonocourt. Don't be hatin'. I have a toe thumb too.



But do you have good legs 



> And Just cause i like transformers and Hulk doesn't mean I don't like other movies. You really are a fucking retard, stop spouting retarded statements, thanks.



I'm merely saying this because for 7 long years you Michael Bay's films have been nothing but garbage. I don't want anyone to be exposed to his filth.



> BTW you are not the cool guy who hates everything. You are the idiot who tries to be that guy. See the difference between you and everybody else who doesn't dislike this movie is that they aren't calling other's retarded for enjoying it, just you and that one idiot who posted then left.



DUDE....You cannot have an argument without calling people names. Check out the other pages in the theater forum and Anime channel part of the forums. I'm simply trying to offer some friendly advice however, simply because I'm not being friendly doesn't mean I am friendly. Oh, and I don't think of myself as a "cool guy" that's what's you said.



> But keep studying Adonis and maybe one day You'll have actually statements to back you up instead of "You like loud movies so your opinion = void" till then you just a wannabe Adonis kid



I am NOT Adonis


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 22, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> But do you have good legs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can have a argument without calling people retard, it's just you. 

And with the Micheal Bay thing, I really don't care that he's making it. See that's what you seem to be caught on. I didn't even know he made bad boys or the rock. And upon finding out it didn't change my views on either of them. I like transformers, i like seeing them beat the shit out of each other, i could care less who directs it as long as I get to see that. 

And i know your not Adonis. You try to be though but fail at it most of the time.


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 22, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Energon had shitty c.g.i. In fact energon is considered the worst transformers. Enrgon was just shit. The only time I have seen decent c.g.i done by the japanese was in Digimon X evolution.
> 
> It was really akward to see c.g.i mixed woth 2-d animation. At least Tranfprsmer live action had awesome c.g.i.
> 
> ...



Energon destroyed Starscream's character(I want my treachery) and Kicker was downright awful.


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2009)

I have debates and I don't call people names.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 23, 2009)

Chee said:


> Yup. You're Einstein Wuzzman.



True, but I'm not the one posting in the _naruto_ forums saying anime is suxors.


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> True, but I'm not the one posting in the _naruto_ forums saying anime is suxors.



Oh sorry. I totally don't have friends on here I chat to and there is obviously not a movie section.

I'll leave now.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 23, 2009)

I heard that Arcee is the combination of three robots.

If this is true then this movie will be seriously dissapointing.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 23, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> I hate ocmbinations of 2d and 3d because it looks akward.





Chee said:


> Same here, they just need to stick with one style of animation.



Studios have been using a combination of 2D and 3D animation for over 20 years now, it usually goes unnoticed though.



Chee said:


> ^^ I could care less about subtitles, I rent foreign movies all the time that have them. I don't like anime because most of it is just stupid. OOOOOOH! I'M GONNA POWER UP! THAT'S ONE BIG BOOBED LADY! I JUST GOT BEATEN I HAVE TO TRAIN SOME MORE.



All forms of entertainment mostly garbage. You can say music is usually just instruments playing notes in cliche patterns. Film is just a bunch of people pretending to be compelling, old camera tricks, and stories that have been told a million times before in a million different ways. Animation is after all just another medium used to tell stories. 


On Transformers 2:
I'm going in expecting it to be a continuation of the first film. Explosions, great CGI, wooden actors, Shia LeBouf covered in dirt and sweat for no reason, and at least one racial stereo-type in robot form.


----------



## Rampage (Jun 23, 2009)

i watched it in cinema, and though it was awesome


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Studios have been using a combination of 2D and 3D animation for over 20 years now, it usually goes unnoticed though.



Doesn't mean I like it.



mystictrunks said:


> All forms of entertainment mostly garbage. You can say music is usually just instruments playing notes in cliche patterns. Film is just a bunch of people pretending to be compelling, old camera tricks, and stories that have been told a million times before in a million different ways. Animation is after all just another medium used to tell stories.



Umm...what?

I'm not hating on it because of its medium, I'm hating on it because of the overall stories and characters are bland.


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 23, 2009)

Going to see this Saturday

Better be worth the 17 bucks


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 23, 2009)

Chee said:


> Doesn't mean I like it.


If you've likeany Disney or other major animation studio movie made since the late 80's you have liked 3D and 2D blends. 




> Umm...what?
> 
> I'm not hating on it because of its medium, I'm hating on it because of the overall stories and characters are bland.


Overall every form of entertainment is filled to the brim with cliches, horrible stories, and terrible characters.


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2009)

^^ I like Disney's movies back in the 80s and 90s. Doesn't mean I like the blend of 2D and 3D.



> Overall every form of entertainment is filled to the brim with cliches, horrible stories, and terrible characters.



Nope.



Moonshine said:


> Going to see this Saturday
> 
> Better be worth the 17 bucks



Where the heck are you going where tickets are 17 bucks?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 23, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> On Transformers 2:
> I'm going in expecting it to be a continuation of the first film. Explosions, great CGI, wooden actors, Shia LeBouf covered in dirt and sweat for no reason, and at least one racial stereo-type in robot form.



hah, at least one?


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 23, 2009)

Chee said:


> Where the heck are you going where tickets are 17 bucks?



Shoko/Godjima wants to see it in the IMAX theater so we are going there. Plus apparently there was a 4 dollar processing fee because she bought them online


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 23, 2009)

What I don't get is if BoG hates MB movies so much, why did he see Transformers 2? :S

I'll never get why people like to torture themselves.


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Shoko/Godjima wants to see it in the IMAX theater so we are going there. Plus apparently there was a 4 dollar processing fee because she bought them online



Ah, okay. Usually IMAX tickets are only like $12...


----------



## Shade (Jun 23, 2009)

Chee said:


> Nope.



If you really believe that, your standards are pretty low. Most of the movies released every year aren't very good; IIRC, there's about 500 movies released every year and only 10 or so are any good, not a great fraction. It's the same thing with anime and any other medium, like mystictrunks has said. And the stats are even worse for music, especially mainstream. There's quality anime out there but the good to bad is almost int he same ratio as movies or music.


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 23, 2009)

I wonder why its $17 then. They probably think its a big movie to make money off of it

Plus it is located at the Zoo.

Well all in all I hope it's worth it. I know the acting won't be the best. But I am hoping for good action


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2009)

It's probably like you said, $4 bucks for the online fee. Kind of a rip off.

I'm gonna see this on the regular screen, my expectations for this movie aren't high enough to pay extra.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 23, 2009)

Chee said:


> Ah, okay. Usually IMAX tickets are only like $12...



Lucky you, cheapest is 14.95 here.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 23, 2009)

Too lazy to read all posts since my last one. Either way I'll be going to see it on Wednesday (Opening day in Canada).


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 23, 2009)

Chee said:


> It's probably like you said, $4 bucks for the online fee. Kind of a rip off.
> 
> I'm gonna see this on the regular screen, my expectations for this movie aren't high enough to pay extra.


Rip off indeed

Yeah mine aren't that great either but my friend wants to see it. 

the only i expect are lots of fights/explosions. I also kinda liked the soundtrack/and score for the first one, so i hope soundtrack for this one is good as well


----------



## Distance (Jun 23, 2009)

The movie is not a failure, that's all I'm going to say.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 23, 2009)

Chee said:


> ^^ I like Disney's movies back in the 80s and 90s. Doesn't mean I like the blend of 2D and 3D.


The thing is you probably didn't notice the blends outside of a few scenes as 2D animation has tried to appear to have 3-dimensional depth for ages and stuidios try to make 3D animation in 2D films feel as organic as possible.



> Nope.


There are certain genres of film where nearly every title is just a ball of cliches and rehashed plotlines. This applies to all forms of entertainment from literature, to reality tv, to video games and beyond. And there's nothing wrong with it because that's how storytelling works. a bunch of people put their own spin on some story that's already been told and maybe someone will come up with something slightly original every few years.



Vonocourt said:


> hah, at least one?



These two are going to die after breakdancing and using slage from 15 years ago.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 23, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> There are certain genres of film where nearly every title is just a ball of cliches and rehashed plotlines. This applies to all forms of entertainment from literature, to reality tv, to video games and beyond. And there's nothing wrong with it because that's how storytelling works. a bunch of people put their own spin on some story that's already been told and maybe someone will come up with something slightly original every few years.


I bet you also believe their is nothing new under the sun.



> These two are going to die after breakdancing and using slage from 15 years ago.


LOL Jazz


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 23, 2009)

masterriku said:


> I bet you also believe their is nothing new under the sun.



Of course there is, new things are just really rare.


----------



## Bender (Jun 23, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> No you are wrong here. Calling each other names is childish, and i only resort to it when someone does it first. Obviously you haven't been to the gaming section but I've been in tons of arguments there without resorting to calling people retarded for enjoying something I don't.



Just cuz you don't doesn't mean other people won't. People will call you or the subject retarded. There is no debate that is without calling you or the subject fucking stupid.





> NO what I mean by being like Adonis is hating everything popular, basically being an elites. Difference is he usually  backs his shit up 90% of the time and while i disagree with more then 80% of his opinion I will say atleast he backs it up on why this and that. You basically say "It's loud and it's for retards" what kind of shit is that? I didn't even read your review on it before because I'm sure I'll see a bunch of "Only retards can enjoy this."



Well maybe if you read dude; that was only a few pieces of my review. I said it's loud the script is a joke the pacing is worse than the music at a  4th graders recital and the director is an absolute moron. The overwhelming humorous situations of the movie swallows any serious dialogue that occurs. A movie that lobotomizes you and requires you to bring Advil so that loudness of the film doesn't make you go deaf and rely on destroying things cannot be called a good movie. Not to mention the director is the anti-Christ of the film industry.



Sephiroth said:


> What I don't get is if BoG hates MB movies so much, why did he see Transformers 2? :S
> 
> I'll never get why people like to torture themselves.



Actually, I saw hangover and snuck into the movie.  it's nauseating reliance on sound barbaric, destruction and overuse of humor drove me away and back to my movie.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 23, 2009)

Chee said:


> It's probably like you said, $4 bucks for the online fee. Kind of a rip off.
> 
> I'm gonna see this on the regular screen, my expectations for this movie aren't high enough to pay extra.



Seeing as how this movie is a pure spectacle, I see no reason why to pass up the IMAX version. Especially knowing that there were scenes shot with IMAX cameras, unlike every other hollywood movie that gets a IMAX release besides TDK.


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2009)

^^ I saw TDK in IMAX, I saw no big difference. I'll skip on Transformers.



Moonshine said:


> Rip off indeed
> 
> Yeah mine aren't that great either but my friend wants to see it.
> 
> the only i expect are lots of fights/explosions. I also kinda liked the soundtrack/and score for the first one, so i hope soundtrack for this one is good as well



Plus the IMAX I go to isn't even the real film IMAX. Its that digital crap.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 23, 2009)

Chee said:


> ^^ I saw TDK in IMAX, I saw no big difference. I'll skip on Transformers....
> 
> Plus the IMAX I go to *isn't even the real film IMAX.* Its that digital crap.


That's why.

Unless you're blind too. 'Cause you're telling me you didn't notice the complete change in aspect ratios.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 23, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Actually, I saw hangover and snuck into the movie.  it's nauseating reliance on sound barbaric, destruction and overuse of humor drove me away and back to my movie.


So you didn't even see the movie in it's entirety?

-.-

**


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2009)

Huh? No, you know how IMAX at museums and such are like huge 70 foot buildings? The IMAX I go to isn't a huge building, its just a regular theatre made bigger so they can make the screen just a wee bit larger.

It's not the real IMAX screen, I think those are supposed to be around 70 feet while the one I went to is roughly 30+.


----------



## Bender (Jun 23, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> So you didn't even see the movie in it's entirety?
> 
> -.-
> 
> **



Of course I did there was some time before my movie started so I decided to go take a peek at it. 

I left the movie very angry semi-deaf and disappointed.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 23, 2009)

Chee said:


> Huh? No, you know how IMAX at museums and such are like huge 70 foot buildings? The IMAX I go to isn't a huge building, its just a regular theatre made bigger so they can make the screen just a wee bit larger.
> 
> It's not the real IMAX screen, I think those are supposed to be around 70 feet while the one I went to is roughly 30+.



Well then you can't really say you saw TDK in IMAX and that you saw no difference 

But I know what you're talking about, those theaters suck.

Lucky the one by me is a real one.



Blaze of Glory said:


> Of course I did there was some time before my movie started so I decided to go take a peek at it.
> 
> I left the movie very angry semi-deaf and disappointed.



You went to the theater two and a half hours before your movie started?


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Well then you can't really say you saw TDK in IMAX and that you saw no difference
> 
> But I know what you're talking about, those theaters suck.
> 
> ...




Ooooh, the one in Tempe is real. Might go travel an hour and a half to get there if I'm desperate enough.


----------



## Bender (Jun 23, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> You went to the theater two and a half hours before your movie started?



Uhhh yea.   I stuck around for a good majority of it but my ears and brain couldn't take it so then I went to go see the movie I paid to go see.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 23, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Uhhh yea.   I stuck around for a good majority of it but my ears and brain couldn't take it so then I went to go see the movie I paid to go see.



Right.

*cough*_bullshit_*cough*


----------



## Stalin (Jun 23, 2009)

> Studios have been using a combination of 2D and 3D animation for over 20 years now, it usually goes unnoticed though



Its probaly the ones that do it with conspious cg I'm thinking of.


----------



## Bender (Jun 23, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Right.
> 
> *cough*_bullshit_*cough*




.......

.........

Okay okay only for 30 minutes

That movie is disturbing goddammit and I couldn't take it!  

I didn't even have any fucking advil to take during the movie.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 23, 2009)

Watching it @ 12:01 tonight

Getting my dick sucked in the back row by my gf also.

Tonight is gonna rock :ho


----------



## Blood Raven (Jun 23, 2009)

Just came back from the cinema. FREAKING AWESOME!


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 23, 2009)

Chee said:


> Plus the IMAX I go to isn't even the real film IMAX. Its that digital crap.



That sucks

Mine is the real deal, huge huge screens and 3D stuff.

Well I am glad people are saying it is awesome, it makes me looking forward to it


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 23, 2009)

5 Out of 5 Stars! Fucking Epic Movie!


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 23, 2009)

I'll see it sometime next week probably.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 23, 2009)

....

<.<

>.>


That was the most racist shit I've ever seen.


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Jun 24, 2009)

I thought it was not as good as the first one. And LOL did anyone else saw the Naruto picture on the wall?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 24, 2009)

Well just watched the first again. So now having that fresh in my mind and seeing this Thursday i can judge which I will like more.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> ....
> 
> <.<
> 
> ...



Explain please.  (Though I probably won't see your explanation until after I've seen the movie tommorrow)


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 24, 2009)

Heres a Transformer Revenge of the Fallen Music Video

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZKpByV5764[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2009)

^You gotta post the URL in youtube tags


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 24, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Heres a Transformer Revenge of the Fallen Music Video



The original song is too cool for Michael Bay.

This is more his style.

And by style...I MEAN SHIT!


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 24, 2009)

Damn , I really wanna see this movie now most likely Ill go see it this weekend.


----------



## sharpie (Jun 24, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Explain please.  (Though I probably won't see your explanation until after I've seen the movie tommorrow)




It wasn't that bad..  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Minor 'white boy' jokes.  The primarily white theater I went to seemed to enjoy it.  The two little autobots were your typical ghetto stereotype I guess.




The movie was okay, special effects were top notch.  It didn't let me down as far as summer blockbuster plots are concerned.  3.5/5 :ho


----------



## Cirus (Jun 24, 2009)

I think the movie was fairly good.  I like it alot, and I think that it is going to be a hit.  I give it a solid 4.5 out of 5. (The last fight could have been a little longer in my opinion.)


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 24, 2009)

awesome can't wait to check this one out :ho


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 24, 2009)

Just finished watching it at the theater. Awesome movie and in typical Michael Bay fashion, everything of course had to be bigger, grander and chock full of explosions and 360 camera shots.

Also,

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm serious, spoiler
*Spoiler*: __ 



almost got teary eyed when Optimus bit it


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 24, 2009)

The mixed reviews here makes me unsure on if i should watch it not


----------



## LayZ (Jun 24, 2009)

I personally liked the 1st one better.  But if you like explosions and Megan Fox's bouncing tits then you'll love it! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



They fucked Optimus up! 

But he came back. Just like a robot Jesus.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 24, 2009)

This movie was alright.  I almost fell asleep, even with all the shouting and gun blasts.  Did anyone else think the humor was completely lame?  The whole theatre was busting out loud, and I was just getting sleepy.  I give this movie a 6/10, it did it's job.


Best part of the movie was The Last Airbender trailer.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 24, 2009)

This

After attending a Midnight premiere with some thousand odd fanboys and girls, I watched Michael Bay's latest film and here's what I thought.


*Spoiler*: _You have been warned_ 




The movie's first act, I thought was weak, which was sad because I really fell in love with T1's first act. Here, it just comes off sort of forced (except fo the fight scene). 

I felt the action in particular was great. It had all of Bay's components: the shaky camera, the 360 camera and the explosions, which brought me around.

The humor ranged from clever (Shia talking) to dirty (Wheelie dryhumping Mikala) to humorus (Leo shocking himself) to stupid (I don't know who mudflap is, but I want him to shut up.)

The plot's servicable enough, and I"m sure it's riddled with holes. It kinda diminshes Optimus dying if he... you know... comes back at the end.





But overall, I had a good time. It was dumb, loud and stupid. But, I could spend worse ways on evenings.


----------



## Bushin (Jun 24, 2009)

I know I keep saying this but I really hope this movie lives up to the hype... But I have a good feeling that it won't disappoint. Looking forward to seeing it.:ho


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 24, 2009)

CGI : 10/10
Everything Else: -7/10

Total: 3/10

Not bashing on the Transformers franchise, just Michael Bay's directing.


----------



## Falco-san (Jun 24, 2009)

I loved this movie.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Optimus dying made me go: NOOOOO
Little bigfoot toy robot was funny.
Starscream was too pathetic, I know he's supposed to fail a bit but it was too much.
Megan Fox
Jetfire was hilarious and badass.
Devestator was kinda fail.
Jetfire+Optimus 




All in all it was a great action movie involving giant robots fucking eachoter up.
I would give it a 8/10


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 24, 2009)

Looks at what people have said (not viewing spoilers) the movie is exactly what I expect. Megan Fox being sexy, explosions explosions and more explosions.

I'll watch it later on tonight.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 24, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> The mixed reviews here makes me unsure on if i should watch it not


 i dn't see why you are thinking you should watch it or not?

if you don't, you can't have your own view on it. you'll just miss out. i didn't think it was great, but it was good. no matter what, it is more than decent enough to watch. i don't love or hate it though.

they balance out the not-so-great plot and lack of autobot personalties/characters with AMAZING special effects and ALOT of comedy and exciting visual fights.

ppl saying it's terrible are exagerating i think. the bad points i briefly mentined are probably all they are commenting on without stating the good points too.

anyway...watch it. 

rating: 3.5/5 maybe...

or just watch it for explosions and megan fox etc etc blah blah


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jun 24, 2009)

I thought it was worth seeing, not the best movie ever, but I did like it.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 24, 2009)

Chee            .

Even Carlyle, who would gladly give Michael Bay a rimjob, said fuck this movie. It's game over.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 24, 2009)

^Spill is the shit, love there reviews. Even if they don't like all the movies I do they make some of the funniest reviews I've seen.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 24, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Link removed
> 
> Even Carlyle, who would gladly give Michael Bay a rimjob, said fuck this movie. It's game over.



I just laughed my butt off in that review. It was hilarious and to the point!


----------



## LayZ (Jun 24, 2009)

Adonis said:


> DA link
> 
> Even Carlyle, who would gladly give Michael Bay a rimjob, said fuck this movie. It's game over.




This is great because its so TRUE.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 24, 2009)

The best part of my experience last night was the 9 trailer.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 24, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The best part of my experience last night was the 9 trailer.



The movie was that bad, huh.

Wait, didn't you see the Avatar Trailer?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh shit, it's official. This movie is giant piece of shit. Armond White likes it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 24, 2009)

URHGH. ARGH.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 24, 2009)

MICHAEL BAYs TRANSFORMERS PRIMER DIGEST PART 1

(READ BEFORE WATCHING TRANSFORMERS)

[01] TRANSFORMERS: DEFIANCE I



[02] TRANSFORMERS: DEFIANCE II



[03] TRANSFORMERS: DEFIANCE III



[04] TRANSFORMERS: DEFIANCE IV



(READ THE FOLLOWING BEFORE SEEING TRANSFORMERS II)

[01] TRANSFORMERS: THE REIGN OF STARSCREAM I



[02] TRANSFORMERS: THE REIGN OF STARSCREAM II



[03] TRANSFORMERS: THE REIGN OF STARSCREAM III



[04] TRANSFORMERS: THE REIGN OF STARSCREAM IV



[05] TRANSFORMERS: THE REIGN OF STARSCREAM V


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 24, 2009)

MICHAEL BAYs TRANSFORMERS PRIMER DIGEST PART 2

[06] TRANSFORMERS: ALLIANCE I



[07] TRANSFORMERS: ALLIANCE II



[08] TRANSFORMERS: ALLIANCE III



[09] TRANSFORMERS: ALLIANCE IV


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 24, 2009)

Shippingr4losers said:


> The movie was that bad, huh.
> 
> Wait, didn't you see the Avatar Trailer?



Well, I went into the movie pretty much expecting incredible CGI... and pretty much Meghan Fox's breasts being plastered in slow motion time and time again.

I nailed it, sadly.

I'm huge fan of CGI (as in, the technical aspects, because it fascinates me), so it wasn't a total loss; the movie's CGI, including the interaction with the real world foliage and such was probably the best I've ever seen.  It was truly badass. 

However, just about everything else made me either cringe or laugh innapropriately.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 24, 2009)

Uh oh, the arrow hates it:Link removed


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 24, 2009)

As a Big TransFormers Fan and a G1 Purest, the movie was alright.  Michael Bay just put too many robots in it to give them enough screen time.  Most of the new Autobots excluding the twins got 30-50 seconds of screen time.  The fight scenes were epic, better than the first movie that's for sure.  

Devestator seemed like a major waste though.  I expected immense fire power to bring him down.  

I assume the 1000 gallons of gasoline explosion was on the desert town everyone was using for cover for the final battle.  

I hope TransFormers 3 brings about better character developement and better screen time for most of the bots.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 24, 2009)

It seems alot of the humor was too over-the-top........


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2009)

So it was good?


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 24, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> It seems alot of the humor was too over-the-top........



Just insultingly juvenile.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2009)

So it was really good?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 24, 2009)

It was alright.  It's not too memorable like the 1986 movie or the first movie seeing these bots come to life, but the movie has great action, I can't complain about the action scenes.  However the screen time for most of the bots didn't help develop character for them.


----------



## Rika (Jun 24, 2009)

Despite quite a few negative reviews, I'll give it a shot myself anyway


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jun 24, 2009)

dragonbattousai said:


> It was alright.  It's not too memorable like the 1986 movie or the first movie seeing these bots come to life, but the movie has great action, I can't complain about the action scenes.  However the screen time for most of the bots didn't help develop character for them.



Agreed. I totally agree w/ you.


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 24, 2009)

The fights were better than the first movie but that's about it. There was not enough humor, and what was there wasn't as funny due to trying too hard (twins = boring, passport guy too). Devastator was good for a whole lot of nothing (did no damage, got his ass kicked by one of the aforementioned boring dudes). I thought this guy was like the ultimate whoopass machine in the original material.

They upped the Fox material a notch though 

I also felt the movie started to take itself a little too seriously for a while. That thing about meeting the Primes in his near-death state did not fit at all. So all in all I must say that I liked the first movie more. This one wasn't bad, but it wasn't as good as it promised to be. It had good Megan Fox and good explosions, but it wasn't as funny and it tried to be something it wasn't supposed to.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 24, 2009)

Twice as much action, 30 times cornier, and three times the offensive stereotypes.

Or so I've heard. Confirming tonight.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 24, 2009)

Actually, I heard that most of the movie is extensive exposition about the apparently dull storyline, not enough action.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2009)

So it's the best movie ever made? 

I find myself unable to trust anyone reviewing movies at all anymore. I like some movies people hate and hate others people love.

I'll wait for the DVD. Hell if I'm shelling out any more of my money to these overpriced theatre MONSTERS.


----------



## Gene (Jun 24, 2009)

Loved the movie as it gave me everything I expected: great action, humor, and Megan Fox fanservice.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The part where Sam went to "autobot heaven" felt a bit awkward. And I agree that most of the bots were underdeveloped. Actually towards the end of the movie some just faded away from the movie like the twins and the RC truck. Megatron was weak in this movie and what was worse is that Star Screen became his bitch. And while the fight between Optimus and the Fallen was good, I didn't really get the feeling of FINAL BOSS FIGHT as it was pretty short and Optimus was owning through the whole thing. But jesus, either Megatron became really rusty over 2 years or Optimus seriously upgraded beause the gap between them is incredibly wide now.

The plot is what I would expect from a Transformers movie and the jokes while I guess juvenile, hit the nail with me as I did laugh a lot throughout the movie.

Overall I probably liked it better than the first one but it's been a while since I saw it so I can't really remember it too well. Hell I couldn't even remember the butcher guy when he first came on screen. I was like, "Who the hell is this guy?"

I had a blast watching it at the midnight showing yesterday and left the theater satisfied.

My personal rating~ 4/5


----------



## excellence153 (Jun 24, 2009)

IGN's review basically hit the nail on the head.  Their thoughts basically matched my thoughts.  Ebert's slightly harsher review came pretty close, too.

Guilty pleasure, I suppose.  Star Trek still remains on top.  Hopefully Abrams won't think to himself, "The audience needs moar unnecessary Uhura service."

I'm so over Megan Fox, it's not even funny.


----------



## sparkykandy (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm feeling lazy, so I'll just copy and paste what I said on another message board:

Just got back from seeing it. Eh.....it was okay. Didn't particularly like the first movie, and this one didn't do anything for me either.

Some random thoughts:
-The major thing that bugs me is that they introduce all these new Transformers and the only ones that get any real screen time are the twins whom are comic relief at most.
-It's seems that Bumblebee wasn't as important or really do anything like he did in the last movie.
-What was the whole point of Sam's roommate?! He didn't do anything except be annoying, and they could have easily cut out his character without changing the story.
-Nice to know that plain to average females don't exist in college.
-The sex jokes were really unnecessary.

Mind's running a blank, so that's it for now. But there was more, like plenty of stuff in the movie just plain bugged me, but those are some of the main points.

Overall, eh, at least it was a way to waste time, though I won't be paying any more of my money to go see it in theaters again.

Oh, and as my friend said, there were too many humans/too much focus on the humans in this movie (as was in the last movie) and not enough focus on the giant robots. I paid money to see the Transformers, not to see a bunch of humans run around.


Though, I'll add one thing.  Nice to know that the only military in the world that counts is the U.S. military.   It's like the other countries in the world don't have a decent military/aren't important at all when it comes to the fate of the world.

Oh, and a bunch of squishy humans versus a bunch of giant robots with superior firepower?    Though, I'm kind of surprised that apparently NEST has absolutely no tanks and/or planes at all.  Thank god, the Autobots are on the human side or else Earth would be screwed.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 24, 2009)

God the movie was such complete and utter tripe, other than the CG it was all rubbish




And I love it. Will totally see it again


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 24, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Actually, I heard that most of the movie is extensive exposition about the apparently dull storyline, not enough action.



Martial! I can't wait to hear your input on it. What are your feelings on the director known as Bay?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah I noticed that about the constructicons to, I suppose they were just generic look-a-likes, or Bay just got lazy.

On another couldn't we have at least killed the twins, because the only Autobot to die, was Jetfire, while about twenty Decepticons died on the other side.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 24, 2009)

So no one looked at my post on the TRANSFORMER II REVENGE OF THE FALLEN READING ORDER


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 24, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> So no one looked at my post on the TRANSFORMER II REVENGE OF THE FALLEN READING ORDER



I skipped over it because it was just a wall of images...spoiler tags would help man.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 24, 2009)

I need to reiterate, the move is complete and utter crap, it's not a good movie in any way other than eye candy. Honestly, you can't like it if you have a brain at all


But I seriously can't get over it, must watch it again


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 24, 2009)

::moved::

It was awesome, action-packed and hilarious!!! But there are some issues I'd like to address...


*Spoiler*: __ 



How were the Constructicons fighting the Autobots in one end of the desert yet in another part of the desert combined into Devastator?

If the Fallen has been in the picture this whole time, then what's so important about Megatron? How is he the leader of the Decepticons when the Fallen is the one that created and lead the Decepticons thousands of years ago? And for this same reason, how was Starscream the leader while Megatron was gone?

It's funny how in the first movie the Autobots were kinda weak, and now in this movie the Decepticons were kinda weak. Rampage hardly did shit to Bumblebee, and Optimus was too hardcore against Starscream, Grinder, and especially Megatron whom is Optimus' equal (unless he was still weak from his resurrection, I could buy that). 

The Fallen was kinda disappointing too. He had alot of hype, but he didn't put up much of a fight against Optimus, and it was Fallen AND Megatron vs. Optimus to boot. 

I think the movie would had been alot better without the Falle, the Dynasty of Primes, and the whole "Only a Prime can beat me" shtick (why can only a Prime beat you? Plot convenience). It was all ultimately useless and could had easily been thrown in. Let's say star destroyers were already standard Transformer equipment and Megatron had to build it on Earth (which is what the Constructicons would be for, building instead of uncovering), wanting the collect the Sun's energy for two reasons: it's much larger than your typical star, and he wants to wipe out the humans whom have proven to be powerful allies to the Autobots.

The 3 Arcees didn't combine into her bigger, singular form.

Devastator was taken out by a magic plot device, very anti-climatic.

The pace of the movie felt a little fast and slightly choppy, almost as if bits and pieces of it are missing. And since I read the book (I read a book?!) I feel like I know what those were. 
Like for example, when Leo barged in on Alice trying to capture Sam and was muttering something about Alice, in the book it shows him in another room watching t.v. beforehand and notices a new life-like Disneyland animatronic of Alice from Alice in Wonderland which looks _exactly_ like Alice.

And I have the same complaint for this movie that I had for the last; too little screen time for non-central Transformers. They almost felt like cameos, just showed up and disappeared. 
Now I understand that having the Transformers on screen is very costly, but if they cut out all that crap with the Dynasty of Primes and the Fallen, they could had focused a little more on the others.




I think that's it.



sparkykandy said:


> Though, I'll add one thing. Nice to know that the only military in the world that counts is the U.S. military.  It's like the other countries in the world don't have a decent military/aren't important at all when it comes to the fate of the world.



Well to be fair, N.E.S.T. looks to be a joint America/British operation. Also, in the beginning of the movie China was helping N.E.S.T. fight Demolisher and it looks like the Jordanians helped N.E.S.T. in the finale.



KingOfShippers said:


> Yeah I noticed that about the constructicons to, I suppose they were just generic look-a-likes, or Bay just got lazy.



Hard to say. Like Demolisher in the beginning, he was basically the Constructicon Scavenger but with a different name. Or Grinder whom was obviously Blackout with a different name.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 24, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Actually, I heard that most of the movie is extensive exposition about the apparently dull storyline, not enough action.



They briefly explored the history of the primes and the decepticons, which I found very interesting.  Then they went back to focusing on Sam. 

I didn't like the action either, the shaky camera didn't work for me.  It made a chaotic battle even harder to follow.  The fight in the forest was epic however.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 24, 2009)

Prime

"I DON'T NEED BACK-UP I CAN KICK ALL THREE OF THEIR ASSESS HERE AND NOW!!"


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 24, 2009)

Prime vs Megatron/Blackout/Starscream is without a doubt the most epic scene in the entire movie


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 24, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Prime
> 
> "I DON'T NEED BACK-UP I CAN KICK ALL THREE OF THEIR ASSESS HERE AND NOW!!"



and he was oddly being pretty successful about it too, up until Megatron stabbed him in the back.

What I find so weird about that scene is that Prime went from fighting somewhat evenly with him the first movie, to outright owning him in this movie.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 24, 2009)

Just got back from the movie, fucking awesome it was way better than the first so much more action and comedy in it. Can't wait for the third though that might be 3 years.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 24, 2009)

OOC thread
Got a 1 out of 10 from CHUD, but the worst part of the review is the little tidbit at the end.


> Note: I saw the film in IMAX. Only a few minutes of the film are shot in true IMAX, and those minutes are not complete sequences. Random shots will appear in IMAX, meaning that the aspect ratio for one shot will change. Take into account how quick your average Michael Bay shot is and you'll understand how bizarre this decision was. Another sign that nobody making the movie gave a shit.


FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUCCCCCKKKKK.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 24, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> and he was oddly being pretty successful about it too, up until Megatron stabbed him in the back.
> 
> What I find so weird about that scene is that Prime went from fighting somewhat evenly with him the first movie, to outright owning him in this movie.



Yeah. Although I don't think it wasn't mentioned, I would buy that he isn't yet at full strength since his resurrection. Or it could be simply that the parts they used to repair him aren't as good as his original parts.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 24, 2009)

Bwahahahahahaahahaha, I agree completely with the review


----------



## Adonis (Jun 24, 2009)

I know there was just a shit storm with BoG over this and that I ought to *see* the movie this gratuitous 'splosion porn myself before passing judgment, but from what I've heard, anyone who loved this movie may very well be retarded. Not "Ha ha, such bad taste" retarded, I mean literal "Riding a bus so short that had Rosa Parks been on it she'd have never become the Civil Rights icon we adore considering how indistinguishable and irrelevant a distinction like *front* and *back* would be" retarded.

I love action as much as the next guy. My complaint about the first movie was the lack of and incoherency of the action. That said, you honestly can't tell me this movie was 2.5 hours of nonstop, balls-on-the-wall action which would otherwise justify sitting through the entirety of it. 

If the last movie was indicative, this move was at the very least a full hour and forty-five minutes of: 
-insipid dialogue
-shit characterization
-godawful, lowest common denominator, frat boy humor 
-Shia the Beef shenanigans
-racial stereotypes (Mudflap and Skids make Jar Jar Binks look like Nelson Mandela)
-a nonexistent plot stretched for over two goddamn hours

You sat through drivel devoid of any merit and context just because it was bookended with explosions? You want to know what's wrong with Hollywood? You want to know why an entire channel can base its template on Flava Flav and thrive? It's the fact your inbred, cretinous, knuckle-dragging, sister-fucking, red-state, trailer park parents were allowed bane this Earth with their progeny.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 24, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Prime
> 
> "I DON'T NEED BACK-UP I CAN KICK ALL THREE OF THEIR ASSESS HERE AND NOW!!"



Another epic performance from Peter Cullen.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 24, 2009)

Adonis said:


> I know there was just a shit storm with BoG over this and that I ought to *see* the movie this gratuitous 'splosion porn myself before passing judgment, but from what I've heard, anyone who loved this movie may just be retarded.
> 
> I love action as much as the next guy. My complaint about the first movie was the lack of action and the incoherency of the action. That said, you honestly can't tell me this movie was 2.5 hours of nonstop, balls-on-the-wall action.
> 
> ...



You're completely right about the movie. I know I've argued with you about it plenty in the past about it going to suck/be win but you are right, I love RotF to death and must see it again but I agree with all the negative reviews


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 24, 2009)

I JUST REALIZED WHAT FRANCHISE MICHAEL BAY SHOULD DIRECT NEXT
HIDEO KOJIMAs METAL GEAR


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 24, 2009)

Adonis said:


> -racial stereotypes (Mudflap and Skids make Jar Jar Binks look like Nelson Mandela)
> .



Agreed, there is no reason that Mudflap and Skids should've survived this movie, they deserved to die from the start.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 24, 2009)

MAYVBE THEY ERECT TO THE DECEPTICOP SIDE AS THE GRIEF RESPONSE TEAM WHEN MEGATRON LOOPS THE NEMESIS TO SPIKE


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 24, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> MAYVBE THEY ERECT TO THE DECEPTICOP SIDE AS THE GRIEF RESPONSE TEAM WHEN MEGATRON LOOPS THE NEMESIS TO SPIKE



Turn off your caps lock man.

Also I don't understand what you mean.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 24, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Agreed, there is no reason that Mudflap and Skids should've survived this movie, they deserved to die from the start.


Fuck that those two were awesome.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 24, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Fuck that those two were awesome.



If by Awesome you mean horribly annoying, and racist then yes that is what they are.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 24, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Turn off your caps lock man.
> 
> Also I don't understand what you mean.



Okay KOS Because Jajas cousins are so stupid maybe they work for Megatron in Film 3


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 24, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Okay KOS Because Jajas cousins are so stupid maybe they work for Megatron in Film 3



They're annoying, not Evil and suicidal.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 24, 2009)

They're sorta suicidal ever swim strait into the mouth of a Great White and exit the Gills

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uo1g9rBJ_LA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 24, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I JUST REALIZED WHAT FRANCHISE MICHAEL BAY SHOULD DIRECT NEXT
> HIDEO KOJIMAs METAL GEAR



*FUCKING. NO.*


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 24, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *FUCKING. NO.*



AH COME ON IT COULDN'T END UP THAT BAY OF FILM I MEAN AFTER ALL IT IS
A MILITARY FILM SO HAVING BAYHAM IS A GOOD THING

SHIA LABOUF AS SOLID SNAKE WHAT YOU THINK


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 24, 2009)

Better Bay direct Metal Gear Solid than Uwe Boll!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 24, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Better Bay direct Metal Gear Solid than Uwe Boll!



That...actually is a pretty good point.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 24, 2009)

Wouldn't making MGS a movie be rather redundant?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 24, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Wouldn't making MGS a movie be rather redundant?



IT WOULD BE THE CLIFF NOTE EDITION FOR DUMMIES LIKE MOST CLIFF NOTE BOOKS ARE NOT THAT THATs a BAD THING but its NOT EXACTLY a
GOOD thing EITHER

I VOTE FOR BAY GEAR


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 24, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> IT WOULD BE THE CLIFF NOTE EDITION FOR DUMMIES LIKE MOST CLIFF NOTE BOOKS ARE NOT THAT THATs a BAD THING but its NOT EXACTLY a
> GOOD thing EITHER
> 
> I VOTE FOR BAY GEAR



Please man leave the caps lock off, all caps is an eyesore.

and as Martial said, Bay's better than Uwe getting his soiled hands on it and making it into a horrible monstrosity.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 24, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Please man leave the caps lock off, all caps is an eyesore.
> 
> and as Martial said, Bay's better than Uwe getting his soiled hands on it and making it into a horrible monstrosity.



My Bad I'm what you might call a caps junkie cant run with them can't run without them


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 24, 2009)

I wouldn't mind a Bay Gear. After all, he did well with the Bad Boys movies.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 24, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> AH COME ON IT COULDN'T END UP THAT BAY OF FILM I MEAN AFTER ALL IT IS
> A MILITARY FILM SO HAVING BAYHAM IS A GOOD THING
> 
> *SHIA LABOUF AS SOLID SNAKE WHAT YOU THINK*



*FUCKING. NO.*



> Better Bay direct Metal Gear Solid than Uwe Boll!



Boll isn't directing it. Kojima already shot that down. So no.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> AH COME ON IT COULDN'T END UP THAT BAY OF FILM I MEAN AFTER ALL IT IS
> A MILITARY FILM SO HAVING BAYHAM IS A GOOD THING
> 
> *SHIA LABOUF AS SOLID SNAKE WHAT YOU THINK*



It's been awhile since I've laughed at such a troll post


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm Happy You're Happy


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 24, 2009)

Tried buying another ticket for a friend to come tomorrow but every show is sold out till Friday at 9, damn


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 24, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Wouldn't making MGS a movie be rather redundant?



Dohohoho    !


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 24, 2009)

Good thing I have 6 spare tickets to use starting Friday


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 24, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *FUCKING. NO.*



Facetious

Look it up


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 24, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Good thing I have 6 spare tickets to use starting Friday



Your going to see it six times?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 24, 2009)

You Mean Fictitious


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 24, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Good thing I have 6 spare tickets to use starting Friday



Tickets or passes? Tickets i gotta ask why? Passes i understand, but my theater isn't taken those anyway


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 24, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Your going to see it six times?



Six Times the Adventure
Six Times the Action
Six Times The Fox
Six Times The Prime
Six Times The Bay

And so I'll Stock up on Coffee to make it through the day heh eh eh


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 24, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Six Times the Adventure
> Six Times the Action
> Six Times The Fox
> Six Times The Prime
> ...



I don't think i've ever seen a movie six times in a theatre, the closest I've ever come was with Pirates 3 which i saw like four.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 24, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Tickets or passes? Tickets i gotta ask why? Passes i understand, but my theater isn't taken those anyway



Well when advanced Ticketes went on sale 2 were for the Advanced Screening and the remaining 4 were for Friday , Saturday , Thursday, Saturday


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 24, 2009)

Ah cool. I've seen Transformers 1 twice so i may see this again with my other friend on Saturday or Sunday. I've only seen 3 movies in total twice in the theater. Transformers 1, Lord of the rings 2 *Second time was just as good*, and departed, awesome movie.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 24, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Fuck that those two were awesome.



Yeah, I got a kick out of them.



KingOfShippers said:


> If by Awesome you mean horribly annoying, and racist then yes that is what they are.



Come now, they were obviously a parody of today's children. We need to take action NOW! Stop Rap and MTV! lol.


----------



## Bender (Jun 24, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Better Bay direct Metal Gear Solid than Uwe Boll!



SHUT THE FUCK UP


No!

No! 

And fucking NO!

Also are you fucking blind? The Bad Boy film series sucked 2 hours of explosions loud sound effects horrific scripture. All of you who think Michael Bay's wannabe Jerry Bruckheimer gay-ass self is good shoot yourselves. If you want good action look at JB's movies at least he's able to ACTUALLY, properly construct a movie. Also Bad Boy? This movie is PATHETIC.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 24, 2009)

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO We Don't Want One NO NO NO NO NO NOT another Michael Bay film Yes Yes Yes Yes he still has his job Ohhhhh nonooooooo


----------



## Roy (Jun 24, 2009)

Ima go see the movie in a little while..hoprfully its good.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> I don't think i've ever seen a movie six times in a theatre, the closest I've ever come was with Pirates 3 which i saw like four.



I saw Se7en seven times, but that was done intentionally.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 24, 2009)

But Hey Maybe JJ Abrams could direct the 3rd Transformer film


----------



## FFLN (Jun 24, 2009)

I liked the movie.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It could've used more screentime for the other Autobots though, but Optimus kicking ass and tearing heads apart and off was pretty good too.

Soundwave looked slick being a satellite. It was definitely safer for him to be out there rather than in the thick of the action for this movie. The Autobots got major revenge for Jazz this time around.

Jetfire was pretty cool. I thought he was done for when that scorpion-bot tore through his chest area, but he somehow managed to pull himself away from the carpet bombing even in that state. I can definitely see these Ancient Transformers being a part of the story for a third installment though. Cue the even-more-ancient Dinobots? Maybe? If Decepticons go down as easily as they did during this movie, Grimlock would tear through hordes of them.

Anyway, those are some of my random thoughts about the movie.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 24, 2009)

Metal Gear by Bay?

I like it, lots of epic gunplay.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 24, 2009)

I have 3 things to say about this movie


1. The Autobots took a level in gangsta

" Come here you punk bitch decepticon"
" Ill take you all on"
" Imma fuck your face up"
" That hurt.
Yeah of course that hurt is is called an ass whoopin "
"Get that gun out my face fool" 

2. What the fuck happened to optimus between 1 & 2? He went from fodder to brock fucking sampson of the transformers.

3. Starscream became a punk little bitch


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 24, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> I have 3 things to say about this movie
> 
> 
> 1. The Autobots took a level in gangsta
> ...



1. They use "Fuck"? 

And the "That hurt. Yeah of course is hurt it's called a ass whoopin" sounds funny. 

2. Good. He's the fucking BOSS. 

3. When wasn't he? Lol


----------



## Adonis (Jun 25, 2009)

The fact you (G. Kane) just used the word "gangsta" in a non-ironic fashion just cemented all of my fears for the movie.

"OMG! AN AUTOBOT USED 'PUNK' AND 'ASS' AND 'BITCH' IN A SENTENCE! THEY TALK JUST LIKE ME! CURSING AND OBNOXIOUS, OUTDATED SLANG IS SO HARDCORE! I'M SO GLAD I'M BAY'S KEY DEMOGRAPHIC i.e. A TOTAL DOUCHE."


----------



## Adachi (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh shit, it's out.

So, someone summarize it for me please.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 25, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> But Hey Maybe JJ Abrams could direct the 3rd Transformer film



Not a chance. If Hollywood's been paying attention, then Abrams will already be stuck with another Star Trek film.

Besides, by the end of the day, Bay will make all the money he's spent on this, thus he'll most likely direct the 3rd film, whether we like it or not.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 25, 2009)

Adonis said:


> The fact you (G. Kane) just used the word "gangsta" in a non-ironic fashion just cemented all of my fears for the movie.
> 
> "OMG! AN AUTOBOT USED 'PUNK' AND 'ASS' AND 'BITCH' IN A SENTENCE! THEY TALK JUST LIKE ME! CURSING AND OBNOXIOUS, OUTDATED SLANG IS SO HARDCORE! I'M SO GLAD I'M BAY'S KEY DEMOGRAPHIC i.e. A TOTAL DOUCHE."


I was being non-ironic?
Oh shit im slippin



Adachi said:


> Oh shit, it's out.
> 
> So, someone summarize it for me please.



Ok it is like this


*Spoiler*: __ 




Soundwave jacks a sattilite
Sam goes to college
The all spark is in his head
Decepticons revive megatron
Decepicons fuck shit up
Us Goverment jerks it's self off
The fallen shows up
Fightin
SAM!!!!
Optimus dies
More fighting
More us government jerking
Shitty plot devices
Sam is Neo
Optimus is revived and goes all super sayian and owns everybody
end of movie


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 25, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> I was being non-ironic?
> Oh shit im slippin
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds great.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 25, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Oh shit, it's out.
> 
> So, someone summarize it for me please.



Robots fight, awful jokes, nonsensical plot exposition, more fighting, more bad jokes, more fighting...end?

At least from what've heard.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 25, 2009)

Pretty much


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jun 25, 2009)

There were a lot of things in the movie that annoyed me.  The whole thing got really, really clunky at times, and the way they shot Megan Fox lacked the brilliant, subtle sexiness there was in the first movie.  It was a lot more gratuitous, not that I'll ever complain about that, but it wasn't nearly as well-done.

And then, I realized I was enjoying this perhaps more than I've enjoyed any other movie in theaters.  I don't know precisely what it was, but something made the whole package FUCKING AWESOME.
Loved it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 25, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> *Robots fight*, awful jokes, nonsensical plot exposition, *more fighting*, more bad jokes, *more fighting*...end?
> 
> At least from what've heard.



These are the important parts. 


Robo-Pope said:


> And then, I realized I was enjoying this perhaps more than I've enjoyed any other movie in theaters.  I don't know precisely what it was, but something made the whole package FUCKING AWESOME.
> Loved it.


Sounds like someone really enjoyed it.

Dammit I wanted to see it today, but my brother wouldn't wake up.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 25, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Oh shit, it's out.
> 
> So, someone summarize it for me please.




*Spoiler*: _really quick summary_ 




BOOM! Megan Fox's booty. WHAM! Robots. More Megan Fox. EXPLOSION!!!! Robots again.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2009)

Going to to take a look at this Saturday. Should be good; I really enjoyed watching the first movie. I'm pretty sure that it's going to be better that other movies I've seen lately.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 25, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Ok it is like this
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Pretty much .

But, hell, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jun 25, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Sounds like someone really enjoyed it.


I'm so finding an excuse to go see it again, and my friends are so going to judge me for it.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jun 25, 2009)

This movie was fun.

I liked the Twins, brought some lulz

and Megan Fox.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 25, 2009)

Well saw it tonight....my thoughts:



*Spoiler*: __ 



- They fucked up Devastator big time, but that's to be expected.
- Megan Fox was so god damn hot in this film. 
- Alice was very damn hot as well, too bad she was a Decepticon lol.
- The Autobots hardly did much, it was mostly Optimus.
- I'm glad Optimus was a beast in this movie, that's how it should be.
- Twins were by far the most annoying shit in the movie.
- As expected tons of explosions with a Michael Bay film.
- I hate how they made Starscream such a little bitch in this movie.
- The 360 camera work during scenes was just retarded.
- They didn't improve on having a camera right up a Transformers ass as he changes form, figured they wouldn't.
- Overall entertaining movie, went there for explosions and Megan Fox and got that so I'm fine with it.

I'm probably missing a few things but I'm tired and it's too hot in this damn place to keep typing.


----------



## Starstalker (Jun 25, 2009)

The movie was amazing.
It had everything a Transformesrs movie should have.
Tons of robots, great story, good character development...a great movie.


----------



## KazeYama (Jun 25, 2009)

The story wasn't as good as the first one I was hoping for some Galvatron and Unicron stuff but maybe that is for the 3rd or 4th movie. Then again the absolutely mindblowing CGI and battle scenes more than make up for everyone bad about the movie. 

I thought Transformers 1 had the best CGI in the history of films until I saw Transformers 2. The only thing to complain about is that during the fights and during the transformations there is almost TOO much epicness going on that I felt overwhelmed trying to keep track of all the details and whether optimus was shoving his foot up a decepticons ass or if that was the decepticons head. 

Only goofy part was the cylon bot girl that didn't really make sense, in fact the whole plot was sort of goofy but it IS a transformers movie. It lived up to the hype and action of the first one and I can only hope that the trailer I saw for GI joe is as good throughout as transformers was. 
10/10 for this is a must see in theaters experience if you want to have your mind blown.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 25, 2009)

i heard the story's lame. is this movie that bad because i dont wanna go see another wolverine. the first movie i thought was okay and liked but i dont wanna go watch a movie like wolverine. By wolverine i mean liking it's predecessor more and thinking the movie was lame.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 25, 2009)

2 More hours and I'm off to see the movie. Can't wait


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 25, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> Only goofy part was the cylon bot girl that didn't really make sense,



In the book it's explained that "Alice" copied the life-like animatronic of Alice from Alice in Wonderland. The book goes into more detail on a number of things, actually.
Notice when Leo comes over and starts to say something about Alice before seeing what's going on? Well before that, in the book, he went to his friend's room and started watching t.v. where he sees that the animatronic looks hauntingly like "Alice" and goes to tell Sam.

Could also consider her a "Pretender," which was a type of Transformer from the original series. I wonder if that means Bludgeon will appear? He's pretty badass.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 25, 2009)

I saw it last night at my local drive in and here are my thoughts: its a great movie.

Megan Fox is once again honor's her namesake by being an absolute Fox. There were a decent set of human characters though i think Josh Dumel and Tyrese Gibson got jacked because it seems like they're not even in the moive that much. Optimus proves he pawns massive Decepticon butt. 

But for all the good epic goodness their were some points were i though some improvement could have been made. Devastator could have gotten a better fight, Starscream though funny was Megatron's bitch for most of the movie(he must be the uke), Soundwave could have actually fought someone instead of getting it on with a satellite, and other than Prime the Autobots could have done more. 

On a final note just some musings i had after watching the movie: 1. I think out of all the Transformers it almost seemed like Megatron had the most lines. 2. I find it funny that Tom Kenny aka Spongebob voiced at least two of the transformers, but then again he's is one of the more well known voice actors out  there( at least to Americans who dont watch a ton of anime), and lastly 3, you must be a major pussy if a transformer calls you one regardless if said transformer thinks its a gangsta.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 25, 2009)

So I got a question for all of you that 'did' see the movie.

What's your opinion on the twins? Because even though I enjoyed the movie, I honestly could not stand those two. I mean, Jazz was a pretty bad stereotype in T1, but nothing compared to Mudflap and Skidtz. I mean, not only are they offensive, but in my opinion they're not funny. All of their scenes could've been easily cut out to make the movie shorter which would've stopped all the critics from complaining.

So, what did you think of the twins?


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 25, 2009)

Shippingr4losers said:


> So I got a question for all of you that 'did' see the movie.
> 
> What's your opinion on the twins? Because even though I enjoyed the movie, I honestly could not stand those two. I mean, Jazz was a pretty bad stereotype in T1, but nothing compared to Mudflap and Skidtz. I mean, not only are they offensive, but in my opinion they're not funny. All of their scenes could've been easily cut out to make the movie shorter which would've stopped all the critics from complaining.
> 
> So, what did you think of the twins?



I actually liked them. Their sibling quarrels and bullying of Leo was pretty funny to me. They are just kinda kids by Transformer standards.

Now I didn't like Wheelie that much. He was like a 40's mob thug instead of the child-like Transformer some of us grew up with.


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 25, 2009)

Shippingr4losers said:


> So I got a question for all of you that 'did' see the movie.
> 
> What's your opinion on the twins? Because even though I enjoyed the movie, I honestly could not stand those two. I mean, Jazz was a pretty bad stereotype in T1, but nothing compared to Mudflap and Skidtz. I mean, not only are they offensive, but in my opinion they're not funny. All of their scenes could've been easily cut out to make the movie shorter which would've stopped all the critics from complaining.
> 
> So, what did you think of the twins?



Hated them. They had boring jokes, they sounded and acted like 10 year old retards, it was so obvious why they suddenly started fighting each other in that secret egyptian cave, and worst of all they won against Devastator (didn't defeat him, but did damage and took none as far as I remember).

But I have absolutely no idea why people are calling racial stereotype on them. I don't see it at all. What race are they supposed to be? Like I said, if they're stereotyping anything, it's 10 year old retards.



Dbgohan08 said:


> i heard the story's lame. is this movie that bad because i dont wanna go see another wolverine. the first movie i thought was okay and liked but i dont wanna go watch a movie like wolverine. By wolverine i mean liking it's predecessor more and thinking the movie was lame.



It was absolutely a good movie. Not as good as the first one, but still great. If you thought the first movie was "okay" then I suppose that means you won't like this one, but it also means there's something wrong with you.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 25, 2009)

Shippingr4losers said:


> So, what did you think of the twins?



They were entertaining, i thought it was funny because they thought they were gangsta. Plus they called Leo a pussy which IMO was one of the best parts of the movie.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jun 25, 2009)

What were the racial stereotypes?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 25, 2009)

Mudflaps and Skids

[SD&Taka]​_Dragonball​_Kai​_-​_012​_[396p][0E913212].​avi



			
				Yahoo Movies! said:
			
		

> LOS ANGELES - Harmless comic characters or racist robots?
> 
> The buzz over the summer blockbuster "Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen" only grew Wednesday as some said two jive-talking Chevy characters were racial caricatures.
> 
> ...



I don't buy it. I think they were racial caricatures.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 25, 2009)

I went in this movie loving Megan Fox, and yeah still do.

But OMG Isabel Lucas (Alice) was so damn hot in this movie, I'm gonna be obsessing over her for a while. pek


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm going to go in a few and watch this.


----------



## Buster (Jun 25, 2009)

Awesome movie, Starscream ftw.

Mudflap and Skids are racist robots ?


----------



## LayZ (Jun 25, 2009)

Shippingr4losers said:


> So, what did you think of the twins?


The reason why they're so bad its because its so obvious.  The gold-teeth, bad grammar, and wannabe gangsta attitude is the black stereotype for our generation.  The stereotypes don't make me angry because I'm used to American Pop Culture.  However, the most offensive thing is that they try to deny what they're doing.  Like black people aren't smart enough to realize your insulting them if you do it with robots. 

There are ways to make fun of the whole wannabe gangsta stereotype, The Boondocks do it very well.  Its just done *BADLY* in this movie.  If you liked the robots, don't worry, people aren't offended enough to start marching and boycotting this movie because of them. Just don't try to justify them, because its just insulting.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jun 25, 2009)

You can't exactly play on the whole "wanna-be gangster" stereotype without referring to African Americans. How long do stereotypes really last anyway?


----------



## Buster (Jun 25, 2009)

Minor spoiler.. read at own risk.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Atleast they didn't die unlike the previous OG Autobot


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 25, 2009)

As expected, a fun movie that i had a great time watching. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Forest fight scene was epic, bumblebee fight scene was raw and he kicked ass. Love when sam goes "Kill him" and Bumblebee puts on his mask guard. 




Theater loved it too it seems. Cheers every time Prime showed up. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Especially the part where he rips that one robots head in half in the forest. Cheers and "OHHHHs" everywhere




The twins were ok. Wannabe gangstas? Yeah sure but i still thought there "Pussy" line was LOL. 

Overall had a great time, fun watch.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 25, 2009)

agreed optimus prime and bumblebee kicked ass.


I'm black and I thought the twins were hilarious.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 25, 2009)

Was sitting next to a black couple and the guy pointed out that his nephews are like them at the part when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



He pushes the one and the other pushes back and he falls and he says "That hurt" and the other says "It's suppose to hurt, it's a ass whoopin" 


 

The characters acted like little kids, and most little kids are goofy so i didn't see A big problem with the characters. If someone found them offensive but not Jazz, who was a grown man doing the gangsta walk i find it weird.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 25, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Was sitting next to a black couple and the guy pointed out that his nephews are like them at the part when
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



yeah the seem to act the way you expect twin boys to act lol.


*Spoiler*: __ 



i wish the fallen was more "involved" the only time you got to see him in action was when Optimus  kicked his ass


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 25, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> yeah the seem to act the way you expect twin boys to act lol.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Owned a battle ship and picked up trucks. 




Hey atleast it's something  

Also was it not badass when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Prime gets punched slow mo by megatron then lands a few feet away and you see megatron, starscream, and i guess blackout coming towards him and he says "You won't stop at one. Come now, I'll take you all on!" 


 Lol little kid behind me tells his mom "He's gonna whoop his ass"


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 25, 2009)

Lol saw this at the 11:15 showing last night at Pleasure Island. It was a funny, and full of action. 

Though I was a ibt disappointed when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Megatron just ran away at the end like a little bitch


----------



## Bender (Jun 25, 2009)

After reading through all the replies it's just as I thought this movie is perfect...... for idiots that is. 



> The good news is that the sequel is better than the first. Michael Bay has learned that action film fans like to see action. He?s taken his head out of his keister and his camera out of the Transformers? tailpipes. Sometimes, you can even see all four limbs of an Autobot as it slugs a Decepticon. The blow makes a satisfying ?Kkrasggsh!? For a second, you?re having a good time. Treasure it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey Blaze, how 'bout putting a link to go along with the quote next time.


----------



## Bender (Jun 25, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Hey Blaze, how 'bout putting a link to go along with the quote next time.



Here ya go 

He was thrown by the two physically strongest characters in FMA and landed on a sharp spike that may or may not have been ordinary brick material in the first place.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 25, 2009)

Michael Bays Transformers

[00] Transformers: Defiance


*Spoiler*: __ 



- Many Millions of years ago on the planet Cybertron before the Great War...

- Starscream returns to Cybertron injured from battle in the Eshem, Nebula
after being spotted by patrols is met by Ratchet who repairs his comrade

- Starscream inquires about progress in The Science Division overseen by
Optimus when Ironhide walks onto the platform informing Ratchet & Starscream that their pressence is needed elsewhere

- Ironhide, Ratchet, and Starscream enter Megatrons quarters in the city
of Trypticon where Optimus informs the head of Cybertrons defense division
of the discovery they made

- Meanwhile in the Eshem, Nebula an Armada approaches the edge of Cybertronian territory. While at The Temple in Simfur where The All Spark is housed and guarded by airial patrols by seekers and guarded within by Bumblebee and Cliffjumper

- Cybetron just south of The Simfur Temple Excavation Site LT-34 will yeild a find they'll curse themselves for finding

- While onlookers have appeared to get a look at the finds several Cybertronians are darn near run into by Arcee looking for Optimus to inform his of a bigger find than thought

- Optimus, Jazz, Ratchet and Megatron stare down at what appears to be buried cities and are then guided to a 2nd area where the Sarcophages that THE FALLEN is sealed within. Prime & Megatron begin arguing the Scientific and Military importance of the discoveries when Cybertron is bombarded by missile strikes by the race Starscream encountered

- Before the invading race is eliminated Megatron is critically wounded he limps towards his quarters where the Sarcophagus had been placed and collapses before it. The symbol on the object is of the Decepticon faction logo

- EARTH thousands of years ago in Egypt before the 1st Dynasty humans are nearing completion of One of the Great Pyramids that under its facade hides a threat Earths people no not of. As a storm approaches workers flee into the interior of the Pyramid only to run under a visible Decepticon design

- Cybetron the present Megatron awakens from wounds that should have killed him only be saved by the dubious graces of The Fallen. The Fallen proceeds to offer promises of great power to Megatron and begins to show him a doctored version of the Truth.

- Meanwhile damage control under Optimus's leadership continues to remove debrie. Fearing that they don't have all the facts Optimus leaves Ratchet, Arcee, Warpath and others to return to their duties

- Megatron storms out of his quarters ordering Optimus to prepare for War against the race that attacked Cybertron. Mere moments later a gathering of thousands line up to hear Megatrons call to arms and by the time he stops talking he leaves the planet leading numbers that dwarf that of the hostiles

- Dreadwing, Starscream, Thundercracker, Ramjet, Blackout take out enemey fighters and disable the capital ships systems paving the way for the blood bath that ensues

- Afterwards Starscream asks Megatron what their next move should be his leader says that he is alligned with a powerful being whose sworn alliegence to him.
- Trypticon Megatron asks The Fallen as to how he can be of service and this is the answer he is given:

Epand your Military. Seize power. Cybertron will be yours to rule the rest is MINE!

- Elsewhere at The Burthov Launch site for disposing of debris Grindcore orders Strongarm to launch items into space where the trajectory is monitored by Cosmos

- At the Science Division Optimus and others are examining and translating the artifacts that were found Arcee calls Optimus to her station when she says that shes positively identified one symbol. Optimus asks which one Arcee replies that the symbol matches the one on the side of his head. Ratches says that this is proof that The Prime Dynasty is real and that you are the last of that house.

- The Fallen orders Megatron to bring The Prime to him and kill those that follow him. Megatron sends: Starscream, Prowl, Thundercracker, Ironhide, Bumblebee, Dreadwing, Brawl, Frenzy, Barricade, Smokescreen, and Crankcase to Bring Prime in unspoiled if possible but are free to kill the rest

- Megatrons forces strike killing 1 science officer and causing several who were loyal to Megatron to defect to Primes banner.

- In the city of Trypticon Megatron oversees the construction of THE NEMESIS after gazing at his ship Megatron returns to his quarters seeking guidance from his master. The reason for THE NEMESIS construction beyond galactic conquest is so Megatrons forces can travel to EARTH locate the Tomb of The Primes where The Matrix rests which THE FALLEN NEEDS TO re-enter the physical plane.

- The Fallen gives Megatron a history lesson:

Billions of years ago before Cybetron became completly technological through the power of The All Spark a race was created that race was the 1st Generation of TRANSFORMERS 

- The Primes who had the ability to travel between dimensions. At some point The Primes realized that The All Sparks power was not infinite and needed to be replenished but it could only be done by draining the energy from a sun.

- The All Spark created a 2nd Generation that could change their shaps
The Primes used them as scouts to suitable worlds whose Suns could be harvested one found The Primes would teleport their and construct HARVESTERS to drain the LIFEFORCE from the orbiting Sun these HARVESTERS could only be operated through the use of THE MATRIX.

- At some point one of the Primes decides that the power given to he and his brothers when The All Spark is re-powered should be his and his alone and from that point on he was THE Fallen

This marks the end of The Fallens lesson to Megatron

- Once Megatron leaves Cybertron Optimus capitolizes on the fact that Megatron left a skeleton defense unit behind to increase his ranks. And
when Megatron returns THE GREAT WAR began and the end result of that is the planet left in ruins. Half of Megatron & Primes forces remain on Cybertron as occupiers and to conduct sabotage. The reason The All Spark came to Earth is because of 2 things Earth is where the Harvestor and Matrix reside.




[01] Transformers I
[02] Transformers: The Reign of Starscream
[03] Transformers: Alliance
[04] Transformers II: Revenge of the Fallen


----------



## Starstalker (Jun 25, 2009)

Shippingr4losers said:


> So I got a question for all of you that 'did' see the movie.
> 
> What's your opinion on the twins? Because even though I enjoyed the movie, I honestly could not stand those two. I mean, Jazz was a pretty bad stereotype in T1, but nothing compared to Mudflap and Skidtz. I mean, not only are they offensive, but in my opinion they're not funny. All of their scenes could've been easily cut out to make the movie shorter which would've stopped all the critics from complaining.
> 
> So, what did you think of the twins?



Annoying. Very very annoying. Porbably the most useless autobots under Prime's comand.
I hate the those two.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 25, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Here ya go



Isn't avoiding plagiarism awesome.

Looking a bit more professional is also a plus.


----------



## excellence153 (Jun 25, 2009)

Genius review.

he did


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 25, 2009)

BEHOLD the Transformers

Year 1

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVXO1LoqxUs[/YOUTUBE]

Year 2

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vs07cfMuJNE[/YOUTUBE]

Year 3

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8779B6PegPc[/YOUTUBE]

Year 4

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2klGYUBeIu0[/YOUTUBE]

Year 5

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzRXwMwWzOk[/YOUTUBE]

Year 6

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPJunIOz4rQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MajorThor (Jun 25, 2009)

Fuckin loved this movie. End of Story.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 25, 2009)

The movie was the shit.

It's the most must-see summer movie.

Go watch it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 25, 2009)

For fans of the older shows can answer me this. Sideways and Sideswipe, are they at all related? One is good and one is bad, but similar names make me think related.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 25, 2009)

I liked this movie for what it was. I enjoyed the action. The actions shot did improve (although there were a few parts where Bay had his signature "chaotic" shots that take a bit away from the fight). Everything else was meh or bleh. Still feel like there was too much extra weight in terms of the focus on humans in general.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 25, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> For fans of the older shows can answer me this. Sideways and Sideswipe, are they at all related? One is good and one is bad, but similar names make me think related.



Sideswipe is Sunstreaker's 'twin brother'

Sideways isn't even a G1 transformer


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 25, 2009)

> Hollywood has a track record of using negative stereotypes of black characters for comic relief, said Todd Boyd, a professor of popular culture at the University of Southern California's School of Cinematic Arts, who has not seen the "Transformers" sequel.



Most of that entry is ridiculous, but his is laughable. They do the same with white people all the time, even in this movie. This very argument is thus racist.

Hell, they could had been white gangstas or Hispanic gangstas, you don't know, but everyone labels them a black stereotype... isn't that in itself racist? And the sad truth is, it's not really a stereotype. I can walk down Detroit and meet 50 black people that act and speak just like them. And yes, I can also meet several white and Hispanics that do along the way aswell.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 25, 2009)

Somewhere, thousands of filmmakers wondered why they even bothered to hone their craft when they could have followed the Bay "Explosions & Boobies" template toward success and pandered instead.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 25, 2009)

Simple because they are dreamers who fail to realize explosions appeal to everyone. While longwinded well thought out expositions appeal to very few people.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 25, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Somewhere, thousands of filmmakers wondered why they even bothered to hone their craft when they could have followed the Bay "Explosions & Boobies" template toward success and pandered instead.



It's not like other movies don't make tons of money. And most filmmakers don't have budgets like transformers so doubt we'll see many of these.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 25, 2009)

Bad film is bad. Only 1 or 2 good fights, and the rest of it is just nearly everyone cocking about and explosions.

Bay really failed hard. Glad he's not coming back to do a 3rd.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2009)

Bay wasn't in it for the art.  This is a summer, action, remake, sequel of a successful franchise during the golden age of big screen adaptations.  He just wanted to secure his millions.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 25, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Bay wasn't in it for the art.  This is a summer, action, remake, sequel of a successful franchise during the golden age of big screen adaptations.  He just wanted to secure his millions.



Yeah and at least most of the people in the theater I saw the movie seemed to enjoy it


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 25, 2009)

Great movie, a little to much action though. Definitely went mainly for Megan Fox. <3


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 25, 2009)

> Bay wasn't in it for the art. This is a summer, action, remake, sequel of a successful franchise during the golden age of big screen adaptations. He just wanted to secure his millions.


And that's the biggest problem of this film. 

With the Twins cocking about and stealing screen time from Ironhide, Ratchet and Sideswipe coming in second.


----------



## Bender (Jun 26, 2009)

I love how Bay so slyly tries to shake off harsh criticism by throwing around Megan Fox's goods and explosions all over the place. I can almost hear Bay behind the camera like a porn director who's captured a clone of Angelina Jolie: "Push that butt out, Megan, twitch it. Now turn, bend, show the rack. Now lick those lips, pout that pout. Hey, makeup, we need more lip gloss." He even brings in another hottie, Isabel Lucas, as Alice, another student who never cracks a book. I assume this is Bay U. Alice gives Sam tongue in ways you won't believe.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 26, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Somewhere, thousands of filmmakers wondered why they even bothered to hone their craft when they could have followed the Bay "Explosions & Boobies" template toward success and pandered instead.



If all those filmmakers care about is making money, rather than the love of the craft...Then they get no sympathy from me.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 26, 2009)

Something I'm wondering - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Did the twins live anyway? I mean we see them fight devastator then it cuts back to the main fight then back to devastator climbing the pyramids, they never really saw if they died in battle or not did they?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jun 26, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Great movie, a little to much action though. Definitely went mainly for Megan Fox. <3



Megan Fox is what made this movie great lol


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 26, 2009)

Saw it tonight.

Was exactly what I expected.

And I enjoyed the fuck out of it.


----------



## Zeroo (Jun 26, 2009)

just came back and it wasn't as bad as those critics made it out to be....most of them are probly 50+ in age who just couldn't take all that fast paced action...
but yeah this was probly the most action I've ever seen in a movie...to a point where it was just overkill but hey can't ever complain about too much action especially in a summer movie...

only gripe is they could've had better character development for some of the autobots like Ironhide (the twins don't count cuz they're filler)....oh well maybe next movie cuz this one was all Optimus Prime...(flashes of the epic forest scene come to mind..) ....

plot was ok...hopefully we can see more story less action (relatively speaking) in the next movie...
this movie is worth watching just for the action alone....who cares why or what they're fighting for? when you're watching two giant robots beating the life out of each other, do you really wanna know why they're doing it...you just wanna see them kick some ass and that's what this movie is all about...and boy does Optimus Prime kick some ass in this one...


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 26, 2009)

Zero x said:


> just came back and it wasn't as bad as those critics made it out to be....most of them are probly 50+ in age who just couldn't take all that fast paced action...



I'm 20 and I didn't like the movie.  The action was SHIT but there's a lot of it.  The action was sloppy and uninspired, overall it was just poorly done.  Just because there are explosions everywhere doesn't make it exciting.

The problem with this movie is the fact it did shoot for a story and character development.  They should've just rehashed some shitty script and spent the extra money on better action.  Michael Bay, go establish your credibility on your own time, don't fuck up potentially good movies.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 26, 2009)

I didn't see what was wrong with the fights. Unlike Batman and Transformers 1 it was less close up and flashes so i actually saw what the fuck the robots were doing. The fights were easy to follow and a blast to watch. Then again I always enjoy good CGI fights like this, hulk, and so on.


----------



## Adachi (Jun 26, 2009)

*MOTHERUFCKING.
AWESOME.
MOVIE.*


*Spoiler*: _well it has its flaws_ 



Honestly though, at the end I felt like I was watching Bleach with robots:
-Optimus (Ichigo) dying (from being impaled in the chest) and getting LOL RESURRECTED AND GAINING HAX POWERUP
-Sam same as Optimus
-Megan Fox, an unnecessary character, besides boobs jiggling and running in slow-motion (WELL GUESS WHO THAT IS IN BLEACH)
-One blow and you destroy the Sun Harvester - pointless drag to include the final battle

But overall, best parts were Optimus soloing 3 Decepticons in the forest, Bumblebee's solo at the end, and the NEST part at the beginning (Optimus free falling from the sky made me jizzed in my pants) 

Twins were humourous, and I like all the sexual innuendos


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 26, 2009)

Our movie messed up in the middle so I got to see this for free(got a refund) and managed to get two free movie passes.
This movie gets a 10/10 for that. Oh and Megan Fox slomo running=shwanggg


----------



## Creator (Jun 26, 2009)

Does anyone know when this movie is out on Blue Ray? I want to guy it. Tooo awesome just to see it once.


----------



## Adachi (Jun 26, 2009)

Creator said:


> Does anyone know when this movie is out on Blue Ray? I want to guy it. Tooo awesome just to see it once.


Have fun waiting for at least 6 months.

Goddamn, I miss Megan Fox already.


----------



## Buster (Jun 26, 2009)

^ Just go see it again man.

I was kind of lucky, there was something wrong with system and suddenly I paid 5 euro for ticket.

Sideswipe <3


----------



## Creator (Jun 26, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Have fun waiting for at least 6 months.



Dammits. 



Zachy said:


> ^ Just go see it again man.
> 
> I was kind of lucky, there was something wrong with system and suddenly I paid 5 euro for ticket.
> 
> Sideswipe <3



It costs me 5+ pounds. Thats expencive. 


But i must admit, this movie had alot more action. Sad that Bumblebee didnt get more action like the first one, and even sader his voice box wasnt fixed. What the hell? :S


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 26, 2009)

Creator said:


> Does anyone know when this movie is out on Blue Ray? I want to guy it. Tooo awesome just to see it once.



It'll never be out on Blue Ray.

*Blu-ray* on the other hand, probably October-December.

It just drives me crazy when people make that mistake.


----------



## Creator (Jun 26, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> It'll never be out on Blue Ray.
> 
> *Blu-ray* on the other hand, probably October-December.
> 
> It just drives me crazy when people make that mistake.



Nicely done.  Nicely done indeed.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 26, 2009)

Creator said:


> But i must admit, this movie had alot more action. Sad that Bumblebee didnt get more action like the first one, and even sader his voice box wasnt fixed. What the hell? :S



It was fixed at the end of the first movie. The voice actor just had too much dignity to come back for the second


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jun 26, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I didn't see what was wrong with the fights. Unlike Batman and Transformers 1 it was less close up and flashes so i actually saw what the fuck the robots were doing. The fights were easy to follow and a blast to watch. Then again I always enjoy good CGI fights like this, hulk, and so on.



I agree. 
But hey it's cool to make fun of Michael Bay and CGI.
That's what this generation of, apperantly, film guru's do.


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 26, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Somewhere, thousands of filmmakers wondered why they even bothered to hone their craft when they could have followed the Bay "Explosions & Boobies" template toward success and pandered instead.



Yup, and Eric Prydz's Call on me made all professional composers quit their job, since they didn't follow the "BPM & Boobies" template and now they hate themselves.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 26, 2009)

Zachy said:


> Sideswipe <3



He was very gar indeed


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 26, 2009)

Terrible movie, couldn't even enjoy it for the action. 

And I liked the first one.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 26, 2009)

Zero x said:


> just came back and* it wasn't as bad as those critics made it out to be....most of them are probly 50+ in age who just couldn't take all that fast paced action...*



It's not that they "can't take the action", it's that* they're out of touch with pop culture.* People go to see these kinds of films because they want to see shit get blown up and superb special effects, more or less. They get all elitist (like 90% of the other people who criticised the movie) because they have a massive chip on their shoulder that this type of film goes on to make $400m and their favourite indy film that 8 people saw didn't, basically.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 26, 2009)

Osiris said:


> They get all elitist (like 90% of the other people who criticised the movie) because they have a massive chip on their shoulder that this type of film goes on to make $400m and their favourite indy film that 8 people saw didn't, basically.



So if you don't like the movie, you're a elitist cock...got it.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 26, 2009)

Unless you're in the 10%  

I had my own problems with it but I still managed to enjoy it, I don't really see how others can't do the same.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 26, 2009)

Btw forgot to mention, ending sucked.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Optimus was too broken and Starscream once again ran away, this time with Megatron.


----------



## Ironhide (Jun 26, 2009)

Movie lacked Ironhide


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 26, 2009)

Ironhide said:


> Movie lacked Ironhide




I think he was in the final battle and he was in the beginning too.



The Drunken Monkey said:


> Btw forgot to mention, ending sucked.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



doesn't starscream  run away when things get tough in the cartoon also? you can't say it's out of character thats just the guy he is. also Optimus lost the fusion when the battle was over so i don't think we'll see it again.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 26, 2009)

If you watch porn. You can enjoy this movie for what it is, an action porno.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 26, 2009)

Creator said:


> Dammits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bumblebee fight scene >>> better then anything in the first. Ripping a robots face off is WIN.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah. Bumblebee wasnt a crippled useless piece of shit in this movie

and he was easily the 3rd or 4th best fighter in the movie


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 26, 2009)

Truly bumblebee kicked ass in this movie.

I was dissappointed with devastator though


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

It was meh. Better than the first movie because it has more action, guns and explosives.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 26, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> If you watch porn. You can enjoy this movie for what it is, an action porno.



Yes but even then there's good porn and bad porn.  Good porn turns you on, bad porn doesn't.  ROTF was was somewhere in the between for me.  When I watch porn I expect a erection, not a half limp dick.

@crazymtf
Not to say all the action was bad, but most of it was bad.  I love CGI action too, Iron man hands down one of my favorites, but ROTF's action was average.  Jumper had better action than this movie.  I got no problem with people liking this movie, I'm just stating my opinion.  I personally felt ripped off.


----------



## Bender (Jun 26, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I didn't see what was wrong with the fights. Unlike *Batman* and Transformers 1 it was less close up and flashes so i actually saw what the fuck the robots were doing.



Excuse me? 

Care to say that again?


----------



## Watchman (Jun 26, 2009)

The main problem with this movie wasn't plot or characterisation, I doubt anyone went in expecting a masterpiece in either of those two areas. It's that the thing everyone came to see - a good fight, ended up being 
*Spoiler*: __ 



A complete fucking Autobot rapestomp. I dare a single person to tell me they were satisfied by Optimus Prime vs. The Fallen.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 26, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> Care to say that again?



A common complaint of Batman Begins, and TDK to a much lesser extent, was that the fights were choppy and hard to follow.

I personally thought they were done that way for the sense of realism the movie tried to attain, because fights do tend to be quite messy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 26, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> A common complaint of Batman Begins, and TDK to a much lesser extent, was that the fights were choppy and hard to follow.
> 
> I personally thought they were done that way for the sense of realism the movie tried to attain, because fights do tend to be quite messy.



A fight can be messy and easy to see...........I personally think Nolan did it that way to cover up Bale's lack of fighting skills, as well as to disorient us during the quicker Batman attacks later in the movie(TDK got better with it though)


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 26, 2009)

Watchman said:


> The main problem with this movie wasn't plot or characterisation, I doubt anyone went in expecting a masterpiece in either of those two areas. It's that the thing everyone came to see - a good fight, ended up being
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah I agree. The Fallen was kinda hyped, being that supposedly only a "Prime" could defeat him. But with the ease that OP did it I would say that any bot could, probably with some trouble, but still doable. I mean even Megatron took OP's hits a lot better than The Fallen did.


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 26, 2009)

Proof the plot fails:

Decepticons use a piece of the allspark to revive Megatron.
Sam has another piece of the allspark.
Sam wants to revive Optimus Prime.
Sam uses the allspark to revive a random robot who uses a random teleportation power and gives them a silly clue that only really works in English despite the fact that they're in Egypt, and the clue helps them find magic dust that doesn't work until Sam also dies and revives himself and then he's able to use the dust to revive Optimus.


Protip for Transformers 3: don't try so hard to make the plot work. It won't.


----------



## Creator (Jun 26, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I agree. The Fallen was kinda hyped, being that supposedly only a "Prime" could defeat him. But with the ease that OP did it I would say that any bot could, probably with some trouble, but still doable. I mean even Megatron took OP's hits a lot better than The Fallen did.




*Spoiler*: __ 



You could argue that the Fallen was far too old, and far to weak to put up a fight against a young, freshly reborn Prime. I mean even with that, the sheer feet the Fallen showed was impressive. The whole levitation of rocks and all.

As for the Random Robot. He was funny. Heck, even have broken and almost dead, he managed to take out an enemy with little effort. 


I love the small toy car. Humping Magen Fox's leg.


----------



## Zeroo (Jun 26, 2009)

this movie had so many epic scenes, I can't even remember all of them....

*Spoiler*: __ 




-Devastator transformation
-Megatron standing on top of pyramid
-Devastator destroying pyramid
-Optimus prime upgrade transformation
-OP tearing face apart was just soo epic that it had the whole theater clapping when he did that..
-the whole forest scene itself...
-Bumblebee finally kicking some ass...
-and a hell lot more I can't quite remember...


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> Proof the plot fails:
> 
> Decepticons use a piece of the allspark to revive Megatron.
> Sam has another piece of the allspark.
> ...



Sam did'nt use it to revive that robot- he used it to wake him up (I think)- there was'nt anything wrong with him.

Optimus was far more gravely damaged than Megatron (who seemed to have just been shut off via overloading), so the idea that it might take more than the Allspark to revive him isn't that implausible. Plus, Sam did'nt know that the Allspark was used to revive Megatron. 

Though the Egypt thing is right. But who cares- I survived _The Mummy 2_, and that had plot holes the size of black holes.



Creator said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree. And I don't see what the problem with the old guy's teleportation thing is. Sure it's pure _Deus Ex Machina,_ but it did'nt do much beyond save them a very long and complicated plane/ boat ride. Did'nt actually swing anything in the good guy's favour. 
That it came out of nowhere does'nt matter, esp. since we won't see it again (probably) as it seems reserved for the older generations.


----------



## Bender (Jun 26, 2009)

You guys have to be real fucking stupid to  not see that this movie is not only laughing at not only you guys rather than you laughing at it but it's insulting your intelligence as well. Shit, Bay is using Megan Fox to throw around her titties and loud explosions to make you forget how terrible the movie's plot is . 



> I personally think Nolan did it that way to cover up Bale's lack of fighting skills, as well as to disorient us during the quicker Batman attacks later in the movie



I rather see blurry fight scenes than be subjected to a movie with over a billion plot holes like Michael Bay's movies. SHIT I'm also pissed off how Michael Bay can't show a single emotional scene or manage character development.


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 26, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> You guys have to be real fucking stupid to  not see that this movie is not only laughing at not only you guys rather than you laughing at it but it's insulting your intelligence as well. Shit, Bay is using Megan Fox to throw around her titties and loud explosions to make you forget how terrible the movie's plot is .


The only problem here is that he didn't throw around her titties enough. I remember how terrible the plot is. 

I don't feel my intelligence is insulted. I can enjoy a very tightly compressed piece of simple pleasures without being stupid. You're the stupid one if you can't enjoy this stuff. Not every movie needs to leave you thinking afterwards of what it was really about. I like that kind of movie, but I like this kind too. People who can't are cinema ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and need to learn that it's ok to like stuff without there being a deeper meaning to it.

People like you are the reason this movie's plot can be remembered. Enough complaining about the first movie made Bay feel obligated to put something more intelligent in this one, which was a bad move. This kind of movie isn't supposed to have a good plot. Its plot is supposed to be an excuse to get to the real stuff.



masamune1 said:


> Sam did'nt use it to revive that robot- he used it to wake him up (I think)- there was'nt anything wrong with him.
> 
> Optimus was far more gravely damaged than Megatron (who seemed to have just been shut off via overloading), so the idea that it might take more than the Allspark to revive him isn't that implausible. Plus, Sam did'nt know that the Allspark was used to revive Megatron.


Doesn't matter if Jetfire was dead or not. Sam had a piece of the allspark, and if the government guys had any form of intelligence they'd be able to piece together that maybe they used the allspark piece that they stole the day before. Ask anyone who's been in contact with the allspark if they happen to have another piece of it.

Megatron was definitely not less dead than Optimus. Megatron needed new legs for one thing.


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 26, 2009)

The movie screwed up when Optimus got his ass whooped and it was halarious. We all got two free movie passes and a refund but I couldn't stop laughing at the screw up. How deceptive.


----------



## Bender (Jun 26, 2009)

Grrblt said:
			
		

> I don't feel my intelligence is insulted. I can enjoy a very tightly compressed piece of simple pleasures without being stupid. You're the stupid one if you can't enjoy this stuff. Not every movie needs to leave you thinking afterwards of what it was really about. I like that kind of movie, but I like this kind too. People who can't are cinema ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and need to learn that it's ok to like stuff without there being a deeper meaning to it.



Right right so it's wrong of me to criticize the movie for it's awesome explosions and slo-mo walking and smokin’ hot babes and bucktoothed stereotypes and terrible comic relief and a neverending supply of cocaine, snortable right off a stripper’s ass, no charge. A world void of story, character development, and logic. A world where Linkin Park songs play all the time. A world where everything looks like a totally bitchin’ commercial for the National Guard. A world where the semi-literate D-student reigns supreme. The movie, all 150 goddamn minutes of it, is an audio-visual assault that mimics storytelling without understanding it. It’s a wad of chaos puked onto the big screen, an arbitrary collection of explosions and machismo posturing and frat boy assholery. It’s “8-Ball: The Movie.”

the film crams itself with the simplest pile of clichéd dialogue and tiresome exposition (repeated again and again, for the benefit of the slower viewers), which in turn exists to set up the action sequences, which arrive on screen like clockwork. Fans may celebrate that the fight scenes are bigger and louder than those in the last movie, but that’s hardly a plus considering Bay’s knack for visual clutter. These Transformers are barely comprehensible on their own, each looking not like robots but a garbage heap of various curved chunks of metal, some with faces, some not (to help you keep track: the bad guys’ faces all look like giant metal anuses); toss them into a fight scene under Bay’s direction, and it’s just a mess of spare parts flying by one’s line of sight.

Because, sweet baby Jesus and all the baby apostles, Revenge of the Fallen is just complete asshattery. In my darkest morbidity, I don't think I have ever imagined that a $200 million summer tent pole film could possibly be so awful. A wretched comedy about uninteresting human beings plays out, interrupted at frequent intervals by scenes of gigantic machines walloping the living crap out of one another for arbitrary reasons, while grossly busy visual effects that look far more like a cartoon than something meant to be integrated with live action footage scream across the screen with reckless, mind-numbing abandon. Meanwhile a needlessly complex and recklessly trite plot taps out, one scene after another, with the oozing slowness of the last drop of molasses creeping down the side of a jar. It is, unfathomably, a movie that is at once so chaotic that the only way to deal with it is to shrink back in the theater chair and let it roar out its guttering violence, and so boring that it almost begs you to fall asleep at the interminable passages of the two teenage protagonists making schmoopy faces at each other.

Bay didn't make a film about Transformers, he made one about Rock 'Em Sock 'Em Robots.

The fact that this movie made over $60 million on Tuesday night and Wednesday alone makes me weep for the future of the human race. This movie is supposed to be a goddamn sci-fi but Bay has to make every ten minutes of it a comedy.

I know you should relax when you go to the movies I'm not asking for a movie that leaves me thinking I want a movie that has me leaving feeling content. I did not feel the least bit content after seeing this movie.


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 26, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Right right so it's wrong of me to criticize the movie for it's awesome explosions and slo-mo walking and smokin’ hot babes


Yes.



> and bucktoothed stereotypes and terrible comic relief and a neverending supply of cocaine, snortable right off a stripper’s ass, no charge. A world void of story, character development, and logic. A world where Linkin Park songs play all the time. A world where everything looks like a totally bitchin’ commercial for the National Guard. A world where the semi-literate D-student reigns supreme. The movie, all 150 goddamn minutes of it, is an audio-visual assault that mimics storytelling without understanding it. It’s a wad of chaos puked onto the big screen, an arbitrary collection of explosions and machismo posturing and frat boy assholery. It’s “8-Ball: The Movie.”
> 
> the film crams itself with the simplest pile of clich?d dialogue and tiresome exposition (repeated again and again, for the benefit of the slower viewers), which in turn exists to set up the action sequences, which arrive on screen like clockwork. Fans may celebrate that the fight scenes are bigger and louder than those in the last movie, but that’s hardly a plus considering Bay’s knack for visual clutter. These Transformers are barely comprehensible on their own, each looking not like robots but a garbage heap of various curved chunks of metal, some with faces, some not (to help you keep track: the bad guys’ faces all look like giant metal anuses); toss them into a fight scene under Bay’s direction, and it’s just a mess of spare parts flying by one’s line of sight.
> 
> Because, sweet baby Jesus and all the baby apostles, Revenge of the Fallen is just complete asshattery. In my darkest morbidity, I don't think I have ever imagined that a $200 million summer tent pole film could possibly be so awful. A wretched comedy about uninteresting human beings plays out, interrupted at frequent intervals by scenes of gigantic machines walloping the living crap out of one another for arbitrary reasons, while grossly busy visual effects that look far more like a cartoon than something meant to be integrated with live action footage scream across the screen with reckless, mind-numbing abandon. Meanwhile a needlessly complex and recklessly trite plot taps out, one scene after another, with the oozing slowness of the last drop of molasses creeping down the side of a jar. It is, unfathomably, a movie that is at once so chaotic that the only way to deal with it is to shrink back in the theater chair and let it roar out its guttering violence, and so boring that it almost begs you to fall asleep at the interminable passages of the two teenage protagonists making schmoopy faces at each other.


tl;dr



> The fact that this movie made over $60 million on Tuesday night and Wednesday alone makes me weep for the future of the human race. This movie is supposed to be a goddamn sci-fi but Bay has to make every ten minutes of it a comedy.


I'm glad there's a lot of people with better taste than you.


----------



## Bender (Jun 26, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> Yes.



Please explain why. 




> People don't have taste as good you do.



*fixed


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jun 26, 2009)

It's Michael Friggin' Bay. Did people expect Forrest Gump with robots? It was about as long, though. It's a summer action blockbuster. 

The Transfomers' weren't going to be the lead of the movie, because frankly, the special effects team couldn't handle it. So they gotta put humans in it. And since they don't want to serious like that, then with the college humor.

I liked the movie for what it was.

Did I have issues with it regardless? Yup. Namely:

What was with the human Decepticon girl? Why was she never explained?

Why did so few of the minor Autobots get any dialogue? Arcee was those three motorcycles for half the movie. She was voiced by Grey DeLise, she could've had a real speaking roll. And I forget the guy who said "Damn I'm good"'s name in the beginning.

Though I did like Skids and Mudflap.

Who were all those nameless Decepticons?

Did Michael Bay watch Avatar? Cuz the mystical Prime resurrection thing was straight out of the series finale. Complete with a character voiced by Kevin Richardson.

What ever happened to Soundwave? He just kept on tentacle raping that sattelite?

And what about Anthony Anderson's characters and the Aussie lady? Compositied into that Mexican guy?


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> Doesn't matter if Jetfire was dead or not. Sam had a piece of the allspark, and if the government guys had any form of intelligence they'd be able to piece together that maybe they used the allspark piece that they stole the day before. Ask anyone who's been in contact with the allspark if they happen to have another piece of it.
> 
> Megatron was definitely not less dead than Optimus. Megatron needed new legs for one thing.



The government did'nt know Sam had a piece of the Allspark and did'nt have any particular reason to think he had one. If they found out he _did_ they would have incorrectly- but very reasonably- think he'd been hiding it from them. Illegally. It's practically a doomsday device after all.

Even Sam did'nt know he had a piece, and by the time the government found out Optimus was dead and got his body back they had the slightly more serious problem of Fascist alien robots holding the planet hostage. Sam was busy hiding from both of them.

Optimus had his heart impaled and chest torn apart. That's slightly more serious than Megatron's injuries.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jun 26, 2009)

The movie was awesome and the fights were epic


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 26, 2009)

The CGI was easily some of the best of all time. Everything else . . .


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 26, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> The government did'nt know Sam had a piece of the Allspark and did'nt have any particular reason to think he had one. If they found out he _did_ they would have incorrectly- but very reasonably- think he'd been hiding it from them. Illegally. It's practically a doomsday device after all.
> 
> Even Sam did'nt know he had a piece, and by the time the government found out Optimus was dead and got his body back they had the slightly more serious problem of Fascist alien robots holding the planet hostage. Sam was busy hiding from both of them.
> 
> Optimus had his heart impaled and chest torn apart. That's slightly more serious than Megatron's injuries.


But Megatron had a heart attack


mystictrunks said:


> The CGI was easily some of the best of all time. Everything else . . .


Pretty much.


----------



## excellence153 (Jun 26, 2009)

Eman5805 said:


> And what about Anthony Anderson's characters and the Aussie lady? Compositied into that Mexican guy?



Basically.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> But Megatron had a heart attack



Errr.....exactly?

Heart attacks are'nt as serious as hearts knife attacked.


----------



## Buster (Jun 26, 2009)

Ironhide said:


> Movie lacked Ironhide


It also lacked Sideswipe and Soundwave.

And wtf, JOLT he looked awesome but he didn't even has one goddamn freaking LINE 

Starscream is just awesome, I like him more in RotF. Kinda resembles his G1 counterpart.

But my favorite is still Sideswipe, after Jazz.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 26, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> The movie screwed up when Optimus got his ass whooped and it was halarious. We all got two free movie passes and a refund but I couldn't stop laughing at the screw up. How deceptive.



Aww, Optimus in the forest kicking ass was the best action part of the movie for me.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 26, 2009)

hmmm saw it today, was ok, your typical summer blockbuster!!! though i still think the first film was better!! the action scenes were just awesome, especially the prime and bumblebee solo's!!

but afew things, why didt they just use the allspark to revive prime, like how they revived the jet dude old man thingy............and how did the decept. plant that slutty one even thought sam got that funky shit in his dead literally the same day he left for collage?! lol

and why was that kinky robot humping megans leg  since when did transformers become attracted to humans?! :S

maybe im overthinking!!! plus, megatron is gay, he took prime from behind >_<
*had to say that, i saw the bruno trailer before the film!!!*


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 26, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> The CGI was easily some of the best of all time. Everything else . . .


No kidding.

Too bad most of it was wasted on Skids and Mudflap.


----------



## Din (Jun 26, 2009)

Loved it up to the "Damn I'm good" point. After that was ... meh. Too much bad comic relief.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 26, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> The CGI was easily some of the best of all time. Everything else . . .



Seconded though as Graham said, it was wasted too much on Mudflap and Skids.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 26, 2009)

I liked it. Sure, it has many problems, but I enjoyed it.

I suspect that multiple viewings will just make it get worse, but whatever. Review will be up later today.

The Avatar teaser looked awesome.


----------



## Ironhide (Jun 26, 2009)

How did Megatron come from uber badass in the first movie too a litlle bitch in the 2nd


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 26, 2009)

Ironhide said:


> How did Megatron come from uber badass in the first movie too a litlle bitch in the 2nd



That's what happens when your dead at the bottom of the sea for two years I guess.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 26, 2009)

Grrblt said:
			
		

> I can enjoy a very tightly compressed piece of simple pleasures without being stupid.



IT'S NOT TIGHTLY COMPRESSED AT ALL!

It's an hour and a half of pointless padding with an hour of action in between.

If Bay just had an hour of robot ass-kicking, I'd be on board. Even though all the robots look fucking alike and it's just a clusterfuck of gunmetal gray blobs dry-humping, all shot waaaay too close btw, I couldn't really argue against it. But to subject viewers to an hour and a half of insipid frat boy humor, painful dialogue, and just all-around boring filler is...ARGH!


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 26, 2009)

True. This movie could have been 1:35-:45. Bay was trying too hard with the comedy and what not. Just felt like a lot of clutter and I didn't really find it all too funny.


----------



## Adachi (Jun 26, 2009)

ITT: opinions


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 26, 2009)

Fine, I should say "agreed"


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 26, 2009)

Here's an opinion, if the Audi R8(Sideways), which is a far beautiful looking car than the butt fugly Corevette(Sideswipe), was an American car, it wouldn't have gotten owned so horribly.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 26, 2009)

Adachi said:


> ITT: opinions



Twilight's a better movie than The Dark Knight.

It's all just opinion, right? 

Of course it's opinion, you fucking knob, that doesn't mean everyone's opinion is equally valid. That's why people SUBSTANTIATE their opinions.


----------



## Bender (Jun 26, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> The CGI was easily some of the best of all time. Everything else . . .



Until Harry Potter and the Half-Blood prince comes out that is


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 26, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Until Harry Potter and the Half-Blood prince comes out that is


Even better: until Green Lantern comes out that is.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 26, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Here's an opinion, if the Audi R8(Sideways), which is a far beautiful looking car than the butt fugly Corevette(Sideswipe), was an American car, it wouldn't have gotten owned so horribly.



I know. What a fucked up thing to do in the name of the American car industry


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 26, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Twilight's a better movie than The Dark Knight.
> 
> It's all just opinion, right?
> 
> Of course it's opinion, you fucking knob, that doesn't mean everyone's opinion is equally valid. That's why people SUBSTANTIATE their opinions.



If someone says "I enjoyed watching Twilight more then dark knight" I don't really see anything wrong with that. There very different movies and made for different people. I'd say Dark Knight is a very well made film, no doubt. But sometimes I'm not in the mood to watch the dark type of movie it tries to do. 

So something can be better by fact or offer more. But when it comes down to being able to enjoy that something, I'd say anyone is allowed to enjoy what that is.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 26, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> If someone says "I enjoyed watching Twilight more then dark knight" I don't really see anything wrong with that. There very different movies and made for different people. I'd say Dark Knight is a very well made film, no doubt. But sometimes I'm not in the mood to watch the dark type of movie it tries to do.
> 
> So something can be better by fact or offer more. But when it comes down to being able to enjoy that something, I'd say anyone is allowed to enjoy what that is.



I understand that but people aren't just saying, "I enjoyed Transformers 2." They're saying, "I enjoyed Transformers 2 therefore it's a good movie."


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 26, 2009)

I think it's one of the summers guilty pleasures, like X-men origins.

I do think lots of it could've been cut out though, especially the shit with the Mom....


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 26, 2009)

You know with all the PITCH FORKS SHARPENED FOR Mr. Bay I must say I think there is a logic to his film style that only The Chosen One can reveal to us.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRUpyZvLrd0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 26, 2009)

Bleh, I dont get all the hate.

It's no worse than the first film, and I thought it was better because you could see the action. It also cut down the characters, although I really didn't see the point of that room mate.

Anyway, my review might not be up until tomorrow......


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 26, 2009)

Adonis said:


> IT'S NOT TIGHTLY COMPRESSED AT ALL!
> 
> It's an hour and a half of pointless padding with an hour of action in between.
> 
> If Bay just had an hour of robot ass-kicking, I'd be on board. Even though all the robots look fucking alike and it's just a clusterfuck of gunmetal gray blobs dry-humping, all shot waaaay too close btw, I couldn't really argue against it. But to subject viewers to an hour and a half of insipid frat boy humor, painful dialogue, and just all-around boring filler is...ARGH!


Anyone smell a phantom edit coming along?


----------



## Felix (Jun 26, 2009)

What the fuck did I just watch?

It involved Giant badass robots + tits + horrible dialog/plot


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 26, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Genius review.
> 
> 5



People need to read this fucking review.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 26, 2009)

*spoilers...just in case.  I'm sure i dont need them but whatever.*

I liked it though there were definitely parts I did not like. 

For instance, there was Sam's mom who was very annoying and unfunny. Leo who was pretty retarded/useless/and also not funny. The entire college scene to me was annoying actually. The dog humping the other dog may have been funny a decade ago but...not in 2009.

BUT, there were some things that made up for those annoyances. Jetfire, Simmons, Ironhide, and the railway rifle were all awesome. Not to mention Optimus and Bumblebee who managed to kill nearly all of the decepticons.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 26, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Anyone smell a phantom edit coming along?



Someone give me a copy of the movie with all the bullshit cut out and I'll give it a B.

And yes, I took your sig. Reparations, bitch.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 26, 2009)

This is what I want to see:

Transformers: 1042

Then, I can see viking warships turning into wooden robots that kill people.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm being serious when I say "Why so serious?"
You people need to take a chill pill. Did you really expect a complex plot? It's probably easier for me to say because I'm a teen who had friends with me, which this movie is perfect for. All I needed was some action with giant robots killing each other in slow motion with explosions on the side. Why? Because it's summer and it's supposed to be action packed and funny. I mean cmon people ITS TRANSFORMERS. You know, the cartoon robots that kids played with? Yeah, thats what I'm talking about. If your an adult I certainly understand that you absolutely NEED your complex plots that need to make sense. Besides.....I've seen worse movies in a theater *cough*pokemon*cough*


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 26, 2009)

I thought the trailer for 2012 looked badass, but then I saw it was a Roland Emmerich movie and I was all like, "shit".

Man, it's amazing where special effects have gone. Although that Chapel crumbling scene looked off.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 26, 2009)

FreddyFalcon said:


> I'm being serious when I say "Why so serious?"
> You people need to take a chill pill. Did you really expect a complex plot? It's probably easier for me to say because I'm a teen who had friends with me, which this movie is perfect for. All I needed was some action with giant robots killing each other in slow motion with explosions on the side. Why? Because it's summer and it's supposed to be action packed and funny. I mean cmon people ITS TRANSFORMERS. You know, the cartoon robots that kids played with? Yeah, thats what I'm talking about. If your an adult I certainly understand that you absolutely NEED your complex plots that need to make sense. Besides.....I've seen worse movies in a theater *cough*pokemon*cough*



My beef isn't intellectual.

It's not action-packed (too bloated with dead-end subplots and "comedy") and it's not funny.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jun 26, 2009)

Adonis said:


> My beef isn't intellectual.
> 
> It's not action-packed (too bloated with dead-end subplots and "comedy") and it's not funny.



Hmmmm. Thats interesting. Everyone in the theater sure enjoyed it. Don't get me wrong. I never intended to speak for anyone else. Cant say I can take you seriously eigther


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 26, 2009)

It's not all that action packed.

Explosions aren't action.

There was too much fluff I had to wait through to get to the 2-3 awesome fight scenes in the movie.  Honestly, if I wasn't as fascinated by CGI in general, I'd probably have liked it less.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 26, 2009)

Adonis said:


> I understand that but people aren't just saying, "I enjoyed Transformers 2." They're saying, "I enjoyed Transformers 2 therefore it's a good movie."



Well since i enjoy it I'd say it's a good movie, lol. It wasn't one of those "So bad it's good movies" I had a fun time watching it. But yeah can't really argue here since we think total opposite on this movie except maybe some of the comedy.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm literally desensitized to explosions at this point.

Watching an orange ball of fire flare out doesn't get a rise out of me and almost bores me, now. How many times can you watch something go "BOOM" and have it still resonate?


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 26, 2009)

I wonder what Jazz thinks about all this reviving business.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It's not all that action packed.
> 
> Explosions aren't action.
> 
> There was too much fluff I had to wait through to get to the 2-3 awesome fight scenes in the movie.  Honestly, *if I wasn't as fascinated by CGI in general, I'd probably have liked it less*.



Isn't that true for everyone?


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jun 26, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Well since i enjoy it I'd say it's a good movie, lol. It wasn't one of those "So bad it's good movies" I had a fun time watching it. But yeah can't really argue here since we think total opposite on this movie except maybe some of the comedy.



^That's basically my thoughts on it


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 26, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Isn't that true for everyone?



Well, not in the "JESUS CHRIST THAT'S SHINY" way, but in the technical aspects.  The amount of detail, and interlacing with the actual environment is _incredible.  _

For me, it's the small things that are interesting.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 26, 2009)

Adonis said:


> I'm literally desensitized to explosions at this point.
> 
> Watching an orange ball of fire flare out doesn't get a rise out of me and almost bores me, now. How many times can you watch something go "BOOM" and have it still resonate?



I don't get bored of it, lol, just the way I like it. I like seeing big robots break each other apart, slashing, shooting, punching, just entertaining.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 26, 2009)

Adonis said:


> And yes, I took your sig. Reparations, bitch.



But my family didn't come to america 'till the early 1900's...


----------



## Adonis (Jun 26, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Well, not in the "JESUS CHRIST THAT'S SHINY" way, but in the technical aspects.  The amount of detail, and interlacing with the actual environment is _incredible.  _
> 
> For me, it's the small things that are interesting.



While I agree, this is a case of AMAZING effects leading to poor design.

The Autobots and Decepticons are so bogged down with cogs and gears and tires and moving parts that the end result hardly resembles a robot: it's an indistinguishable clusterfuck. Beyond O. Prime and Bumblebee, who I'll point out are fucking PRIMARY colors, you can't tell any of it apart. 

The fact every other Transformer is silver doesn't help.



Vonocourt said:


> But my family didn't come to america 'till the early 1900's...



They came just in time for Jim Crow and did nothing. Attempt to appease me failed.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 27, 2009)

Adonis said:


> While I agree, this is a case of AMAZING effects leading to poor design.
> 
> The Autobots and Decepticons are so bogged down with cogs and gears and tires and moving parts that the end result hardly resembles a robot: it's an indistinguishable clusterfuck. Beyond O. Prime and Bumblebee, who I'll point out are fucking PRIMARY colors, you can't tell any of it apart.
> 
> The fact every other Transformer is silver doesn't help.



I'd have to concur.

Most of it unnecessary flash, given that a lot of it becomes useless articulation and whirligigs to the point where it's confusing.  Without the actual colors of the original show, it would be a Gears of War clusterfuck.

However, the actual technical aspects of the department (whoever it is) are fucking amazing.  Like, in the first movie where Brawler runs through that bus on the highway, that looked fucking _real.  _I was honestly flabbergasted when I saw it, because I couldn't tell if they'd used a real bus, or animated one.  _That's _what I'm talking about.  Design is poor, but the animators themselves are fantastic.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 27, 2009)

Adonis said:


> They came just in time for Jim Crow and did nothing. Attempt to appease me failed.


Fine...

Just put "Crappy trans done by Vonocourt."


Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Like, in the first movie where Brawler runs through that bus on the highway, that looked fucking _real.  _I was honestly flabbergasted when I saw it, because I couldn't tell if they'd used a real bus, or animated one.



They did blow up a real bus.


----------



## kumabear (Jun 27, 2009)

optimus.  

he ripped that fucker's face in half in the forest scene.

his face.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 27, 2009)

Just Got Home that Movie Was awesome

Not Perfect, but the Action was Epic [which is really all that matters] and it Felt more liek the Cartoon then the first one [that's a good and bad thing]

Cant Wait for the Third!!


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 27, 2009)

i'm just watiting for a movie with:

unicron
primus
galvatron
tidal wave
omega supreme (powerlix with optimus prime)
omega sentinel 
vector prime
ark or axalon (spaceship)
hot shot
demolisher
dinobots
mini-con powerlixing

they could fit it all in...i've got an idea atleast of how they could fit it all.

and i know the film was just pure action and fanservice, so it's not the best movie. but i still enjoyed what it had.

i know it's no star trek


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 27, 2009)

tari101190 said:


> i know it's no star trek



Which is ironic considering two of the three writers who made this were Orci and Kurtzman, the two who wrote Star Trek.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 27, 2009)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Which is ironic considering two of the three writers who made this were Orci and Kurtzman, the two who wrote Star Trek.


that's annoying.

how could you go from 'that', to 'this'? star trek seemed to have a little of everything so was great. whereas transformers only had action, fanservice and comedy. it's ok/good for what it was, but overall not great.

although i guess i could understand. star trek isn't suppsed to be an action packed movie initially so they have room to add alot of elements ppl like in a film. so you go on an emtional journey crying, laughing, awww-ing and ahhh-ing...

but transformers first and foremost is about transforming giant robots fighting. so they needed to make up most of the film with that. the rest was fanservice and comedy.

sorry if i can't articulate my thoughts more.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 27, 2009)

> i'm just watiting for a movie with:
> 
> unicron
> primus
> ...


That would only be possible if they make a Transformers film, not Sam Whitwicky and his alien robot friends from outside space.



> how could you go from 'that', to 'this'?


Michael Bay


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 27, 2009)

Pretty much. Still felt that the human aspect bogged the movie down.


----------



## Buster (Jun 27, 2009)

I feel sorry for Jolt 

And Sideswipe


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 27, 2009)

Zachy said:


> I feel sorry for Jolt
> 
> And Sideswipe



Sorry, I never saw G1. Which one was Jolt?


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 27, 2009)

The Blue guy who used the 'jolt' to somehow fuse Jetfire and Optimus together.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 27, 2009)

Ironside still had his moment of pwnage though


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 27, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Ironside still had his moment of pwnage though


Law I don't remember him having one, unless you're talking about that time he helped Optimus take down Demolishor by shooting it's wheels.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 27, 2009)

Alright. The review is up in my sig. Please don't rape me.


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2009)

Gonna go see this on July 4th.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 27, 2009)

Martial said:
			
		

> There is some stupid ass humor in these sequences, such as his Mother(White) getting high when accidentally eating a pot brownie(or was it weed?)


Pot is weed...


----------



## Taleran (Jun 27, 2009)

You know from the reviews I've read I can't tell what people are expecting from a Transformers movie

as far as I can tell nothing has changed from the 80's nothing but a really long toy commercial, not that it can't be entertaining but cmon, besides its not like any of the G1 episodes would hold up to the standard people are trying to apply to this movie


----------



## Shade (Jun 27, 2009)

That io9 review is GENIUS. Everyone read it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 27, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Pot is weed...



Oh. Well, I don't know about that kind of stuff!


----------



## Adachi (Jun 27, 2009)

IsoloKiro said:


> The Blue guy who used the 'jolt' to somehow fuse Jetfire and Optimus together.


I honestly thought Jolt's female when he tells Sam and Boobs to ride to Optimus.

Rachet and Ironhide needs more time to shine.

Sideswipe was fuckawesome.

Optimus' powerup at the end was my least favorite part.


----------



## Zeroo (Jun 28, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Alright. The review is up in my sig. Please don't rape me.



lol so you liked this movie but despised the first one? 
now I really gotta read your review...


----------



## Roy (Jun 28, 2009)

I enjoyed the movie.


----------



## Adachi (Jun 28, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Alright. The review is up in my sig. Please don't rape me.


Why are you asking for forgiveness? You like it, I like it, who gives a flying fuck about what other ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) think.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 28, 2009)

Roger Ebert


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 28, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Why are you asking for forgiveness? You like it, I like it, who gives a flying fuck about what other ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) think.



Lol, I was wondering the same thing, anyone who flame fans of the film is a douchebag.  I don't flame V for vendetta fans just because I hated it.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 28, 2009)

BUT Who who Fanz the Fans Flames of Glory


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 28, 2009)

IsoloKiro said:


> The Blue guy who used the 'jolt' to somehow fuse Jetfire and Optimus together.



That was Jolt? I thought it was one of the Arcee triplets.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 28, 2009)

It wasn't a 'film' it was an abomination, pretending to be a film. Utter garbage, I want my money back, actually, everyone should ask for their money back. And Michael Bay should be prohibited from directing movies for the next 5 years and only allowed back if he manages to win an award with a short film in a festival.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 28, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Law I don't remember him having one, unless you're talking about that time he helped Optimus take down Demolishor by shooting it's wheels.



He killed the mustang decepticon by shooting him 3 times and cutting him in half ( all while flipping over him)


----------



## Raviene (Jun 28, 2009)

meh...i really don't care what the movie experts review on this film but i thoroughly enjoyed it... 

i got my moneys worth and that's all that matters to me!!


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 28, 2009)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> It wasn't a 'film' it was an abomination, pretending to be a film. Utter garbage, I want my money back, actually, everyone should ask for their money back. And Michael Bay should be prohibited from directing movies for the next 5 years and *only allowed back if he manages to win an award with a short film in a festival*.



You do realize that you're asking for the impossible. Even if he had a limited budget, something's going to blow up. Why not save the good name of film festivals and let him run around in the summer where the rest of the crap roams around.

Which reminds me; is anyone planning to see G.I. Joe?

I ask this because it's also from Hasbro productions who helped in making Bay's Transformers.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 28, 2009)

Shippingr4losers said:


> You do realize that you're asking for the impossible. Even if he had a limited budget, something's going to blow up. Why not save the good name of film festivals and let him run around in the summer where the rest of the crap roams around.
> 
> Which reminds me; is anyone planning to see G.I. Joe?
> 
> I ask this because it's also from Hasbro productions who helped in making Bay's Transformers.



I know its going to be crap, and @ this point I am not sure whether I should see it or not(most likely I won't). GI joe is one of my childhood memories, and If I say I am not wondering how its going to be like, I'd be lying. But @ the same time, I am afraid that they'll shit on my childhood memories(like they did with the dragonball, fortunatelly I haven't seen the movie and I don't intend to).


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 28, 2009)

Saw the movie. Loved all the action.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 28, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Lol, I was wondering the same thing, anyone who flame fans of the film is a douchebag.  I don't flame V for vendetta fans just because I hated it.



This is correct. I don't flame people just for liking a movie, it makes you look like a ass.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 28, 2009)

G.I. Joe? When I first saw the trailer I was like wtf...Bioshock? (Cuz of the underwater city looking thing)

I may see it. I did hear that the movie received the lowest ratings for a prescreened movie and they fired ppl who had worked on the movie.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 28, 2009)

> SUNDAY AM: Here are the spectacular opening numbers from Paramount's Transformers 2: Revenge Of The Fallen... 3-day weekend total is $112M and 5-day overall is $201.2M. Thaose figures include a -15% Sunday estimate miroring the play on the first Transformers. Internationally, the robot sequel made $162M with a cume of $187M including the early debuts in Japan and the UK. So that makes for $387M worldwide, a nice haul for the 100%-owned Viacom title. (There have been some erroneous reports that Steven Spielberg has a piece of the new pic, but I'm told he has no personal financial interest in it. He received an executive producer credit and commensurate fee, but the movie falls under the original acquisition deal when Paramount acquired DreamWorks SKG.)



Thats Allot of Money


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 28, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Lol, I was wondering the same thing, anyone who flame fans of the film is a douchebag.  I don't flame V for vendetta fans just because I hated it.



I got flamed for giving Dragonball Evolution a 2/4......

Anyway, I really only say things like that as kind of a joke.

(And yes, I'll probably see GI Joe)


----------



## Glued (Jun 28, 2009)

Saw the movie, half hated it, half loved it.

I think they went over the top with innuendo, it didn't have that nostalgic feeling I had when I was a kid.

Optimus Prime became a badass anti-hero, which again destroys the feeling of nostalgia.

Mudflap and Skids were so stereotypically gangster, that you can't help, but laugh.

Devastator has an awesome new look.

The film could have focused more on the Transformers and less on some teenage kid with growth issues.

Optimus Prime kicked major ass.

The Fallen was hyped, but at the expense of Megatron. Megatron was pathetic in this movie

I loved how Optimus Prime got his mouth piece back after a power up. Finally they got rid of those insect jaws.

I was disappointed by the overtop fanservice and lack of focus on the transformers. However the action was great and there were parts where I was able to laugh.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 28, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> *Saw the movie, half hated it, half loved it.*
> 
> I think they went over the top with innuendo, it didn't have that nostalgic feeling I had when I was a kid.
> 
> ...



Bolded was exactly how i felt about it

Didnt compare to the first movie sadly, still OK overall though

No more, no less


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 28, 2009)

Needed Megatron to transform into Galvatron.


----------



## kumabear (Jun 28, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> He killed the mustang decepticon by shooting him 3 times and cutting him in half ( all while flipping over him)



that's Sideswipe.


----------



## Z (Jun 28, 2009)

Saw the movie today, and loved all the fight scenes/ explosions.
However this movie tried to be too funny so much that it became ridiculous. Those 2 wanna-be black transformers and Sam's mother were annoying as hell. 
The Fallen was hyped up but barely did anything in the story. And he was beat up with so much ease.
And oh how they screwed over Megatron. I mean losing to a tank? Seriously? And then we have him being the Fallen's bitch.

This movie was somewhat saved because of badass action and Optimus Prime. 
But I'm a generous guy so I give it 7/10.


----------



## Ico (Jun 28, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Needed Megatron to transform into Galvatron.



I really hope this happens next movie. Also I want to see Unicron.

Movie was great, if you go in not expecting a good story line.
Had great action and lots of explosions


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 28, 2009)

Ico said:


> I really hope this happens next movie. Also I want to see Unicron.



They couldn't Do Unicorn in any way hed be worth the Effort

Give me ThunderWing Instead


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Jun 28, 2009)

It has it flaws, but whatever.  The movie was fun.  If you didn't come out entertained at all, you really went to this movie for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Ico (Jun 28, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> They couldn't Do Unicorn in any way hed be worth the Effort
> 
> Give me ThunderWing Instead



Don't crush my dreams of a flawlessly executed live action rendition of the original animated movie! 

ThunderWing would be cool though


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 28, 2009)

Nostalgia critic calls it *"Adequately satisfying!"*


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 28, 2009)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> Saw the movie today, and loved all the fight scenes/ explosions.
> However this movie tried to be too funny so much that it became ridiculous. Those 2 wanna-be black transformers and Sam's mother were annoying as hell.
> The Fallen was hyped up but barely did anything in the story. And he was beat up with so much ease.
> And oh how they screwed over Megatron. I mean losing to a tank? Seriously? And then we have him being the Fallen's bitch.
> ...



Why are they two wannabe black transformers? Not all black people are like that. Mean to say wannabe gangsta? And yeah they were but they also acted like kids, and i know kids of all races who act like little idiots like them two.


----------



## Z (Jun 28, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Why are they two wannabe black transformers? Not all black people are like that.


My bad. 


> Mean to say wannabe gangsta? And yeah they were but they also acted like kids, and i know kids of all races who act like little idiots like them two.



Yeah but it just got down right annoying.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 28, 2009)

^ True.

What I will most likely due to dl the movie then cut out certain scenes I didn't like (Leo's introduction to his "team" and most of Sam's mom) so it should end up being even moreso awesome.


----------



## Glued (Jun 28, 2009)

You know what would have been awesome.

If Hotrod were in the movie and he became the next Prime that would defeat the Fallen.

"Awaken Rodimus Prime"

Sadly, apparently they only have time for Optimus Prime and Bumblebee.


----------



## Orga777 (Jun 28, 2009)

.....This movie sounds like it is shit compared to an average episode of G1 Transformers let alone a full length "movie." 

I am going to be avoiding this movie at all costs. I thought the first one was really flawed, but watchable (mostly...) But this shit sounds like basic plot structure was missing completely. 

If people like a film whose script seems to be written quickly in crayon by a 12year old fan-fic writer, its only redeeming quality being explosions, and it pretty much spitting on the source material (Megatron being The Fallen's subordinate? What the fuck?) and being directed by one of the all time worst directors in Hollowood, then be my guest. But I will call "Bad Taste."


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 29, 2009)

*No Bay for Transformers 3?!?*



			
				Yahoo! News UK said:
			
		

> The filmmaker helmed the original 2007 movie and returned this year with its sequel - Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen.
> 
> But Bay, who is known for his explosive action sequences, is sick of receiving negative reviews from critics who dislike his movie-making style and is determined to move away from the genre.
> 
> ...



Now I don't know about you, but that last line somehow made me spit out my lunch. I think it's a bit... bogus, but who knows. Maybe we will have a different director for Transformers 3.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 29, 2009)

x


> Despite saying he'd had enough of the Transformers world, it turns out that the part where he might just want a vacation between Transformers films is what he meant. Quoted on his site, through Cinema Blend, he had this to say about any quit rumours.
> 
> ["]Love press how they spin. Never said it - just wanted a vacation is more to the point.["]
> 
> So we can expect Michael Bay back for more oversized robots and explosions. After a vacation and perhaps a different kind of film.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 29, 2009)

Look I mean its not like the Transformers race has been wiped out or anything
YE-T. I mean The Nemesis has at least over a 100 thousand Cybertronians
that are in incubators + the Autobots and Decepticons still on Cybertron +
the ones scattered across the Universe. Soooooooo don't panek they still got a line up to be usssssed


----------



## Orga777 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Look I mean its not like the Transformers race has been wiped out or anything
> YE-T. I mean The Nemesis has at least over a 100 thousand Cybertronians
> that are in incubators + the Autobots and Decepticons still on Cybertron +
> the ones scattered across the Universe. Soooooooo don't panek they still got a line up to be usssssed



Yeah, but how many of the ones from the actual SERIES have been used and killed already? That is the problem. Especially when it comes to the ones fans actually care about.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 29, 2009)

Well if they use up characters from G1 they still have 3 G1 Tv Shows to cull
from

[01] Headmasters
[02] Masterforce
[03] Victory

BELIEVE YOU ME they aint drained the POOL YET


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 29, 2009)

Orga777 said:


> .....This movie sounds like it is shit compared to an average episode of G1 Transformers let alone a full length "movie."
> 
> I am going to be avoiding this movie at all costs. I thought the first one was really flawed, but watchable (mostly...) But this shit sounds like basic plot structure was missing completely.
> 
> *If people like a film whose script seems to be written quickly in crayon by a 12year old fan-fic writer*, its only redeeming quality being explosions, and it pretty much spitting on the source material (Megatron being The Fallen's subordinate? What the fuck?) and being directed by one of the all time worst directors in Hollowood, then be my guest. But I will call "Bad Taste."



Yeah cause the G1 episodes weren't this right? Lol please it was a kids show with corny/silly dialog and was basically a commercial for the toys. So don't try to make G1 to be this amazing deep story when it wasn't really much. Story wasn't much better then the one in this movie that's for sure.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 29, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Well if they use up characters from G1 they still have 3 G1 Tv Shows to cull
> from
> 
> [01] Headmasters
> ...



Do people actually care about those shows?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 29, 2009)

I do because I watch them


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 29, 2009)

i saw this movie, it was cool,  the action was better and clearer.  The final sequence in egypt pyramids stretched a bit long, just to have sam or whatever run some dust to dead optimus.

Some of the things didn't make sense either.  Also it has probably been touched upon but those 2 little characters were racist.  to me they were goofy and stupid and had distinct features that made them seem associated to rappers/urban lifestyle (eg tooth fronts).


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 29, 2009)

You mean representing how stupid gangsta's look? Because they do look stupid and talk stupid, just like gangstas.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 29, 2009)

ITS AN ASS WHOOPIN ITS SUPPOSED TA HURT STUPID...


----------



## Acidblood7 (Jun 29, 2009)

I liked the movie it was entertaining.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 29, 2009)

why was the R8 evil?? it was the hottest car there


----------



## Adachi (Jun 29, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> You know what would have been awesome.
> 
> If Hotrod were in the movie and he became the next Prime that would defeat the Fallen.
> 
> ...


Aren't Bumblebee and Hot Rod just different names for the same character?


----------



## Glued (Jun 29, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Aren't Bumblebee and Hot Rod just different names for the same character?



No, Hotrod became leader after Optimus died in the animated movie in G1. Hotrod took the matrix in his body and became Rodimus Prime.

Later in the series, Optimus is resurrected and Rodimus goes back to being Hotrod.

I strongly recommend you watch the animate movie.

[YOUTUBE]KMCN2eudD2E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ico (Jun 29, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> No, Hotrod became leader after Optimus died in the animated movie in G1. Hotrod took the matrix in his body and became Rodimus Prime.
> 
> Later in the series, Optimus is resurrected and Rodimus goes back to being Hotrod.
> 
> ...



Animated movie from '86 is the best thing ever.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 29, 2009)

I love how people are bashing Micheal Bay about a movie where explosions should be in it.

Anyway I loved Transformers:RotF


----------



## Ral (Jun 29, 2009)

*I loved the action and explosions IMHO.

Killer movie. *


----------



## Glued (Jun 29, 2009)

Ico said:


> Animated movie from '86 is the best thing ever.



Grimlock: Me Grimlock say execute them.

Grimlock: Tell Grimlock about petrorabbits

Grimlock: Me Grimlock say you full of cesium salami

Grimlock: Me Grimlock no kisser, Me Grimlock King


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 29, 2009)

i thought the movie was alright, but i preferred the first one. it had more heart so to speak. but if you want action action action this movie delivers. also, did the female decepticon reminded anyone of the movie Species when she transformed?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2009)

~L~ said:


> i thought the movie was alright, but i preferred the first one. it had more heart so to speak. but if you want action action action this movie delivers. also, did the female decepticon reminded anyone of the movie Species when she transformed?



reminded me of terminator.


----------



## Glued (Jun 29, 2009)

~L~ said:


> i thought the movie was alright, but i preferred the first one. it had more heart so to speak. but if you want action action action this movie delivers. also, did the female decepticon reminded anyone of the movie Species when she transformed?



Dude, that is exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 29, 2009)

I was meant to watch this movie last week but for some reasons I had to delay it for this week.
I went watch it earlier and just arrived.

This movie is just awesome.
I don't care much for the romance crap in this movie, I was more convicted of the action i wish to see, and this movie is one of the best.
Amazing effects, awesome jokes, they even put chickens flying around when the Bots clash was happening.

for me this gets a solid 10. I wanted to see something and I saw it with this movie and I even saw more then I wanted.

If you watched the first one, this one is so much better then the first one.
There is no comparison.

And god Optimus Prime kick ass the whole movie.

Watch it people.
Watch it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2009)

The action in the first one was better.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 29, 2009)

^Really? I thought the forest scene alone and Bumblebee's fight are better then anything from 1.


----------



## Epic Ino (Jun 29, 2009)

have u guys seen the movie yet


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 29, 2009)

As much as I liked they made Optimus Prime stronger in this movie (the way he should be). They made him too brutal, Optimus has always been merciful, but in this movie he was ripping other robot's faces off and punching holes through Decepticons chests without a moment of hesitation.

The movie was good for raw entertainment, but they fucked up a lot of things in this movie one big thing being *Devastator*.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 29, 2009)

Don't forget shooting other bots' heads off when they're pretty much down and out


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah that too.

Someone stole pissed Optimus off big time in this movie to say the least. :amazed


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 29, 2009)

Well the forest scene when he ripped that one robot in half made sense. He had to make sure none of em would get sam. Same with fallen too. But yeah shooting the one that was already out was kinda surprising but owell, he whooped ass.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 29, 2009)

Lol did Ravage remind anyone of the black panther like zoid that could run really fast?


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 29, 2009)

^Ah, the Lightning Saix.

Zoids was pretty awesome. Too bad it started to suck after New Century Zero. Fuzors failed so much.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 29, 2009)

Zero x said:


> lol yeah now that I think about it it does look like the Saber Fang/Tiger from the Zoids series....
> 
> 
> I say get Bay on the Zoids adaptation pronto..!



Now that I think back, the Zoids toys sucked.

Oh look, they have a engine that makes them hobble around...fuck that. I want to those bitches around without them breaking.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 29, 2009)

Just saw how much money this film made and the Exit polls showed 90% of film  goers loved it

I absolutely love it when the public gives a big ole FU to the so called film critics ^_^


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 29, 2009)

Just goes to show how easily satisfied film goers these days are.


----------



## Zeroo (Jun 29, 2009)

IsoloKiro said:


> Lol did Ravage remind anyone of the black panther like zoid that could run really fast?



lol yeah now that I think about it it does look like the Saber Fang/Tiger from the Zoids series....


I say get Bay on the Zoids adaptation pronto..!


----------



## Bender (Jun 29, 2009)

Zero x said:


> I say get Bay on the Zoids adaptation pronto..!



I say shut the fuck up before someone stabs you c


----------



## Bender (Jun 29, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Well the forest scene when he ripped that one robot in half made sense. He had to make sure none of em would get sam. Same with fallen too. But yeah shooting the one that was already out was kinda surprising but owell, he whooped ass.



Hey genius have you ever watched Transformers before? Optimus is no fucking murdering bad-ass.  He's a boyscout and his soldier Hotshot is the one who is straight-up crazy raging bad-ass. Get your facts straight kid.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 29, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Hey genius have you ever watched Transformers before? *Optimus is no fucking murdering bad-ass.  He's a boyscout* and his soldier Hotshot is the one who is straight-up crazy raging bad-ass. Get your facts straight kid.



Yeah Cause boy scouts Go GTA on their Enemies all the time, seriously have u seen the Original Animated movie?


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 29, 2009)

Zero x said:


> lol yeah now that I think about it it does look like the Saber Fang/Tiger from the Zoids series....
> 
> 
> I say get Bay on the Zoids adaptation pronto..!



Maybe that one too lol.

This was the one I was referring too:


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 29, 2009)

> have u seen the Original Animated movie?


Prime was about to finish off Megatron, if not for that fagget Hot Rod.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 29, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Prime was about to finish off Megatron, if not for that fagget Hot Rod.



Exactly Prime has always been willing to do what must be done, thats why hes a great character and leader, he makes the tough calls, he was the won who ordered Wheeljack to make the dinobots, then imprison them when they didn't work right, hes the one that Okd the brain washing of The Constructicons

Prime is a Real leader


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 29, 2009)

Zero x said:


> lol yeah now that I think about it it does look like the Saber Fang/Tiger from the Zoids series....
> 
> 
> I say get Bay on the Zoids adaptation pronto..!



Bay hinting at Transformers v. Zoids: The Movie

I've been thinking... I find it interesting that Bay decided to make the cheeta-like Transformer a Decepticon even though in the animated series (specifically Beast Wars) Cheetor was an Autobot. Not really complaining... kinda, but just saying.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 29, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Bay hinting at Transformers v. Zoids: The Movie
> 
> I've been thinking... I find it interesting that Bay decided to make the cheeta-like Transformer a Decepticon even though in the animated series (specifically Beast Wars) Cheetor was an Autobot. Not really complaining... kinda, but just saying.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkxLgjGT3Go[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 29, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Bay hinting at Transformers v. Zoids: The Movie
> 
> I've been thinking... I find it interesting that Bay decided to make the cheeta-like Transformer a Decepticon even though in the animated series (specifically Beast Wars) Cheetor was an Autobot. Not really complaining... kinda, but just saying.



Ravage (the Decepticon in question) was like that in the original series.

He's not a cheetah- he's more like a panther. Bay's not taking him from _Beast Wars_, though Ravage was in that as well and is, in fact, responsible for them.


----------



## Bender (Jun 29, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Exactly Prime has always been willing to do what must be done,



But he hasn't killed *anyone*

So thus the contradiction in true character


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 29, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> But he hasn't killed *anyone*
> 
> So thus the contradiction in true character



so ur not going to count him Running Down a bunch of Deceptions in the movie , Ordering the Dino Bots to Kill devastator , or him Planning to Execute Megaton


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 29, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkxLgjGT3Go[/YOUTUBE]





masamune1 said:


> Ravage (the Decepticon in question) was like that in the original series.
> 
> He's not a cheetah- he's more like a panther. Bay's not taking him from _Beast Wars_, though Ravage was in that as well and is, in fact, responsible for them.



Oops, memory


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 29, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> But he hasn't killed *anyone*
> 
> So thus the contradiction in true character



It's not a contradiction if he's been ready to kill and only did'nt because his enemies just did'nt die, or kept running off which is what Megatron did a lot.

Plus, it's the movie version so you should expect things be a little darker. The Decepticons did'nt kill/ barely killed anyone in the original series either but they cheerfully commited mass murder in this film. And in this on the occasions he killed he was outnumbered and if he lost people would die, horribly, so it's not surprising that he pulled out the stops.

This is war, after all, and he's been fighting it for centuries if not millenia- in the cartoons and comics, maybe millions of years. You really think he came to Earth without blood (or spark) on his hands?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 29, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> It's not a contradiction if he's been ready to kill and only did'nt because his enemies just did'nt die, or kept running off which is what Megatron did a lot.
> 
> Plus, it's the movie version so you should expect things be a little darker. The Decepticons did'nt kill/ barely killed anyone in the original series either but they cheerfully commited mass murder in this film. And in this on the occasions he killed he was outnumbered and if he lost people would die, horribly, so it's not surprising that he pulled out the stops.
> 
> This is war, after all, and he's been fighting it for centuries if not millenia- in the cartoons and comics, maybe millions of years. You really think he came to Earth without blood (or spark) on his hands?



^This [BTW is oil/Fluid the spark is like the soul]


----------



## Bender (Jun 29, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> so ur not going to count him Running Down a bunch of Deceptions in the movie , Ordering the Dino Bots to Kill devastator , or him Planning to Execute Megaton



I'm talking about the cartoon


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 29, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> But he hasn't killed *anyone*
> 
> So thus the contradiction in true character



Maybe because in the original series, almost every episode had to end with the status quo intact?


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 29, 2009)

i found the movie kinda racist


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 29, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I'm talking about the cartoon



So

Am

I


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 29, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> ^This [BTW is oil/Fluid the spark is like the soul]



The spark is the soul, but I don't think they have oil. They are robots after all, not vehicles. 

Electricity is probably more right, but "electricity on his hands" does'nt sound right. So I went with Spark.

*EDIT-* Actually, is it Energon? Would that be their blood?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 29, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Hey genius have you ever watched Transformers before? Optimus is no fucking murdering bad-ass.  He's a boyscout and his soldier Hotshot is the one who is straight-up crazy raging bad-ass. Get your facts straight kid.



No not really, i tried but G1 is to corny for me. It's just a cartoon that was good for it's time but that's it. Have much better stuff to watch. So no I don't really give a darn if prime was a boy scout in a kids cartoon. He owned bitches in the movie.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 29, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> The spark is the soul, but I don't think they have oil. They are robots after all, not vehicles.
> 
> Electricity is probably more right, but "electricity on his hands" does'nt sound right. So I went with Spark.
> 
> *EDIT-* Actually, is it Energon? Would that be their blood?


 Shit i didn't think of that, U right it would be energon



crazymtf said:


> No not really, i tried but G1 is to corny for me. It's just a cartoon that was good for it's time but that's it. Have much better stuff to watch. So no I don't really give a darn if prime was a boy scout in a kids cartoon. He owned bitches in the movie.



You should read the IDW transformers Comics,. its G1 but Completely serious and Bad ass


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 29, 2009)

Will try to then, sounds much more to my liking.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 29, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkxLgjGT3Go[/YOUTUBE]



It's interesting how Soundwave sounds like Dr Claw in the movie, but in the cartoon sometimes sounds like Claw too like at the end of this clip. Here I was thinking Welker did it just to make Soundwave sound more menacing.

Which succeeded, of course. I thought Soundwave was the most menacing and competent Decepticon in the entire film. That he can be that while hardly lifting a finger just makes him more badass. The entire plot actually hinged on Soundwave. Megatron better remember that


----------



## Adonis (Jun 29, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Just goes to show how easily satisfied film goers these days are.



Pretty much.

I never understood the animosity toward film critics.

If you want to watch and praise a shit movie, no one's stopping you. But don't take contrary opinions as a personal affront.  If you're confident in your critical faculties (I guarantee most peoples' suck) you shouldn't need to find comfort in argumentum ad populum fallacies.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 29, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> It's interesting how Soundwave sounds like Dr Claw in the movie, but in the cartoon sometimes sounds like Claw too like at the end of this clip. Here I was thinking Welker did it just to make Soundwave sound more menacing.
> 
> Which succeeded, of course. I thought Soundwave was the most menacing and competent Decepticon in the entire film. That he can be that while hardly lifting a finger just makes him more badass. The entire plot actually hinged on Soundwave. Megatron better remember that



Exacta

Outside of Prime and Megs Soundwave was the One bot most true to Character


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 29, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> I never understood the animosity toward film critics.
> 
> If you want to watch and praise a shit movie, no one's stopping you. But don't take contrary opinions as a personal affront.  If you're confident in your critical faculties (I guarantee most peoples' suck) you shouldn't need to find comfort in argumentum ad populum fallacies.



lol, then I guess I take confort in that most of my review is trashing the movie.

I think I also rated the first movie a 3/4 when I first saw it, but it dropped to a 2/4 during the 2nd viewing.....I presume that will happen again. 

Oh well, at least the upcoming weeks for movies look good.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 29, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, then I guess I take confort in that most of my review is trashing the movie.
> 
> I think I also rated the first movie a 3/4 when I first saw it, but it dropped to a 2/4 during the 2nd viewing.....I presume that will happen again.
> 
> Oh well, at least the upcoming weeks for movies look good.



I think I'd give the first one a C when I first saw it, I was just kinda nonplussed about it. I didn't really like it or hate it. The second time though, that's when the "*DEEP HURTING*" set in.

As for people hating the critics...I think it's largely to do with them not being confident with their opinion, and they go to the critics to try to validate it to themselves. Seeing that their thoughts don't exactly match up with the critics, they go into denial and stating saying the critics don't know what they're talking about, blah blah blah.


----------



## Zeroo (Jun 30, 2009)

LOL...worst reviewed mega-hit?


----------



## Bender (Jun 30, 2009)

> Bay has said that if there is a third "Transformers" movie, he would like to come back for it. But his next project could be far quieter than the explosions and action for which he is known.



  

You are so full of shit! All of your movies are nothing but loud piles of shit you fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2009)

Zero x said:


> LOL...worst reviewed mega-hit?



 Transformers FTW fuck the Critics



> "the director aims to please audiences, not critics. "


That is why Ive always like Bay


----------



## Bender (Jun 30, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Transformers FTW fuck the Critics



Wow....It's because of people like you that this country is considered a bunch of fucking morons. It doesn't matter how it happened. IT HAPPENED. FUCK PLOTS. I just want to see LOUD EXPLOSIONS. SMASH 'EM UP MOVIES ARE THE BEST! MEGAN FOX'S ASS IS WHAT I WANT TO SEE FOR TWO WHOLE HOURS NOT TALK ABOUT HOW AND WHY SHE DECIDED SHE WANTED TO FUCK SAM! NO LET'S JUST KEEP STARING AT HER TITS!


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 30, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Wow...*.It's because of people like you that this country is considered a bunch of fucking morons.* It doesn't matter how it happened. IT HAPPENED. FUCK PLOTS. I just want to see LOUD EXPLOSIONS. SMASH 'EM UP MOVIES ARE THE BEST! MEGAN FOX'S ASS IS WHAT I WANT TO SEE FOR TWO WHOLE HOURS NOT TALK ABOUT HOW AND WHY SHE DECIDED SHE WANTED TO FUCK SAM! NO LET'S JUST KEEP STARING AT HER TITS!



It's funny how you call out Michael Bay for his loud, brash films...also, you are aware the film has almost made $200 mill worldwide? Americans aren't the only people enjoying it...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Wow....It's because of people like you that this country is considered a bunch of fucking morons. It doesn't matter how it happened. IT HAPPENED. FUCK PLOTS. I just want to see LOUD EXPLOSIONS. SMASH 'EM UP MOVIES ARE THE BEST! MEGAN FOX'S ASS IS WHAT I WANT TO SEE FOR TWO WHOLE HOURS NOT TALK ABOUT HOW AND WHY SHE DECIDED SHE WANTED TO FUCK SAM! NO LET'S JUST KEEP STARING AT HER TITS!



Wow what a Fucking Snob, Get of ur High horse ,i feel bad for u that u cant just shut up and Enjoy the Ride, This movie dosent Give u deep Plots but u know what who cares, its bad ass its Fun , if i wanted a movie that would make me think id Rent one, but on a Friday night i want to see a Fun Movie in the Theater, its the Summer its Time to have fun, Thats what this Movie is!


This movie made a Ton Cause its fun, Because its Visually Amazing the amount of Money it made proves that that is What the audience wants to see during the summer, its making a Ton Over seas too so its Obviously not just america


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 30, 2009)

You can make a movie that critics like as well as audiences. Think "Alien", "Jaws", "Aliens", "Terminator", "Terminator 2", etc. 

Even Bay's "The Rock" was given good reviews. 

So for most of his movies, Bay is clearly doing something wrong.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> You can make a movie that critics like as well as audiences. Think "Alien", "Jaws", "Aliens", "Terminator", "Terminator 2", etc.
> 
> Even Bay's "The Rock" was given good reviews.
> 
> So for most of his movies, Bay is clearly doing something wrong.



Those movies are all from a Different Time though


----------



## Bender (Jun 30, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> It's funny how you call out Michael Bay for his loud, brash films...also, you are aware the film has almost made $200 mill worldwide? Americans aren't the only people enjoying it...



  

I have lost faith in the human race then.... 



			
				Zen-aku said:
			
		

> This movie dosent Give u deep Plots but u know what who cares, its bad ass its Fun , if i wanted a movie that would make me



I never asked for deep plots you 

All I ask is for a movie that makes sense. 

A movie with nothing but eye-candy is what the INTERNET is made for


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I never asked for deep plots you
> 
> All I ask is for a movie that makes sense.
> 
> A movie with nothing but eye-candy is what the INTERNET is made for



One Plot Hole Gawd Dont be overly Dramatic 

The Concept of a Summer Blockbuster is lost on you


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 30, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Those movies are all from a Different Time though



So? If movies like that could've been made then, why not now? Bay delivers adequate action films, but not really good ones.

The only reason I dug T2 was because while it's a poorly plotted action movie, it has an interesting scale in its action and special effects. But I can't help but feel that Bay has become too reliant on them. Transformers and Transformers 2 are not among his best films.

I liked Bad Boys, Bad Boys 2 and the Rock not because of the action(although that was good too), but because I dug the chemistry between the characters and the terse narratives. 

Strangely, I remember very little of Armegedon......


----------



## Bender (Jun 30, 2009)

Shit all I ask for in Bay's movies before I can dig the action is pace, dialogue, emotion and not-so out of control humor. But does he do that? No, he jumps right ahead of  1 2 and 3 and goes straight for action while using humor as his stool for people to keep on looking at the film.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> So? If movies like that could've been made then, why not now? Bay delivers adequate action films, but not really good ones.



in all honesty i think those movies got their good reviews back then For their Special Effect

its different to day cause the Critics see great effect all the time so their not as impressed as the Common man are


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 30, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> in all honesty i think those movies got their good reviews back then For their Special Effect
> 
> its different to day cause the Critics see great effect all the time so their not as impressed as the Common man are



You think "Jaws" was praised for special effects? 

Alright, what about "Dirty Harry"?

Either way, you cannot deny that most of those films have more than action.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> You think "Jaws" was praised for special effects?
> 
> Alright, what about "Dirty Harry"?
> 
> Either way, you cannot deny that most of those films have more than action.



Iam talking more about, T2 and Aliens and the Original Star wars


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 30, 2009)

Those films had easy-to-follow but interesting plots, filled with suspense and creativity......


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Those films had easy-to-follow but interesting plots, filled with suspense and creativity......



So are other movies but i still see them get shredded


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 30, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> So are other movies but i still see them get shredded



So? Some work and some dont. But regardless, Transformers(1 and 2) were not among them, enjoyable or not.

I have to ask. Can you name one of those movies that were good but shredded?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 30, 2009)

Transformers is made for one reason, to see huge robots fuck each other up. It's not trying to do anything else but that. It's also based on already made series. Jaws/aliens/dirty harry and all made up. Where's transformers has to be based off a toy commercial show. So can't expect anything special when it comes to story for transformers but robots fucking shit up.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 30, 2009)

Stars is more than know for its special effects. In fact its often considered one of the greatest films of all time. T2 and aliens are also are known for more than their special effects.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> *I have to ask. Can you name one of those movies that were good but shredded?*



Personal opinions aside

hat it come out 10 years earlier then it did i think  Underworld would have gotten Better Reviews


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 30, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Personal opinions aside
> 
> hat it come out 10 years earlier then it did i think  Underworld would have gotten Better Reviews



Bleh, I didn't care for that one. I think it got what it deserved: Loyal fans, but not a large amount of them. 

Props to you for actually responding with one though.


----------



## Eki (Jun 30, 2009)

i have to say that all that i wanted to see was optimus fight those the 3 decepticons at once!!

pek


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 30, 2009)

guys what was the plot hole of this movie ?


----------



## Buster (Jun 30, 2009)

Byakko said:


> guys what was the plot hole of this movie ?


To which tattooshop did Starscream go?


Btw, are there records broken with this movie?


----------



## Glued (Jun 30, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> You think "Jaws" was praised for special effects?
> 
> Alright, what about "Dirty Harry"?
> 
> Either way, you cannot deny that most of those films have more than action.



Jaws is awesome because Peter Benchley is the king of deep sea horror. I especially loved his book, "The Beast."


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 30, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Transformers is made for one reason, to see huge robots fuck each other up. It's not trying to do anything else but that. It's also based on already made series. [BJ]aws/aliens/dirty harry and all made up[/B]. Where's transformers has to be based off a toy commercial show. So can't expect anything special when it comes to story for transformers but robots fucking shit up.



_Jaws_ and _Dirty Harry_ are both adapted from books.

There stories are stronger than _Revenge of the Fallen_, though to be honest I don't see what was so wrong with this film's story that deserves the mauling it has been getting.


----------



## Glued (Jun 30, 2009)

The problem with transformers movie franchise is that the autobots are side characters to an overemotional, irresponsible, horny college student.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> The problem with transformers movie franchise is that the autobots are side characters to an overemotional, irresponsible, horny college student.



I think it's equal. bumblebee and optimus are just as important as sam was.

the rest are filler


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 30, 2009)

was blackbird optimus too gurrenn lagann like? i say yes


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> The problem with transformers movie franchise is that the autobots are side characters to an overemotional, irresponsible, horny college student.



Real _Transformers_ fans watch for the Decepticons.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 30, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> was blackbird optimus too gurrenn lagann like? i say yes



Very much so in my opinion, it also went by a little to fast.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 30, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> Real _Transformers_ fans watch for the Decepticons.



And are then disappointed by Optimus Prime shitting on Megatron, Starscream and Blackout extensively.


----------



## Eki (Jun 30, 2009)

wasn't that b/c he was a prime or some shit?? I think the first transformers storyline meant something, the second was bleh and all action (which i dont mind)


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Watchman said:


> And are then disappointed by Optimus Prime shitting on Megatron, Starscream and Blackout extensively.



Only to have his chest torn apart by Megatron.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 30, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> I think it's equal. bumblebee and optimus are just as important as sam was.
> 
> the rest are filler



I would add to that saying, the only three characters I cared for were Sam, Bumblebee and Optimus because they were so effective in the first movie. In fact, I would've liked to seen more scenes with Sam and Bumblebee instead of the Wonder Twins or Jetfire.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 30, 2009)

This was probably one of the most disgusting movies I've ever had the "honor" of being in a stacked theater in. Hearing people cheer over some of the stupidest things in this movie just drove me mad.

Words cannot explain this. SpoonyOne did a better time explaining it on his site then I can even comprehend.

I think I'm at fault for going to see it mainly because Micheal Bay is a totally untalented director, and is an all-star at creating some of the shittiest movies in history. I should have learned my lesson, but it seems I'm terrible at learning lessons.

Oh well, when the inevitable third movie comes out, I know it won't even be worth pirating.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 30, 2009)

As much as I make fun of Michael Bay, he helped make Bad Boys and The Rock, so I guess I can never completely hate him....but that's just me.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 30, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> _Jaws_ and _Dirty Harry_ are both adapted from books.
> 
> There stories are stronger than _Revenge of the Fallen_, though to be honest I don't see what was so wrong with this film's story that deserves the mauling it has been getting.



Ah didn't know that, but even with that they are based on books not a cartoon show. 



Ben Grimm said:


> The problem with transformers movie franchise is that the autobots are side characters to an overemotional, irresponsible, horny college student.



Sounds like 90% of the world. Especially overemotional part.


----------



## Glued (Jun 30, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> I think it's equal. bumblebee and optimus are just as important as sam was.
> 
> the rest are filler



Not really, Optimus spend half the movie dead and Bumblebee is more like a dog than a real character.



masamune1 said:


> Real _Transformers_ fans watch for the *Dinobots and Devastator*.



*Fixed*


----------



## Glued (Jun 30, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Sounds like 90% of the world. Especially overemotional part.



Sam was a douche most of the movie. In the first movie he's just looking for a way to get laid.

If they needed to use a human, they should have used repairman or construction worker or maintenance worker. Not a highschool/college teen, who begs his teacher for a higher grade doing a half assed project simply to get a car.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 30, 2009)

Yet he still owned megatron 

And i like his relationship with bumblebee. It's not so much a dog as his guardian. A really badass guardian mind you.


----------



## kumabear (Jun 30, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Sam was a douche most of the movie. In the first movie he's just looking for a way to get laid.
> 
> If they needed to use a human, they should have used repairman or construction worker or maintenance worker. Not a highschool/college teen, who begs his teacher for a higher grade doing a half assed project simply to get a car.



Sam may have been looking for a way to get laid but  if you consider him a douche based on his actions in the first film you must be Gandhi, Jesus Christ, and Mother Teresa all wrapped into one.

Some people take themselves too seriously.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 30, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> If they needed to use a human, they should have used repairman or construction worker or maintenance worker. Not a highschool/college teen, who begs his teacher for a higher grade doing a half assed project simply to get a car.



Kids would have a easier time getting behind a teenager, and since that's a major part of the audience, and who the toys are (mostly)aimed at, it's a no-brainer.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> though to be honest I don't see what was so wrong with this film's story that deserves the mauling it has been getting.



Except for One Major Plot hole [and even then its not that bad of one when given further analysis] their isn't any thing Really

Some say it didnt make sense, But i actually dose if u pay attention to what their saying


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Except for One Major Plot hole [and even then its not that bad of one when given further analysis] their isn't any thing Really
> 
> Some say it didnt make sense, But i actually dose if u pay attention to what their saying



What is the One Major Plot Hole? I've never heard of or noticed it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> What is the One Major Plot Hole? I've never heard of or noticed it.



Instead of using the Last allspark shard on jetfire why didnt Sam us it on prime.


it pissed me of at first then i Rememberd that the hole reason they went looking for Jetfire cause he was the only person who could read the symbols, Their Revelation that they could bring prime back was after Jetfire Explained every thing so its not that bad


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Instead of using the Last allspark shard on jetfire why didnt Sam us it on prime.
> 
> 
> it pissed me of at first then i Rememberd that the hole reason they went looking for jet fire cause he was the only person who could read the symbols, Their Revelation that they could bring prime back was after Jetfire Explained every thing so its not that bad



Jetfire was'nt dead; the shard did'nt bring him back to life. It just woke him up. I could be wrong but I think Sam still had the Allspark piece anyway even after using it. 

Jetfire had just been hiding out on Earth from the war and had somehow settled into an airplane form.

Sam also might not have known that Megatron was revived by a shard of the Allspark, since no-one told him the Deepticons stole it. He probably had no idea how he came back to life. And Megatron's injuries were not as serious as Optimus's, so the shard might not have worked anyway. Optimus had his chest ripped open- Megatron just seemed to suffer a heart attack or something.

Anyway, main point is- Jetfire was'nt dead.

*Edit-* Also, to revive Megatron the Decepticons killed one of their own and used his parts for repairs- the Allspark was'nt enough. The Autobots are'nt likely to do that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> Jetfire was'nt dead; the shard did'nt bring him back to life. It just woke him up. I could be wrong but I think Sam still had the Allspark piece anyway even after using it.
> 
> Jetfire had just been hiding out on Earth from the war and had somehow settled into an airplane form.
> 
> ...



All true [Didn't even think about that last part]


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 30, 2009)

So, we can agree that there was no Oe Major Plot Hole?

There *are* plot holes in this film, of course, but no more than in the average summer blockbuster.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> So, we can agree that there was no Oe Major Plot Hole?
> 
> There *are* plot holes in this film, of course, but no more than in the average summer blockbuster.



 Agreed


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 30, 2009)

Zachy said:


> To which tattooshop did Starscream go?
> 
> 
> Btw, are there records broken with this movie?



Starscream did that to himself in the Alliance prequel.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 30, 2009)

Okay Okay Okay ... MY TURN at the helm

Michael Bays Transformers

[01] Transformers: Defiance IDW Publishing

- Is a 4 Part story that puts events in film 1 in a completly different perspective.

- You're Shown that The All Spark created The Primes who were a dimension hoping race of Transformer

- The 2nd Gen could change their forms and were used as workers and scouts

- Prime was the head of Cybertrons Science Department that answered to Megatron. Yes thats right Megatron was the Guardian of Justice on Cybertron until The Fallens promises of power corrupted Megatron

- The reason the All Spark came to Earth was because it was were The Sun Harvester and Matrix were located at.

[02] Transformers: The Movie

[03] Transformers: The Reign of Starscream IDW Publishing

- Starscream takes the data from Frenzy and goes to Cybertron to recreat the All Spark he unites both the Decepticon and Autobots there under his banner until he starts sacrificing people to power the New All Spark up.

- Starscreams people betray him the All Spark II goes BOOM and alot of the Autobots and Decepticons in Revenge of the Fallen make their appearance here.

- As a reminder of his failure Starscream carves the symbols from the All Spark across his body

[04] Transformers: Alliance IDW Publishing

- The 4 Part Comic covers NESTs Anti-Decepticon exploits up to the openining of Revenge of the Fallen

[05] Transformers II: Revenge of the Fallen


----------



## Adonis (Jun 30, 2009)

kumabear said:


> Sam may have been looking for a way to get laid but  if you consider him a douche based on his actions in the first film you must be Gandhi, Jesus Christ, and Mother Teresa all wrapped into one.
> 
> Some people take themselves too seriously.



Yes, being pigeonholed into saving the world from giant robots like any decent human being totally makes Sam Christ allegory. Most other people would pick the "We all die!" option...


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 30, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> _Jaws_ and _Dirty Harry_ are both adapted from books.
> 
> There stories are stronger than _Revenge of the Fallen_, though to be honest I don't see what was so wrong with this film's story that deserves the mauling it has been getting.



Actually, I read the Clint Eastwood biography book and they never mention Dirty Harry being based on a book. Someone wrote a script, which had potential but according to Eastwood, had some narrative flaws. So the studio had many other drafts and revisions, some being so different, Eastwood just told the studio to make them under different names. It was such a mess, no one is really sure who wrote the final draft of the screenplay.

So it couldn't have been based on a book.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 30, 2009)

Here's Hollywood's dirty little secret: 95% of all movies were adapted from novels. Novelists have been their bitch for DECADES.

The Godfather...The Shawshank Redemption...Die Hard...Silence of the Lambs...One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest...

You name a classic movie and chances are I can find the original novel it came from.

The idea that movies were all original works before and Hollywood has become complacent is a myth. However, adapting fucking toys and amusement park rides should have been the line.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 30, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Actually, I read the Clint Eastwood biography book and they never mention Dirty Harry being based on a book. Someone wrote a script, which had potential but according to Eastwood, had some narrative flaws. So the studio had many other drafts and revisions, some being so different, Eastwood just told the studio to make them under different names. It was such a mess, no one is really sure who wrote the final draft of the screenplay.
> 
> So it couldn't have been based on a book.



Hmm. I'm sure I read somewhere it was based on a book, but I can't seem to find where that was. 

Maybe I'm confusing it with something else. I *do* know it was based on the Zodiac case though.

*EDIT-* Ah, I think I was confusing it with a novelization of the film. My bad.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 30, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> Hmm. I'm sure I read somewhere it was based on a book, but I can't seem to find where that was.
> 
> Maybe I'm confusing it with something else. I *do* know it was based on the Zodiac case though.
> 
> *EDIT-* Ah, I think I was confusing it with a novelization of the film. My bad.



Yeah, it was based on the Zodiac murders.

I 'lol''ed in the movie "Zodiac" when "Dirty Harry" is playing in the theaters.

Anyway, Adonis is right, but that doesn't give original movies the excuse to have shitty stories.........Even the ones based on books, it's not necessarily the story itself that makes them, it's the execution.

So once again, while I like Transformers 2, I'm not going to delude myself in terms of its quality. It's a bad movie. It was just a fun one.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah, it was based on the Zodiac murders.
> 
> I 'lol''ed in the movie "Zodiac" when "Dirty Harry" is playing in the theaters.
> 
> ...



Thats a Oxymoron if it Was truly bad then it wouldn't be Fun

It's a Dumb Movie is a better description


----------



## Mαri (Jun 30, 2009)

I heard this movie sucked in ratings.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 30, 2009)

Mariko-Chan said:


> I heard this movie sucked in ratings.



20% on RT!


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 30, 2009)

It's a good movie. It's not a masterpiece, but there is nothing really wrong with the story. At the very least, I don't see how it's any worse than the average summer action flick.

20% on RT from film critics. 68% on RT from the public. 91% approval from exit surveys.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2009)

Mariko-Chan said:


> I heard this movie sucked in ratings.



The Critics hated it

But The Audiences loved it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> The Critics hated it
> 
> *But The Audiences loved it*



that's what matters.that's what makes money.critics aren't at all important.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 30, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> The Critics hated it
> 
> But The Audiences loved it



And people wonder how quality dies.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2009)

Adonis said:


> And people wonder how quality dies.



You know, Nobody likes a Snob.......Well Nobody but Vonocourt..


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 30, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> You know, Nobody likes a Snob.



I do...


----------



## Adonis (Jun 30, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> You know, Nobody likes a Snob.



Come on, this shit's not even acceptable by the standards of the action genre.

It has nothing to do with me being a snob. I wasn't expecting _Terms of Endearment_ but not only was this mindless drivel, it wasn't even centered on the action. I wanted action, not an hour and a half of Bay slapstick.

Watch the movie again after the hype has died down. I bet your praise will dissipate after a second viewing. Right now, no one wants to admit they paid for some bullshit because they were so invested in it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 30, 2009)

Action movies based on dumb bullshit had a fantastic run last year so TF2 coming out like this is terrible. Even if the premise is as dumb and corny as possible it doesn't mean the movie has to be. If a movie about a man in an animal costume fighting a clown or a movie about a Short Circuit knockoff can become some of the most heralded movies of the the decade then a movie about robot who are cars can at least make sense.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Come on, this shit's not even acceptable by the standards of the action genre.
> 
> It has nothing to do with me being a snob. I wasn't expecting _Terms of Endearment_ but not only was this mindless drivel, it wasn't even centered on the action. I wanted action, not an hour and a half of Bay slapstick.
> 
> Watch the movie again after the hype has died down. I bet your praise will dissipate after a second viewing. Right now, no one wants to admit they paid for some bullshit because they were so invested in it.



Thats Some Complete Bullshit

Its not About Hype its about the Action being Possibly the Best ever seen, U don't like the humor fine but don't try and Make it sound like the Humor was ever more of a Focus then the Action and the Fact that their were giant fucking robots on the screen

if This movie was just Hype then it Wouldn't be making as much as it is [it would be pulling in Wolverine numbers]




> Action movies based on dumb bullshit had a fantastic run last year so TF2 coming out like this is terrible. Even if the premise is as dumb and corny as possible it doesn't mean the movie has to be. If a movie about a man in an animal costume fighting a clown or a movie about a Short Circuit knockoff can become some of the most heralded movies of the the decade then a movie about robot who are cars can at least make sens


 If your Paying Attention it DOSE MAKE SENSE


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 30, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Action movies based on dumb bullshit had a fantastic run last year so TF2 coming out like this is terrible. Even if the premise is as dumb and corny as possible it doesn't mean the movie has to be. If a movie about a man in an animal costume fighting a clown or a movie about a Short Circuit knockoff can become some of the most heralded movies of the the decade then a movie about robot who are cars can at least make sense.



Mystic, if you didn't like it, that's fine. I personally thought while everything else was not worth my while, the action was badass and that's what I came for.

Call me all the names you want, because honestly I've seen worse. (I'm watching Stealth right now, and it's pretty bad...)


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 30, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Thats Some Complete Bullshit
> 
> Its not About Hype its about the Action being Possibly the Best ever seen, U don't like the humor fine but don't try and Make it sound like the Humor was ever more of a Focus then the Action and the Fact that their were giant fucking robots on the screen


From what I've heard, there's about an hour in the middle of the film with little to no action at all.



> if This movie was just Hype then it Wouldn't be making as much as it is [it would be pulling in Wolverine numbers]


Can't really say that until we see how much it drops of this week and the next.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 30, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Come on, this shit's not even acceptable by the standards of the action genre.
> 
> It has nothing to do with me being a snob. I wasn't expecting _Terms of Endearment_ but not only was this mindless drivel, it wasn't even centered on the action. I wanted action, not an hour and a half of Bay slapstick.
> 
> Watch the movie again after the hype has died down. I bet your praise will dissipate after a second viewing. Right now, no one wants to admit they paid for some bullshit because they were so invested in it.



Well this may be true to some, i expected a fighting robot movie and I got it, doubt my views will change on it. If i expected a good storyline on a toy movie then yeah I'd probably be disappointed but i got action. And I got more then enough here. It wasn't centered around action? First 45 minutes and last 45 minutes were filled with non-stop action and the middle action every 15 minutes. It was more then enough.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 30, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> If your Paying Attention it DOSE MAKE SENSE



It has some serious continuity errors, the biggest one I remember was seeing Long Haul and High Tower while Devastator is in another location.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> From what I've heard, there's about an hour in the middle of the film with little to no action at all.


 I wouldn't say No action ,its just less Explosion more "adventure"



> Can't really say that until we see how much it drops of this week and the next.



it opened on  a Wednesday dosent that throw that out of wack


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> From what I've heard, there's about an hour in the middle of the film with little to no action at all.
> 
> 
> Can't really say that until we see how much it drops of this week and the next.



It had the second highest grossing opening day of all time and has more than doubled it's budget in a week. It also had the biggest Wenesday opening in history.

The middle has a fair amount of action.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 30, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> It had the second highest grossing opening day of all time and has more than doubled it's budget in a week. It also had the biggest Wenesday opening in history.



That's still opening week, the real test of a release is keeping those numbers up.

As for the middle part of the film, I haven't seen it yet. Guess I misunderstood what people meant when they said the middle part was boring or dick-all happened during it.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 30, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> It has some serious continuity errors, the biggest one I remember was seeing Long Haul and High Tower while Devastator is in another location.



Continuity errors are'nt the same as plot holes.

I think there are meant to be two of each Constructicon. That is, there are other Decepticons that look exactly like Long Haul and Hightower in robot mode. That should'nt be surprising because the robots in the films can choose their alternate mode to a degree. 

Since they are'nt actually named in the film it isn't (or may not be) technically a continuity error either.



Vonocourt said:


> That's still opening week, the real test of a release is keeping those numbers up.
> 
> As for the middle part of the film, I haven't seen it yet. Guess I misunderstood what people meant when they said the middle part was boring or dick-all happened during it.



Yes, but when a film makes massive money over a very short period of time it usually means people quickly go back in to see it again, and/ or qickly pass on the news that they loved it. Such massive numbers are'nt likely to be followed by an equally massive drop. 

The middle part's got Sam being hunted down by a Terminator Decepticon, a fight between Optimus and the other Decepticons, and the Decepticons holding the world hostage by smashing stuff up. There's lots of action throughout the film.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 30, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> Yes, but when a film makes massive money over a very short period of time it usually means people quickly go back in to see it again, and/ or qickly pass on the news that they loved it.



Because that's how Spider-Man 3 worked out...


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 30, 2009)

the movie sucked...it was racist..the love story was forced.....dogs humping...robots humping...majority of the deceptacons looked alike....megan fox cant act for shit.....killed jetfire...made him old....fuck it


----------



## Masurao (Jun 30, 2009)

I enjoyed the movie for what it was. Sure some of the humor was forced, and unnecessary...namely all of the sexual based jokes. But, I found myself laughing at some of it too. The twins were somewhat annoying, and I could have done without them. It was a decent movie, and all I cared about was the robots fighting anyway.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Because that's how Spider-Man 3 worked out...



_Spiderman 3_ had lots of people saying it was crap. It did'nt do nearly as well as _T2_ has, and many critics did and still do like it. It overall got mixed reviews from public and critic alike.

_Spidey 3_ was built on the hype of the previous two movies, which were far more acclaimed than _Transfomers_. This film's success is built much more on it's own self-sustaining hype because _Transformers_, while decent, was'nt really much more sucessful than the average summer blockbuster. 

Plus, it has no real competition. It's the only summer blockbuster out that generates this much interest, since _Wolverine_ and _Terminator: S_ have'nt done that well and _Trek_ has been out since spring. 

Basically, I'm banking on it doing well.

More well.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2009)

That whole "the Twins are Racist" BS  is the most Retarded BS I've ever herd,


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 30, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Thats a Oxymoron if it Was truly bad then it wouldn't be Fun
> 
> It's a Dumb Movie is a better description



lol, actually, a movie can be HORRIBLE, but can still be fun. Where do you think certain movies get cult followings?

"Troll 2" often has the worst rating on imdb.com, yet that has a cult following and even I find it to be fun in a bad way. 

Why do you think so many horror flicks in general are popular? They are usually bad, but great fun. Same with kung fu flicks. I'm surprised you'd even say that.......


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 30, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> That whole "the Twins are Racist" BS  is the most Retarded BS I've ever herd,



I agree. I bet most of the people saying it's racist are white.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 30, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> _Spiderman 3_ had lots of people saying it was crap. It did'nt do nearly as well as _T2_ has, and many critics did and still do like it. It overall got mixed reviews from public and critic alike.
> 
> _Spidey 3_ was built on the hype of the previous two movies, which were far more acclaimed than _Transfomers_. This film's success is built much more on it's own self-sustaining hype because _Transformers_, while decent, was'nt really much more sucessful than the average summer blockbuster.
> 
> ...



I think what really hurt Wolverine was the leak in April and the fact that Fox didn't do anything to fix the leak. They fired a guy, yes, but the movie still reaked of the cliche.

I want to know who the choreography for this film. I am obsessed with Optimus vs. the Decipticons in the forest that I want to know how a giant robot could more so gracefully.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Shippingr4losers said:


> I think what really hurt Wolverine was the leak in April and the fact that Fox didn't do anything to fix the leak. They fired a guy, yes, but the movie still reaked of the cliche.



I think what really hurt _Wolverine_ was that, from what I hear, it was more of the same. _Last Stand_ same.

I don't think anyone was actually that excited to see _Wolverine._ _X-3_ was'nt that good, and after several years all they brought out was a prequel (so the story was'nt moved along) with many of the same problems (lots of new characters pointlessly put in). And the _X-Men_ films were well received, but never really exceptionally popular.

Frankly, no-one was really hyped up for it. And I think few people were expecting it to be good. X-3 killed it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 30, 2009)

Wolverine the game was better then the movie, you know something is wrong then


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 30, 2009)

Speaking of that, is the ROTF Game any good?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 30, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> That whole "the Twins are Racist" BS  is the most Retarded BS I've ever herd,





IsoloKiro said:


> I agree. I bet most of the people saying it's racist are white.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 30, 2009)

The Facts of the Transformer Films thus far & that includes the IDW Comics

A

[01] The Primes were the 1st race created on Cybertron
[02] The Primes were Inter-Dimenional Travellers
[03] The Primes were the only ones that knew The All Spark was not Infinite
[04] The All Spark created a 2nd race that could change it form
[05] The Primes used this new race as Scouts (The Seekers) and workers
[06] The 2nd Transformer race created the Harvesters for The Primes
[07] The Primes used The Matrix to Activate the Device

B

[01] The Primes created a ruling as it applied to each world they went to:
Should a Planet be found to be inhabited by advanced life it is to be spared
[02] One of The Primes (The Fallen) decided to claim the power of the All Spark for himself
[03] After The Primes Binded and sealed The Fallen within a sarcophygus they
sealed themselves away a long with The Matrix in Egypt but not before laying the ground work around the Harvester. That work would be done by the Humans in that region
[04] All records of The Primes were virtually destroyed and anyone who had any knowledge of events on Earth were either killed during the Great War or travelled to parts unknown
[05] Megatron until the point he is corrupted by The Fallen was the Guardian of Cybertron
[06] Most if not all the soldiers under Primes command at the beginning served under Megatron
[07] Optimus was originally the head of Cybertrons Science Division

C

[01] The Nemesis Ship from Revenge of The Fallen was built to house thousands of Transformers but also to be used by The Fallen to return to the
planet where the Harvester & Matrix are hidden at
[02] The All Spark Travells to Earth because Earth is where the Harvestor and Matrix dwell
[03] When Sam rams the All Spark into Megatrons body The Surge of its power was so much that it overloaded his body while its power was destroyed all the Knowledge it contained was download into Sams mind


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2009)

IsoloKiro said:


> I agree. I bet most of the people saying it's racist are white.



Mostly  yes

Donkey from Shrek is more Racist then the Twins are


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 30, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> I think what really hurt _Wolverine_ was that, from what I hear, it was more of the same. _Last Stand_ same.
> 
> I don't think anyone was actually that excited to see _Wolverine._ _X-3_ was'nt that good, and after several years all they brought out was a prequel (so the story was'nt moved along) with many of the same problems (lots of new characters pointlessly put in). And the _X-Men_ films were well received, but never really exceptionally popular.
> 
> Frankly, no-one was really hyped up for it. And I think few people were expecting it to be good. X-3 killed it.



I think people in general were excited to see Wolverine. It was just that it turned out to be a disappointment. Also, it wasn't "Last Stand" same. If it was, it might've been better! The problem was that the plot was your typical action plot that usually stars someone like Steven Seagal. 

I actually liked Wolverine, but most were annoyed with it.

Edit: As for the twins being racial stereotypes, I can see why many people were bothered, but I wasn't annoyed with it so much. If anything, I simply felt they were hit-and-miss. Sometimes they made me laugh, other times they made me cringe......just like the rest of the comedy in the movie.

Anyway, why is Bay overpopulating these Transformers movies? All of his previous movies focus on 2 people. Furthermore, he didn't bother correcting many of the mistakes from the first movie. He always seems smart in interviews, so I'm a bit confused.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> he didn't bother correcting many of the mistakes from the first movie. He always seems smart in interviews, so I'm a bit confused.


he fixed a ton of mistakes from the first one

Fans wanted more Action, He gave them more action

fans wanted Starscream/Megatron Interaction

Fans wanted SoundWave he gave them Soundwave

Fans wanted Optimus not to be a pussy....well needless to say he fixed that


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 30, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I think people in general were excited to see Wolverine. It was just that it turned out to be a disappointment. Also, it wasn't "Last Stand" same. If it was, it might've been better! The problem was that the plot was your typical action plot that usually stars someone like Steven Seagal.
> 
> I actually liked Wolverine, but most were annoyed with it.



Nah, I think people were pretty indifferent, and I don't think too many people were surprised when they heard it was'nt meant to be that good. 

I think when you have a popular film series, if one goes downhill (_Last Stand_, in this case) it tend to be very hard to get it back on track again, and even harder to get the public interested again. I think hopes for _Spiderman 4_, for example, are quite a bit lower than for _Spiderman 3_, and it'll have to be pretty damn remarkable to do as well as it's predecessors did.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 30, 2009)

Masa: It seemed like everyone I talked to was interested in it. Furthermore, I can prove you're wrong.

The film opened with 80+ million in its first week. If people were indifferent, the numbers wouldn't be that high.



Zen-aku said:


> he fixed a ton of mistakes from the first one
> 
> Fans wanted more Action, He gave them more action
> 
> ...



-He gave them more action, but he also gave them a longer movie. Most action fans do not like 2.5 hr long movies.

He did do those other things, but are those "mistakes"? 

How about

1) Too many human characters: This was fixed, but only in that it focused more on the leads. But he still couldn't resist throwing in other characters for the hell of it, like the annoying roommate and that asshole suit who hated the Transformers for no reason other than him being an asshole.

 Otherwise, the transformers were given little personality. In fact, only the Decepticons were given more(maybe to make up for the fact they had none in the first movie).

2) John Turturro: Ugh, so many bitched about him in the first movie. His performance was too campy for it. So he's brought back and given a BIGGER ROLE?! Luckily, he wasn't AS annoying this time around, but still way too campy.

3) The first film had little plot. This film had basically a rehash of said plot.

4) Annoying parents: In the first film, it was just a few moments(like the Mom asking Sam if he was masterbating....wtf?). Here, they exploit this painfully. 

Sometimes I wonder if "Transformers: The Revenge of the Fallen" is refering to Michael Bay as the fallen, who is trying to get his revenge on us......


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 30, 2009)

Twins aren't racist. They aren't depicting all black society and if you see it as that then you are basically saying black society is filled with a bunch of gangsta wannabe retards. There making fun of gangsta mentality, in which any race can act like that. If you see it as blacks are the only "Gangstas" around then your basically saying all blacks are gangsta and tus can't read or do shit, like the twins.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 30, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Twins aren't racist. They aren't depicting all black society and if you see it as that then you are basically saying black society is filled with a bunch of gangsta wannabe retards. There making fun of gangsta mentality, in which any race can act like that. If you see it as blacks are the only "Gangstas" around then your basically saying all blacks are gangsta and tus can't read or do shit, like the twins.



I think you're making excuses. While I don't think Bay(or the movie) is racist, it's not a matter that only black people can be "gangsta", but many of the twins attributes are stereotypes attributed to black people, such as the big ears. 

Now, most black people I've met do not have big ears, but it's a stereotype often attributed to them.

So I don't know why Bay did that. He must've thought it was funny. But remember, this is the same guy who thought two rats having sex was funny as well. Bay just has a lame sense of humor.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 30, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Masa: It seemed like everyone I talked to was interested in it. Furthermore, I can prove you're wrong.
> 
> The film opened with 80+ million in its first week. If people were indifferent, the numbers wouldn't be that high.



Heh. Guess I was wrong. 

Strange. I got the impression that it did'nt do that well. I thought it seemed to just fade away.



> -He gave them more action, but he also gave them a longer movie. Most action fans do not like 2.5 hr long movies.



Considering how well it's doing, I think they are quite happy to forget that for now.



> He did do those other things, but are those "mistakes"?
> 
> How about
> 
> 1) Too many human characters: This was fixed, but only in that it focused more on the leads. But he still couldn't resist throwing in other characters for the hell of it, like the annoying roommate and that asshole suit who hated the Transformers for no reason other than him being an asshole.



Matter of taste. And there were far more Transformers to make up for it.



> Otherwise, the transformers were given little personality. In fact, only the Decepticons were given more(maybe to make up for the fact they had none in the first movie).



Well, I'd say the cartoon had much the same problem. The Decepticons were always more interesting and had more stand-out personality.

The Autobots _do_ have personality; the problem is more that they are'nt focused on that much. It's just Optimus (who dies halfway through), Bumblebee (whose mute) and the twins. The others just don't get that much attention.

And Jetfire of course.



> 3) The first film had little plot. This film had basically a rehash of said plot.



A superior rehash, with more threads and more at stake.



> 4) Annoying parents: In the first film, it was just a few moments(like the Mom asking Sam if he was masterbating....wtf?). Here, they exploit this painfully.



They pretty much vanish after the first 20 minutes. And they are'nt that bad.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2009)

The twins werent even Gangsta they acted like idiot teenager, they reminded me of me and my Best friend playing Halo


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 30, 2009)

The twins are pretty much stolen from _Family Guy._


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 30, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Twins aren't racist. They aren't depicting all black society and if you see it as that then you are basically saying black society is filled with a bunch of gangsta wannabe retards. There making fun of gangsta mentality, in which any race can act like that. If you see it as blacks are the only "Gangstas" around then your basically saying all blacks are gangsta and tus can't read or do shit, like the twins.



every culture and country has gangstas and mafiosos, the twins could have acted like gangsters from any country and looked completely different.  To me they resembled american urban gangstas, any race possiblly but obviously urban gangstas are gonna be associated with black first.

Also it's not just the ears, it's the googly "high" eyes, the ebonic type language , the use of word "bitch", their confrontational attitude, tooth fronts, etc..

Tell me this, if they were japanese gangstas, or italian gangstas, would they have acted different?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 30, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> Heh. Guess I was wrong.
> 
> Strange. I got the impression that it did'nt do that well. I thought it seemed to just fade away.
> 
> ...



1) Probably because "Star Trek" came out either the next week or the weak after. It's still doing well though. It hasn't left the top 20.

2) Well, yeah. But remember that this is the first week, which always does exceptionally well. I didnt even know the damn thing would be that long until right before I saw it.

3) There were more transformers. But people who aren't familiar with the source material wont have a clue which is which.

4) I'm not saying your wrong about the personality. The first film focused more on the autobots, and they were often quite amusing. This film focuses more on Megatron and Starscream more than any of them(besides Prime, who dies half way through, and Bumblebee. While he is mute, he was much more of a main character in the first movie.

5) A superior rehash? It felt like the plot kept changing because the writers were in a big hurry to churn it out. 

Look, I like the movie more than I did the first one. But all these problems show that the studio figures they can just get away with the same thing and it will be a hit. Apparently they're right.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 30, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I think you're making excuses. While I don't think Bay(or the movie) is racist, it's not a matter that only black people can be "gangsta", but many of the twins attributes are stereotypes attributed to black people, such as the big ears.
> 
> Now, most black people I've met do not have big ears, but it's a stereotype often attributed to them.
> 
> So I don't know why Bay did that. He must've thought it was funny. But remember, this is the same guy who thought two rats having sex was funny as well. Bay just has a lame sense of humor.



If you fastforward around 8 minutes, Korey and Carlyle have a good explanation for this.

Link removed


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 30, 2009)

Pretty interesting interview.

Edit: Er, commentary actually.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 30, 2009)

Haha Nemanja had offers from Barca, Milan and Madrid and his wife wanted to leave Manchester... He rejected all of them, told his wife to deal with it and chose to stay  is funny. Hope this wasn't posted already.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 30, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I think you're making excuses. While I don't think Bay(or the movie) is racist, it's not a matter that only black people can be "gangsta", but many of the twins attributes are stereotypes attributed to black people, such as the big ears.
> 
> Now, most black people I've met do not have big ears, but it's a stereotype often attributed to them.
> 
> So I don't know why Bay did that. He must've thought it was funny. But remember, this is the same guy who thought two rats having sex was funny as well. Bay just has a lame sense of humor.



Big ears? What the fuck  I never heard that stereotype before 

Anyway i found the twins to be just some dumb kids acting gangsta. And since I live in new york just about every race acts this way when they are teenagers so to me it looked like some teenagers acting dumb.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 30, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Big ears? What the fuck  I never heard that stereotype before
> 
> Anyway i found the twins to be just some dumb kids acting gangsta. And since I live in new york just about every race acts this way when they are teenagers so to me it looked like some teenagers acting dumb.



Then you are ignorant to stereotypes. 

Furthermore, isn't this kind of a plot hole? The gold tooth, etc, that is. It seemed like the autobots in the first movie got their language/attitudes from radio stations/tv, etc. SO why would a robot who already acts gangster have a gold tooth?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 30, 2009)

To act like a gangsta? Probably some MTV/Bet information put into them.

And it's good I'm ignorant towards sterotypes, there stupid anyway


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 30, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> _Spiderman 3_ had lots of people saying it was crap. It did'nt do nearly as well as _T2_ has, and many critics did and still do like it. It overall got mixed reviews from public and critic alike.


Spidey3 did 150mill in three days, T2 did about 200mill in five.


> _Spidey 3_ was built on the hype of the previous two movies, which were far more acclaimed than _Transfomers_. This film's success is built much more on it's own self-sustaining hype because _Transformers_, while decent, was'nt really much more sucessful than the average summer blockbuster.


Transformers did 'round the same box office as Spider-Man 2, and was liked by most of the audience. To say that wouldn't contribute to the hype of the sequel in a big way...yeah, no.


> Plus, it has no real competition. It's the only summer blockbuster out that generates this much interest, since _Wolverine_ and _Terminator: S_ have'nt done that well and _Trek_ has been out since spring.


The thing is, there's the possibility that almost everyone who wanted to see the movie already saw it, front-loading the release. Plus, Ice Age and Public Enemies may siphon off some of the kid and adult audience respectively.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 30, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> 1) Probably because "Star Trek" came out either the next week or the weak after. It's still doing well though. It hasn't left the top 20.



Maybe. I think it's also because I've learnt that the franchise isn't going anywhere- aside from _Magneto_, there is _Deadpool_ and _X-Men: First Class_ forthcoming. Nothing but spinoffs and prequels, and therefore the main story is frozen. That might have clouded my thinking.



> 2) Well, yeah. But remember that this is the first week, which always does exceptionally well. I didnt even know the damn thing would be that long until right before I saw it.



Yes, but it's the best first week since _TDK._ Moreover, a lot of opinion polls and surveys show that the public in general like it a lot, maybe even more than the first film. 

I've known for ages it was 2 1/2 hours long, so I guess that might have affected how easily I enjoyed it. Though to me, it only started seeming long towards the very end, at the Pyramid battle.

Plus, it's actually only a few minutes longer than the first one.



> 3) There were more transformers. But people who aren't familiar with the source material wont have a clue which is which.



I think people familiar with the source material might have the same problem. But, even though there are more transformers, I think it's less of a problem with this one as their are more transformers standing out. 

In the last one I think it's hard to notice anyone outside of Optimus, Megatron (who does'nt show up till the end), maybe Frenzy and Bumblebee. Now Ravage, Starscream, Soundwave, Starfire, the twins, the Fallen, Devastator and a couple of others get a bigger share of the limelight along with the three main bots. 

There are still plenty of transformers in the film that will be hard to keep track of, but- probably because there is more time- I think more stand out. Otherwise I think that if your not familiar with the source material it might be hard to keep track anyway. 



> 4) I'm not saying your wrong about the personality. The first film focused more on the autobots, and they were often quite amusing. This film focuses more on Megatron and Starscream more than any of them(besides Prime, who dies half way through, and Bumblebee. While he is mute, he was much more of a main character in the first movie.



I don't think it focuses that much on Starscream, just a lot more than it did last time. I don't think he warrants much more notice in the film than the other main Decepticons. He does'nt do much other than get beaten up by Megatron (which is fine, though, because that's what we're looking for in their relationship). 

Honestly, I think showings are more fairly spread out. 



> 5) A superior rehash? It felt like the plot kept changing because the writers were in a big hurry to churn it out.



Funny. Never felt that way to me at all.



> Look, I like the movie more than I did the first one. But all these problems show that the studio figures they can just get away with the same thing and it will be a hit. Apparently they're right.



I think this is more different from the lst film than you give credit. The last film felt to me like a lengthy well-crafted Pilot, with too much time spent on waiting to introduce the Autobots and Decepticons by which point the movie was halfway done. There is way too much time spent on human characters and a fruitless government conspiracy.

This time there just seems to be alot more stuff happening, the robots seem more easily identifiable and of course get a lot more screen time. We get much more background story (which is partly why I think the plot seems stronger to me), a hell of a lot more action, and it does'nt seem to revolve so heavily around it's McGuffin(s) as the first. 

I really, honestly don't see what is so bad about this movie. Truly, I don't. And I do think it's fairly different from it's predecessor.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 30, 2009)

I said it was their appearence that makes no sense. Why do they look gangsta, gold tooth and all?

I agree racial stereotypes are stupid. But I disagree that the people who attribute those stereotypes to black people are racist, like I believe you said at one point. 

Example, there have been cartoons in the past with some serious racial stereotyping. But if we were to accuse them as being racist, would we be racist like your argument suggests?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> The thing is, there's the possibility that almost everyone who wanted to see the movie already saw it, front-loading the release. Plus, Ice Age and Public Enemies may siphon off some of the kid and adult audience respectively.



Maybe But don't forget its gonna be a fourth of july weekend next weekend


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 30, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> Maybe. I think it's also because I've learnt that the franchise isn't going anywhere- aside from _Magneto_, there is _Deadpool_ and _X-Men: First Class_ forthcoming. Nothing but spinoffs and prequels, and therefore the main story is frozen. That might have clouded my thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) It's also going against "Ice Age 3" and "Public Enemies" next week. Trust me, it will lose most of its viewers. Furthermore, I think fans are caught up in the hype of it. I suspect a major backlash, like what happened with "X Men 3".

2) I never thought the movie was slow, but I dont think it needed to be that long, especially with the comic relief scenes.

3) To be honest, I idea of more transformers if anything, is more appealing. I like seeing armies of these things battles. The problem is, is that for a movie called "Transformers", none of them are really that developed. As said, Prime is killed and Bumblebee is just there with less screentime. Sadly, the ones that get the most are those damn twins. 

So I felt there needed to be at least one transformer for us to really follow in terms of characterization and development.

Your right, it doesn't focus much on starscream, but at least he's given personality. In the first movie, the only thing he had was his jet form....I actually thought he was killed.

4) The reason why the autobots take so long to be introduced is for suspense building reasons. Think about this: King Kong, Godzilla, or any notable special effect movie will take awhile to showcase the films trumpcard. Till the sequels. Also, the flimsy conspiracy plot is still here(they somehow covered up the events of the first film, although hell if I know how that's possible). At least in the first movie the Government was somewhat competant. Here, their decision to cut off the autobots was one of the most contrived and downright idiotic moves in film history.

A lot more stuff may happen, but that doesn't mean its focused or good. The reason why it's such a mess is because the designs/special effects/etc actually was done before a script was written(thanks to the writers strike).

Edit: Crazy- I find it to be more racially insensitive based on ignorance than actually racist. The fact of the matter is that those robots were designed based on black stereotypes. You might not understand that, I'm sure most of the target audience won't get it(teens), but come on. Someone as old(and intelligent) as Michael Bay would get it. He might not have meant to offend(ignorance), but he did and it's shocking that anyone behind this movie would think they could get away with that.

I expect this from "Song of the South", which was made in the 40's. But not from a 2009 movie.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Spidey3 did 150mill in three days, T2 did about 200mill in five.



_T2_ has made in a week nearly half what Spidey did in it's entire running year. It has surpassed the opening records set by Spiderman 3 as well (though they'd been broken by other films first). 



> Transformers did 'round the same box office as Spider-Man 2, and was liked by most of the audience. To say that wouldn't contribute to the hype of the sequel in a big way...yeah, no.



Not quite to the same extent. Spiderman as a franchise was more popular and the first films got overall better feedback than _Transformers_ did. Hype helped but I'd say _Spidey_ could rely on it more. _RotF_ has far exceeded expectations regarding it's hype, whereas _S3_ seemed to do poorer in America at least than the other two films.

Put simply, I don't think people expected as much from _Transformers_ as they did from _Spidey._



> The thing is, there's the possibility that almost everyone who wanted to see the movie already saw it, front-loading the release. Plus, Ice Age and Public Enemies may siphon off some of the kid and adult audience respectively.



Possibly. But since it has more widespread appeal than either I don't think it will do that much damage.

There is no doubt that a lt of people just keep going back to see it, but the films behind only _TDK_ in terms of opening success so I'm wagering that most people really do like it. I stand by my belief that it will be sweeping the box office for a while.


----------



## Eki (Jun 30, 2009)

Byakko said:


> the movie sucked...it was racist..the love story was forced.....dogs humping...robots humping...majority of the deceptacons looked alike....megan fox cant act for shit.....killed jetfire...made him old....fuck it



it wasn't racist.... people take everything to seriously... its a damn movie for godsake


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 1, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> it wasn't racist.... people take everything to seriously... its a damn movie for godsake



racism is serious business, and deserves to be treated serious everytime.  As i get older it gets worse and more blatant and substantial.  Sadly it occupies a great deal of my time.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 1, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Edit: Crazy- I find it to be more racially insensitive based on ignorance than actually racist. The fact of the matter is that those robots were designed based on black stereotypes. You might not understand that, I'm sure most of the target audience won't get it(teens), but come on. Someone as old(and intelligent) as Michael Bay would get it. He might not have meant to offend(ignorance), but he did and it's shocking that anyone behind this movie would think they could get away with that.
> 
> I expect this from "Song of the South", which was made in the 40's. But not from a 2009 movie.



And i really don't believe he meant it as black stereotyping but gangsta stereotyping. People are just looking at it as blacks doing it the most. But like i said I saw it as the gangsta mentality and again i see every race doing it for the last 10 years.


----------



## Watchman (Jul 1, 2009)

When I first saw Skids and Mudflap, I thought they were meant to be parodying Hispanic Gangsters, not Blacks...


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 1, 2009)

Watchman said:


> When I first saw Skids and Mudflap, I thought they were meant to be parodying Hispanic Gangsters, not Blacks...



and my point exactly. You can basically take any race and say they were gangsta. Because it seems every race now wants to be gangstas when kids/teens.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 1, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> 1) It's also going against "Ice Age 3" and "Public Enemies" next week. Trust me, it will lose most of its viewers. Furthermore, I think fans are caught up in the hype of it. I suspect a major backlash, like what happened with "X Men 3".



Nah, I think it's a bit more popular than you think. 



> 2) I never thought the movie was slow, but I dont think it needed to be that long, especially with the comic relief scenes.



I think there was more than enough action to balance out the comic relief, which come on was'nt that bad. Besides, like I said the film is only 5 minutes longer than the last one.



> 3) To be honest, I idea of more transformers if anything, is more appealing. I like seeing armies of these things battles. The problem is, is that for a movie called "Transformers", none of them are really that developed. As said, Prime is killed and Bumblebee is just there with less screentime. Sadly, the ones that get the most are those damn twins.
> 
> So I felt there needed to be at least one transformer for us to really follow in terms of characterization and development.



They don't need to be developped all that much- they cerainly were'nt in the original cartoon, and it is an action film with a large cast. I'm quite contented that they were given character at all, since with the last one most of them did just feel like giant robots. It was even harder to tell many apart because they got less time and less eveidence of personality. 

Though I'd say Megatron was developed a little bit, in his relationship with the Fallen as well as with Starscream. Never seen a humble Megatron before.




> Your right, it doesn't focus much on starscream, but at least he's given personality. In the first movie, the only thing he had was his jet form....I actually thought he was killed.



Yes, he and many others are given personality.

And if you wat a couple of minutes after the credit roll, you can see Starscream jetting off into space.



> 4) The reason why the autobots take so long to be introduced is for suspense building reasons. Think about this: King Kong, Godzilla, or any notable special effect movie will take awhile to showcase the films trumpcard. Till the sequels. Also, the flimsy conspiracy plot is still here(they somehow covered up the events of the first film, although hell if I know how that's possible). At least in the first movie the Government was somewhat competant. Here, their decision to cut off the autobots was one of the most contrived and downright idiotic moves in film history.




The problem is, _Transformers_ isn't really meant to be a suspense strory, or a monster story since you brought up Kong and Goidzilla. I think you've hit the nail on the head as to why I prefer this one to that- I enjoyed the last one, but they treated it as a suspense/ monster movie, or treated it a little too much to my liking. 

Megatron was (and still is, but to a lesser degree) more like a giant monster than a cunning villain, and the film felt like it was more about good monsters vs. bad monsters than good guys vs. bad guys, as this one does, which is probably why so few personalities are shown. 

I don't think you need to dwell so much on the government conspiracy thing- it's not the first series to treat previous event as being covered up or forgotten about even though it was widely publicised. It's a different kind of conspiracy that does'nt involve all that carting people off stuff in favour of focusing on what they are covering up- the giant fighting robots.

And if you think that that is "one of the most contrived and downright idiotic moves in film history", then you have'nt seen as many films as you pretend. I would'nt rank that in the top 100, and at leasst there is somewhat of a rationale` to it.     



> A lot more stuff may happen, but that doesn't mean its focused or good. The reason why it's such a mess is because the designs/special effects/etc actually was done before a script was written(thanks to the writers strike).



Well here's the thing- I don't think it was a mess. I followed it all very easily.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 1, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> racism is serious business, and deserves to be treated serious everytime.  As i get older it gets worse and more blatant and substantial.  Sadly it occupies a great deal of my time.



I think it's probably more that as you get older, you notice it more, not that it gets worse or more substantial.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 1, 2009)

Watchman said:


> When I first saw Skids and Mudflap, I thought they were meant to be parodying Hispanic Gangsters, not Blacks...



you could be right, i know all kinds of people that act like that of all different races.  But i asked the question, if they were japanese gangstas or italian gangstas, wouldn't they act noticably different?  
Does anybody think optimus prime or bumble bee is modeled on a black person?

To me if they were hispanic gangsters they would, you know, speak spanish and probably have more stereotypical hispanic traits, like that terrible spanish roomate character they threw in for no reason. which was another racist aspect of this movie.

i don't remember those characters in more detail right now, but i'm thinking there are other clues that they are meant to imitate a certain kind of person.  Did they listen to rap music or do any hip hop dancing btw?

this movie isn't the worst thing i've seen ever in terms of stereotypes, but they are very clearly there imo.



masamune1 said:


> I think it's probably more that as you get lder, you notice it more, not that it gets worse or more substantial.



hmmm, yeah, u might be right.  it's definitely clearer


----------



## Munak (Jul 1, 2009)

I knew the twins' buckteeth and talk were based on something. 

Also, another gripe: I didn't seem to remember the two new autobots being introduced in the movie. (The blue one and the one with the blade.)


----------



## Darth (Jul 1, 2009)

WTF? Did I just see Decepticons get their asses handed to them by fodder marines?



Also, lol @ Optimus manhandling StarScream, Megatron, and one other Decepticon at the same time.


----------



## Muk (Jul 1, 2009)

but why is sterotyping something in an action movie something to call it racist?

i mean yes they could depict the out of the box character, like a smart hispanic who doesn't go to parties and does his studies .... but does it fit into the movie/plot, i doubt it

i had my laughs at the hispanic and him crying like a baby or getting electro shocked by himself/ or in the car

why must you people call stereo typing someone as racism?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 1, 2009)

Muk said:


> why must you people call stereo typing someone as racism?




*Spoiler*: __ 



what do u mean "you people"?




but seriously, it's a problem to me.  Let's say i don't care what americans think of me and their stereotypes anymore cause i've given up on that cause, but these stereotypes reach the whole world.  It's bothersome to think that people who are in less diverse or non-diverse communities get their only impression of people like me from these movies.  And i've found this to actually be true.  

Yes from experience i can say that, outside of the US, i'm expected to be either a kobe bryant level bball player, or a rapper or gangster rapper.  no one expects, say... a lawyer or an engineer or someone with something intellectual to contribute.

plus it's bothersome on other levels as well.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 1, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll notice the world always judges you no matter what race and always dispicts you a certain way. But if you let every little thing give you a warning to them being racist then you gotta just give it up man. The robots acted like retarded gangsta wannabes. If you wanna say it's racist only to blacks go right ahead but then it make the view that only blacks can be dumb gangstas.


----------



## Muk (Jul 1, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i don't know how your world is, however in europe a lot of people look at others in a very 'stereo typical' way. and most of them it doesn't bother them.

yes, it may be a first impression, but i get that all the time in europe and i can live with it, cause usually once you start talking to people, they'll change their mind of you.

i find the depiction of the two twins were just fine, not overly the top, but more of some wana be gansta, a try to be funny.

and comedy may be insulting to some


----------



## The Darkstar (Jul 1, 2009)

love this movie. 9.5/10. only things i didnt like about it were the twins, and the fallen being a punk and dying so quick.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 1, 2009)

9.5/10 
I expect the Fallen to be more badass. Soundwave seemed far more creepy than him. 
The movie was dripping ownage from everywhere. 
I was expecting exactly this from the movie. Also, less human screentime FTW!!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 1, 2009)

What Was Every ones Favorite part?


----------



## Grrblt (Jul 1, 2009)

Megan Fox doing a Baywatch in the desert and Optimus Prime kicking ass in the forest


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 1, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> Nah, I think it's a bit more popular than you think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) I'm not saying it isn't or won't be popular. I'm sure it will add at least another $100,000 in its grosses, but I dont think it will go that far like TDK did. I also think Ice Age 3 will boot it out. Trust me, summer+kids movies= success.

2) I agree. There was enough action for it. As I said, I had no issues with the pacing. I just found the humor to be THAT BAD.

3) They don't need to be developed at all. But there needs to be one we can really like and follow. I really did like Optimus, and even felt it when he died. But when he died, I felt the movie lost a lot. I hoped Bumbleblee could carry it, but he didn't.

4) Well, monster movie or not, Transformers has to abide by movie rules. If they were introduced too early, the affect would've been lost.

5) Megatron was more like a giant monster in the first movie. A major issue with it was that all the villains were boring. Megatron was simply bigger in it. That's why I kept expressing amusement that the villains were more interesting this time around.

6) Name one contrivance that was more idiotic than that. (I'm sure there are more, I just cant think of any right now)

7) To be honest Masa, I think you've been caught up in the hype. But at least(unlike me), you have a more concrete defense as to why you like it. (btw, I'll watch and review the Thing today)


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jul 1, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> What Was Every ones Favorite part?



Since everyone will probably say "The forest scene!" I'll go with some other parts.

Jetfire/Prime fusion
Bumblee ripping the spine out of Ravage (haha green stuff)


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 1, 2009)

IsoloKiro said:


> Since everyone will probably say "The forest scene!" I'll go with some other parts.
> 
> Jetfire/Prime fusion
> Bumblee ripping the spine out of Ravage (haha green stuff)



hehe Aside From the Forrest Scene

I loved Prime Battling Murdering The Fallen

As well as BB's Fight With Rampage and Ravage

hell that entire Dessert battle was Bitching imo from beginning to end


----------



## Watchman (Jul 1, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> What Was Every ones Favorite part?



Soundwave pwning the world's military via tentacle-raping a satellite and Ravage pwning NEST single-handedly.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 1, 2009)

Michael Bays Transformers

Series 1 - The All Spark Saga (Complete)

[01] Transformers: Defiance		             (Comic)
[02] Transformers: Prequel		             (Comic)
[03] Transformers: The Movie
[04] Transformers: The Reign of Starscream	(Comic)
[05] Transformers: Alliance			(Comic)
[06] Transformers II: Revenge of the Fallen

Series 2 - Title N/A


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 1, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> 1) I'm not saying it isn't or won't be popular. I'm sure it will add at least another $100,000 in its grosses, but I dont think it will go that far like TDK did. I also think Ice Age 3 will boot it out. Trust me, summer+kids movies= success.



It won't beat _TDK_, but I doubt _Ice Age 3_ will beat it out either. I mean, did _Up_ do anything to _Star Trek?_ 

It's the highest grossing movie of the year before a week has past. $100,000? It has made $400 *million* in about 5 days. $100,000 is a pretty darn embarassing estimate.



> 2) I agree. There was enough action for it. As I said, I had no issues with the pacing. I just found the humor to be THAT BAD.



Well, I did'nt. Taste I guess.



> 3) They don't need to be developed at all. But there needs to be one we can really like and follow. I really did like Optimus, and even felt it when he died. But when he died, I felt the movie lost a lot. I hoped Bumbleblee could carry it, but he didn't.



Well, again it's just taste. I don't think it was that important. And I think Sam was supposed to fill that role a bit anyway. 

After all, these robots are almost all thousands of years old (in most other media, tens of millions). Their personalities probably don't have that much more development left.



> 4) Well, monster movie or not, Transformers has to abide by movie rules. If they were introduced too early, the affect would've been lost.



Maybe, but I think they were introduced a bit too late. 



> 5) Megatron was more like a giant monster in the first movie. A major issue with it was that all the villains were boring. Megatron was simply bigger in it. That's why I kept expressing amusement that the villains were more interesting this time around.



Amusement? 

You thought it was funny?



> 6) Name one contrivance that was more idiotic than that. (I'm sure there are more, I just cant think of any right now)



Hmmm....

In _Mission: Impossible 2_, the businessman buys a stolen virus and vaccine from terrorists towards the end.

However, the vaccine was stolen by the employee who invented it, but the virus the bad guys sell to him was a sample that they stole from said businessman themselves, the very night before in fact. They actually killed many of his employees to get at it.

And he had previously agreed to buy the virus and vaccine from them for the price he paid them later. Why? He had lost the vaccine, but he had three samples of the virus in his building. Even though Tom Cruise destroyed two of them (so the baddies saved the last sample) that was after the deal was made. Was the guy actually wanting to be robbed by spies and terrorists? 

In other words, this corrupt businessman is so crooked that he will buy lethal viruses from _the very people who stole it from him_, and *he'll agree to pay before they even steal it!* I think that he might have thought they had his employees sample, but he does'nt even bring up the issue that "Hey! You fuckers robbed me!" 



> 7) To be honest Masa, I think you've been caught up in the hype. But at least(unlike me), you have a more concrete defense as to why you like it. (btw, I'll watch and review the Thing today)



Nah. I did'nt notice much of the hype- I genuinelly enjoyed it, and I am amazed by all the venom being spewed forth on it, esp. since there are far more dissapointing summer blockbusters released over the years that did'nt get or warrant this much hatred. 

And I do think that it's the best summer blockbuster released thusfar, and the most entertaining (_Star Trek_ came out in spring, and it was better but was'nt quite as fun).

Yes, review The Thing. Then get to the more important ones- _Aliens_ and _Terminators._


----------



## Buster (Jul 1, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> What Was Every ones Favorite part?


Sideswipe owning Sideways
"Damn I'm good".


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 1, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> It won't beat _TDK_, but I doubt _Ice Age 3_ will beat it out either. I mean, did _Up_ do anything to _Star Trek?_
> 
> It's the highest grossing movie of the year before a week has past. $100,000? It has made $400 *million* in about 5 days. $100,000 is a pretty darn embarassing estimate.
> 
> ...



1) Maybe I didn't clarify. I meant I think Ice Age will knock T2 out of the #1 spot, which I believe "Up" did. In terms of overall gross......who knows.

2) Personally, I think just about everyone who wanted to see it has seen it. I also dont think it's good enough to continue to dominate, especially with so many other big movies coming out. 

3) Taste, yes. But I like to think that I'm easily pleased in terms of comedies. I actually look forward to watching those spoof films, after all. But while that doesn't really matter, it just seems like most people didn't find this to be very funny. I actually thought that the humor was hit-or-miss. The Mom issue just bugged me. Furthermore, at times the humor seemed to be aimed at kids, but then they'd do some adult humor as well(what was with all the humping?)

4) Except the movie isn't called "Sam". It's called "Transformers". The shark from "Jaws" had more personality than just about every transformer in this movie. I said I didn't expect any development, but none of them were interesting enough to represent them. As said, Optimus(the coolest of them all) is gone for most of the movie. To make matters worse, Sam's 'development' was cliched. How many times must we see a "I wanna be normal" subplot act as character depth? 

5) I suppose. Strangely, I didnt have a problem with how late they were introduced. I simply got tired of the movie around the time when they go to "Sector 7"'s base. I guess watching out of focus robot battles wore me down.

6) Yes, in the first film, I complained that the villains were all bland while the autobots were all pretty cool. Here, it's the villains who interested me while the autobots were bland. I do find that funny.

7) Sounds more like a plot hole than a contrivance. 

8) I think most people are annoyed with T2 because it was so expensive and while entertaining, was still "bad" for them. A movie can be entertaining and good. In many ways, they look at T2 as what is happening to cinema in general. The quality gets lower, the expectations get lower, and the quality then keeps on getting lower and lower.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 1, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> What Was Every ones Favorite part?



Isabla Lucas lap dance at the party


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 1, 2009)

^Anything with Megan Fox.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 1, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> What Was Every ones Favorite part?


Optimus jumping/driving off an aeroplane and doing an aerial transformation. That was just beautiful.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 1, 2009)

TRANSFORMERS: DEFIANCE

01]



[02]



[03]



[04]



[05]


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 1, 2009)

TRANSFORMERS: THE REIGN OF STARSCREAM Part 1

[01]



[02]



[03]



[04]



[05]



[06]


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 1, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> What Was Every ones Favorite part?



Optimus saying, "I'll take you all on!" And him kicking the ass of 3 Decipticons. That was beautiful.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 1, 2009)

my favorite part was watching megan fox hide her ugly ass thumbs


----------



## Zeroo (Jul 1, 2009)

one of my fav parts was devastator transformation...


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 1, 2009)

*Bumblebee jumps on top of rampage and throws him to the side*
Sam: *Kill him*
*Bumblebee mask guard goes on, he hits rampage in the face, dodges a car and hits him again*
Most badass moment for me. Prime's "I'll take you all on" was badass toot hough.


----------



## korican04 (Jul 2, 2009)

During the fight in Egypt when Sam and his woman were running to get the pixie dust to Prime, they were running through some huge columns and temples. That was actually Luxor Temple which in luxor, egypt 400 miles away from the Pyramids in Cairo, they must have gone through a space warp or something. 

I liked the movie it was mayhem from start to finish. 

I liked when bumble bee destroyed the house trying to fight little transformed appliances.


----------



## Buster (Jul 2, 2009)

Made a Transformers manga thread if someone is interested 

Rakkushimi-YT


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 2, 2009)

The action of the movie was decent enough. The attempts at humor, however, were not. Seriously, the dogs humping, the robot humping Fox's leg, and the stereotypical twins all failed to be funny. And if someone cracked another joke about someone's balls. Ugh.

Overall, this was a movie not meant to be taken too seriously. Not the best movie ever, but enjoyable.


----------



## superman_1 (Jul 2, 2009)

this movie was awesome... complete entertainer and i enjoyed it... too bad there was a big lineup for the last show and had to wait in the line... by the time we got inside...the seats got taken by the ppl waiting in the line early...and we had to seat in the 4th row from the front...lol... kinda ruined the experience but the movie was still overall awesome...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 2, 2009)

Ping Pong Anyone


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 2, 2009)

Anyone watched Nostalgia Critic's review?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 2, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Anyone watched Nostalgia Critic's review?



Nope, but I watched Spooney's and the Chick's review of the 1986 movie.


----------



## Darc (Jul 2, 2009)

I despise how this all works where the second film is always guaranteed a shitload of money even if it sucks because everyone loved the first one. Same thing happened with Pirates, this movie wasn't as bad as the reviews said but it still didn't match the first one in story(guess that's what happens when you make a script in 1 month) but the action was alright(the downtime though nearly put me to sleep).


----------



## Bender (Jul 2, 2009)

This shit is rich the eycandy of the movie turns on the porno director of this movie.  

Read this shit is hilarious

*Director: Megan Fox 'Says Some Very Ridiculous Things'*


> Megan Fox slammed "Transformers" director Michael Bay for focusing more on special effects than acting, but he doesn't mind.
> 
> "Well, that's Megan Fox for you," Bay tell the Wall Street Journal. "She says some very ridiculous things because she's 23 years old and she still has a lot of growing to do.
> See Megan Fox's sexiest red carpet looks >>
> ...



Naruto 454


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 2, 2009)

Aww I was going to post that 

Oh well


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 2, 2009)

bay must be stupid.  Everyone knew will smith and martin lawrence long before bay.  and affleck and cage aren't regarded as great are even good actors.  and shia was already in like 10 big movies before transformers.  micheal Gay


----------



## Sol Starrk (Jul 2, 2009)

~TRANSFORMERS REVENGE OF THE FALLEN IS THE BEST MOVIE OF THE SUMMER~


----------



## Sol Starrk (Jul 2, 2009)

~WHO WATCHED THE MOVIE~  FOR THOSE WHO HAVENT SEEN THE MOVIE, YOU SHOULD SEE IT CAUSE YOU WILL LOVE IT


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 2, 2009)

Actually, Bay did help jumpstart a few careers. Smith and Lawrence were big T.V stars, but there is a big difference between that and movie stars. Ask Clint Eastwood. 

Shia's career was also mainly in television and supporting roles. His only leading role that was a hit at the time was Disturbia. 

So he has done pretty well in that regard.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 2, 2009)

> "Nobody in the world knew about Megan Fox until I found her and put her in Transformers,"


Ehh, I knew about her way before Transformers. When she guest starred on that episode of Two and a Half Men, which I just happen to see while channel surfing.

Official Obligatory "Where's Hinata?" Thread

So much work done to her face already.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 2, 2009)

Have Doctors Found her Brain or is it the size of a Micro Chip


----------



## Bender (Jul 3, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Actually, Bay did help jumpstart a few careers. Smith and Lawrence were HUGE T.V stars





They must've wiped your memory clean

Now go back in time and look at how well known that movie was and how much beter it performed than any of Michael Bay's shitty plot-hole films.

Also "jumpstart"? :rofl 

The only thing he did was make them sit on the bench and watch him use his special effects. 

I knew Shia Lebouf from way back 

Holes (much better than Transformers in my opinion)

and a supporting role in iRobot

Then there's Megan Fox

Come now you were in his movie Bad Boys II and noow you're complaining about how shitty his movies are


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 3, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> They must've wiped your memory clean
> 
> Now go back in time and look at how well known that movie was and how much beter it performed than any of Michael Bay's shitty plot-hole films.



Too bad Men in Black came two years after Bad Boys, otherwise you might of had a point.



> Holes (much better than Transformers in my opinion)



Holes was a weak kids film, now he's a leading man...kinda.


----------



## Bender (Jul 3, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Too bad Men in Black came two years after Bad Boys, otherwise you might of had a point.



Still made a better impression on people than that  Bad Boys weak-shit did. 

Next to Independence Day that's his highest grossing film.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 3, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Still made a better impression on people than that  Bad Boys weak-shit did.
> 
> Next to Independence Day that's his highest grossing film.



Too bad that wasn't what we were talking about.

We were talking about Michael Bay giving his movie career a kick in the ass. Without Bad Boys, Smith might have never been in MIB.


----------



## Bender (Jul 3, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Too bad that wasn't what we were talking about.
> 
> We were talking about Michael Bay giving his movie career a kick in the ass. Without Bad Boys, Smith might have never been in MIB.



*sighs* 

I guess I'm going to have to explain this again

So prick your ears and listen up

NO ONE LIKED MICHAEL BAY's films. He was alone. The only reason he was given the part for Men in Black was because of his acting in Fresh prince of Bel-air and the director's wife was a fan of his show.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah nobody likes Micheal bays films, i mean him scoring millions on transformers is because people obviously hate him. 

Seriously man, speaking you man to man, you got to get a stop hating on this guy so much. Enjoy something instead of bitching about a man constantly while not changing anyone's mind about him and he's basically a millionaire who will never know any of us. You care way to much about the guy man, way to much.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 3, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:
			
		

> Holes (much better than Transformers in my opinion)


Get out of the thread.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 3, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Seriously man, speaking you man to man, you got to get a stop hating on this guy so much. Enjoy something instead of bitching about a man constantly while not changing anyone's mind about him ...You care way to much about the guy man, way to much.



This has gone beyond just being mad at watching Bay's movies (which I doubt Blaze has). If you are trying to prove how intellectual you are, you've got to try to make sensible arguments, and keep the facts straight. I think we just got a troll on our hands.

That or Michael Bay touched him when he was younger.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 3, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Actually, Bay did help jumpstart a few careers. Smith and Lawrence were big T.V stars, but there is a big difference between that and movie stars. Ask Clint Eastwood.
> 
> Shia's career was also mainly in television and supporting roles. His only leading role that was a hit at the time was Disturbia.
> 
> So he has done pretty well in that regard.



i think ur off.  according to imdb smith was already in independence day by the time of bad boys, and bad boys was just extra grooming for smith as a leading man.  Smith didn't have the chops to lead a movie by himself, they paired him with martin who has a better presence and lightened up bad boys.  Martin didn't do much more action, so a  bay movie doesn't help him.  

in other words smith was already on his way to a big leading man / action movie career, bad boys was just a stepping stone, not his breakout.  smith wasn't discovered in movies, so he doesn't have a movie breakout, but if he did, i would have to say it was independence day, not bad boys.

and shia was being groomed since "holes" to be a leading man.  It was obvious to anyone who saw him land big part after big part, even they were sidekick roles, though he was pretty much unknown.    Don't forget he also was in that reeves movie, with the demons.  and other things.  To me Shia is one of the most suspicious out of nowhere actors in hollywood.  Bay didn't make him.  



Blaze of Glory said:


> They must've wiped your memory clean
> 
> Now go back in time and look at how well known that movie was and how much beter it performed than any of Michael Bay's shitty plot-hole films.
> 
> ...



i agree with most of this



Vonocourt said:


> Too bad that wasn't what we were talking about.
> 
> We were talking about Michael Bay giving his movie career a kick in the ass. Without Bad Boys, Smith might have never been in MIB.



like i said above, bad boys was just a test to see if smith can hack an action movie.  At least that's my feeling on how these roles are lined up and how actors build up their resumes to better and better parts.


----------



## demonoid28 (Jul 3, 2009)

i enjoyed the movie, effects were awesome. now what was the chevy sports car in the movie? and i'm not talking about the camaro. it was silver


----------



## Bender (Jul 3, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> This has gone beyond just being mad at watching Bay's movies (which I doubt Blaze has). If you are trying to prove how intellectual you are, you've got to try to make sensible arguments, and keep the facts straight.



I was just sharing an article that's all.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 3, 2009)

Bay has the ability to make good movies, but he fails hard 8 times out of 10.

(Personal favorites by Bay, Bad Boys, The Rock, Bad Boys II).

The 5 things that made me like this current Transformers movie is:

1) Isabel Lucas 
2) Megan Fox 
3) Optimus Prime owning everyone.
4) Explosions 
5) ..........Explosions?

Transformers RotF is a pretty good blockbuster action movie for the Summer, but it's very from being a masterpiece.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 3, 2009)

I think Bay and Megan should reconcile. Bay can't make plot intensive movies and Megan can't really act. That should make them real happy again


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 3, 2009)

Bay's kinda being arrogant this time and I think he should fold over. Him stating that he jumpstarted all these careers is silly, because a lot of these stars had their big breaks already and didn't need Bay. Smith had his independance day. LeBeouf had Holes and Disturbia and so on. Really, I'm wishing Bay didn't talk so much smack. He's already made a lot of money this weekend.

He should go buy himself another awesome pussycat.


----------



## Bender (Jul 3, 2009)

After reading that article I looked up on her

I mean I hate her body. 

But personal interests it's pretty cool. 

She likes anime 

and is a comic book geek freak just  like me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 3, 2009)

You hate who's body?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 3, 2009)

He hates Megan foxes body. Says something about it wanted to be like black girls but can't or some stupid shit like that.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow.

I don't her body trying to be like a black girls at all, it looks pretty damn good to me either way.

Not enough Isabel Lucas love in this thread, makes me a bit sad.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 3, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Wow.
> 
> I don't her body trying to be like a black girls at all, it looks pretty damn good to me either way.
> 
> *Not enough Isabel Lucas love in this thread, makes me a bit sad. *



Agreed Wish she would have had a better role though. As in not being a robot, but still being sexy and all that. I mean she's like >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> hotter than Megan Fox


----------



## Renreg (Jul 3, 2009)

Went to see it yesterday, thought it was good, apart from every female character got on my nerves


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 3, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Agreed Wish she would have had a better role though. As in not being a robot, but still being sexy and all that. I mean she's like >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> hotter than Megan Fox



no she aint


----------



## MajorThor (Jul 3, 2009)

Bay is god in comparison to Uwe Boll. Wanna see bad movies. Watch anything Uwe Boll.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 3, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> i think ur off.  according to imdb smith was already in independence day by the time of bad boys, and bad boys was just extra grooming for smith as a leading man.  Smith didn't have the chops to lead a movie by himself, they paired him with martin who has a better presence and lightened up bad boys.  Martin didn't do much more action, so a  bay movie doesn't help him.
> 
> in other words smith was already on his way to a big leading man / action movie career, bad boys was just a stepping stone, not his breakout.  smith wasn't discovered in movies, so he doesn't have a movie breakout, but if he did, i would have to say it was independence day, not bad boys.
> 
> ...



ID4 was released July 2nd 1996. bad boys was released in April 2005. Actually, Bay's movie did help Martin. He went on to do a crapload of bad films after this. Not good for us, but good for Martin Lawrence.

You need to realize that being a T.V star and a movie star are two different things. When I said ask Clint Eastwood, I was refering to that his big break was on Rawhide. But it was his early Spaghetti westerns(Good, bad and the ugly, etc) that made him into a star, and Dirty Harry made him into an icon. 

Look at Mathew Fox, who is the lead in "Lost". He's done some big T.V shows, but he has yet to really do well in the movie business. No one wants to be a T.V star forever. 

As for Shia, I said he was in supporting roles(Constantine/I Robot), but that's not 'leading man' quality. I did forget about Holes, but that didn't turn him into a leading man. After all, he was still a kid(17?) at the time and he'd go on to do mostly supporting stuff. 

It was "Disturbia" that was his first leading movie. But they were made in the same year, so I doubt that helped his casting in Transformers. I'd like to remind you that the reviews for the first film were actually pretty good, and it made a shit load of money. Disturbia had about the same reviews and made alot of money, but not as much as Transformers. Hence, it was probably Transformers that helped him get into much bigger movies(like Eagle Eye).

I think you guys are letting your hatred of Bay and the movie cloud your judgement.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 3, 2009)

You mean 1995 right?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah your right MH. Bay is good at getting actors in the wider spectrum of the mainstream audience. Will Smith had a well reviewed role in Six Degrees of Seperation in '93, but no one really knows him for that movie (at least most people don't). I mean Bay's asplosions have to be good for something right?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah, 1995....Whoops. 

It's not really that Bay's films were good or bad(although I liked them), it's that people saw him. Really, I don't think Bay's actionfests were any worse than ID4......which was a Roland Emmerich actionfest.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 3, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah, 1995....Whoops.
> 
> It's not really that Bay's films were good or bad(although I liked them), it's that people saw him. Really, I don't think Bay's actionfests were any worse than ID4......which was the *only decent* Roland Emmerich actionfest.



Fix'd it for ya.

Even with Pearl Harbor, I'd put Michael Bay above Roland Emmerich.


----------



## Bender (Jul 3, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> ID4 was released July 2nd 1996. bad boys was released in April 2005. Actually, Bay's movie did help Martin. He went on to do a crapload of bad films after this. Not good for us, but good for Martin Lawrence.





Once again, the acting was not what people were interested in seeing it was the special effects all the scenes were reused footage from other buddy cop films. Get your facts straight. Lawrence had a bigger salary from his show Martin than he did Bad Boy. 



			
				MartialHorror said:
			
		

> You need to realize that being a T.V star and a movie star are two different things. When I said ask Clint Eastwood, I was refering to that his big break was on Rawhide. But it was his early Spaghetti westerns(Good, bad and the ugly, etc) that made him into a star, and Dirty Harry made him into an icon.




And I'm telling you you dope that they aren't. TV/Movie that person is well known.



> Look at Mathew Fox, who is the lead in "Lost". He's done some big T.V shows, but he has yet to really do well in the movie business. No one wants to be a T.V star forever.



Regardless of being a TV star they're still famous. Get this through your thick skull you and the rest of the Baytards on here his movies are nothing more than stepping stones. I'm not saying this because I hate him. I'm saying this because it's the truth. His movies are not that big impacts on media much less film industry.



> As for Shia, I said he was in supporting roles
> (Constantine/I Robot), but that's not 'leading man' quality. I did forget about Holes, but that didn't turn him into a leading man. After all, he was still a kid(17?) at the time and he'd go on to do mostly supporting stuff.



Still iRobot was a good movie. As for Holes that was his best movie yet sure no big EXPLOSIONS but overall good movie.



> It was "Disturbia" that was his first leading movie. But they were made in the same year, so I doubt that helped his casting in Transformers.



And let me remind you once again that Transformers was not a phenomenally escalating movie of proportional levels. It was average and Disturbia was more of a movie to brag about them Transformers. Both 1 and 2's flaws were the same. In the first movie there was TOO much talking and very few fights scenes and laughable dialogue. 



> I'd like to remind you that the reviews for the first film were actually pretty good, and it made a shit load of money. Disturbia had about the same reviews and made alot of money, but not as much as Transformers.



Dude it only made $300 million in the box office

The movie got cockslapped when 

Pirates of the Carribean made $500 million


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't think MH is trying to say that Transformers was a "phenomenally escalating movie of proportional levels". But its a movie that the masses "love" or at least go out and pay money to see. And the more people the watch the more well known you are. Look at Shai's career before Transformers or even Disturbia or iRobot or Holes. Was he really all that well known? He had a kid show on cable TV if I'm not mistaken. How many people knew Shia was a good actor or even knew about him. On a national scale, I'd say not many.


----------



## Nazime Kazuka (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow just watched it today and wow.... So much fighting it was awesome!!!!


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 3, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Dude it only made $300 million in the box office
> 
> The movie got cockslapped when
> 
> Pirates of the Carribean made $500 million



Transformers worldwide gross:$708,272,592

Pirates of the Caribbean worldwide gross:$654,264,015

Strictly talking domestic gross, Transformers made about fourteen million more.


----------



## Trism (Jul 3, 2009)

This movie isn't as bad as the critics make it out to be, but still, it could've been much better. The jokes were terrible and corny, and even the action was only okay. The special effects are the only real saving grace for me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 3, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Once again, the acting was not what people were interested in seeing it was the special effects all the scenes were reused footage from other buddy cop films. Get your facts straight. Lawrence had a bigger salary from his show Martin than he did Bad Boy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) It doesn't matter if people want to see the acting or not. It's if the movies make money. When more people know who you are, you're going to get bigger and better roles. Two, it doesn't matter if he was making more money. Doing TV shows gets old. It's fun for awhile, but even if you get paid alot, it becomes tiring. Once again, look at CLint Eastwood. He got paid alot for Rawhide, but he took very little for Fistful of Dollars so he can get out of T.V business. 

If Lawrence thought the money he was making on Martin was worth it, he would keep doing T.V shows. Yet notice how big stars who start off in TV, rarely go back unless their careers are suffering?

2) And I'm telling you that stars do not like doing the same thing over and over again. It gets tiring, regardless of the money and fame.

3) First off, I'm not a Baytard. Just because I defend him in THIS discussion, it doesn't mean I'm necessarily a big fan of his. But of course, because I'm being objective about this and it happens to be in Bay's favor, I am obviously a Baytard. You aren't listening to me either. NO TV STAR WANTS TO BE A TV STAR FOREVER!

4) IRobot was not that good of a movie. But regardless, it was still a small role for him. Most likely, if he had done Transformers prior, he would not have done it. 

5) Blaze, your opinion is pointless. Regardless of what you say, you're not changing anyones minds about the movie. Same with me. What matters is that most people liked it, and it made a shit load of money. Get over it. Like it or not, it made Shia into an A list movie star.

Vonocort: I actually find all of Emmerich;s movies to be about the same. Not as bad as everyone says, but not all that great either(well, 10,000BC sucked). But yes, Bay is much better than him.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 4, 2009)

thanks for reminding me MH, six degrees was will smiths film "coming out" bc he showed he was committed to being a serious actor, and did that gay kiss that many of his fans hated him for for a while.

and u r right about those dates, i had the date for MIB instead.  Seems bad boys was probably preparing him for his role in ID4 instead.  still i think it was a path smith would have had even if another director did bad boys well.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 4, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> thanks for reminding me MH, six degrees was will smiths film "coming out" bc he showed he was committed to being a serious actor, and did that gay kiss that many of his fans hated him for for a while.
> 
> and u r right about those dates, i had the date for MIB instead.  Seems bad boys was probably preparing him for his role in ID4 instead.  still i think it was a path smith would have had even if another director did bad boys well.



Are you saying Will Smith would've done fine if he hadn't done Bad Boys, or that Bad Boys would've still been a success if Bay didn't do it?

Either way, that's pure speculation.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 4, 2009)

Saw the movie again. Just as bad as the first time (though I did pay more attention to the Optimus vs 3 Con fight) but I still loved it

Looking for someone else to see it with now


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jul 4, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Transformers worldwide gross:$708,272,592
> 
> Pirates of the Caribbean worldwide gross:$654,264,015
> 
> Strictly talking domestic gross, Transformers made about fourteen million more.



You do realize that he was talking about Dead Man's Chest right? That would be the logical choice since that was the Pirate's that came out in the same year as Transformers...


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 4, 2009)

IsoloKiro said:


> You do realize that he was talking about Dead Man's Chest right? That would be the logical choice since that was the Pirate's that came out in the same year as Transformers...



Actually, it was "At World's End" that came out the same year as the 1st Trans movie.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jul 4, 2009)

LMAO My bad.


----------



## Bender (Jul 4, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> 1) It doesn't matter if people want to see the acting or not. It's if the movies make money. When more people know who you are, you're going to get bigger and better roles.



Just because it's a good movie that relies on special effects does not mean you're the ones who get all the attention. It's the actors. You think you're the one responsible for it? All they did was stand around shouting being all noisy and shit.



> If Lawrence thought the money he was making on Martin was worth it, he would keep doing T.V shows. Yet notice how big stars who start off in TV, rarely go back unless their careers are suffering?



Martin Lawrence was a big star until the scandal concerning his drug abuse and sexual harassment came out. He could'be kept doing it if he wanted to if people weren't so fed up with dumbass. He made more money on that and it's not that he didn't want to it's that he couldn't. 




			
				MartialHorror said:
			
		

> First off, I'm not a Baytard. Just because I defend him in THIS discussion, it doesn't mean I'm necessarily a big fan of his. But of course, because I'm being objective about this and it happens to be in Bay's favor, I am obviously a Baytard. You aren't listening to me either. NO TV STAR WANTS TO BE A TV STAR FOREVER!





> Are you saying Will Smith would've done fine if he hadn't done Bad Boys, or that Bad Boys would've still been a success if Bay didn't do it?
> 
> Either way, that's pure speculation.




Then what is that shit? You're an idiot dude.

I'm not a bay-tard but I'm saying if you're in his movies it'll boost your carreer it did not such thing. Not only are you contradicting yourself you don't even know what the hell you're talking about. Men In Black and Fresh Prince of Bel Air  is what made Will Smith as famous as he is today. Bad Boy? Get off his dick dude. To this very day no one will even bring up that movie...Except you. Men in Black was a commercial success and remains one of his biggest hits. Also TV Star forever? 

I never said anything like that nor am I implying it. I said that TV shows also make you famous and some of them bring you big cash and people didn't leave it because they're sick of it they just went to pursue other things. Like the dude who was in Cousin Skeeter it's not that he quit it cuz he was sick of it it's cuz he had other parts to play. It's all about the money.





 IRobot was not that good of a movie. But regardless, it was still a small role for him. Most likely, if he had done Transformers prior, he would not have done it.[/QUOTE]



> Blaze, your opinion is pointless. Regardless of what you say, you're not changing anyones minds about the movie. Same with me. What matters is that most people liked it, and it made a shit load of money. Get over it. Like it or not, it made Shia into an A list movie star.



I'm not even raging over the movie anymore I'm just pissed because the shit you say has breached the level of otherworldly stupidity. It's climbed godly levels. Transformers did not make Shia an A-list actor especially if it's the special effects that are the main course of the movie. I'm through trying to convince I'm merely saying if you're okay with your senses being beaten senselessly by tis movie to the point you suffer a reduction in IQ. That is not why people ONLY go to the movies. IT'S TO SEE PEOPLE ACT. What the hell makes you think if it's special effects that takes precedence is going to make people like Shia LeBouf be recommended for roles in big movies in the future? Seriously, it's like you can't get through a scene through this movie without having toilet humor in it. Don't get me wrong I love Optimus and Bumblbee but it has too many useless characters that it feels like you're being trolled with them taking up all the time of the movie and making it as long as it is.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 4, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Just because it's a good movie that relies on special effects does not mean you're the ones who get all the attention. It's the actors. You think you're the one responsible for it? All they did was stand around shouting being all noisy and shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I'm not even raging over the movie anymore I'm just pissed because the shit you say has breached the level of otherworldly stupidity. It's climbed godly levels. Transformers did not make Shia an A-list actor especially if it's the special effects that are the main course of the movie. I'm through trying to convince I'm merely saying if you're okay with your senses being beaten senselessly by tis movie to the point you suffer a reduction in IQ. That is not why people ONLY go to the movies. IT'S TO SEE PEOPLE ACT. What the hell makes you think if it's special effects that takes precedence is going to make people like Shia LeBouf be recommended for roles in big movies in the future? Seriously, it's like you can't get through a scene through this movie without having toilet humor in it. Don't get me wrong I love Optimus and Bumblbee but it has too many useless characters that it feels like you're being trolled with them taking up all the time of the movie and making it as long as it is.[/QUOTE]

1) It doesn't matter if its the actors or the SFX that are focused on. It's if the movie is popular. That's all studios care about when casting actors.

2) Actually, Lawrence still had a few big movies after that. Well, money making wise. They weren't very good. It wasn't until the early 2000's that his movies began to flop. His scandals happened in the mid 90's. Stop making shit up....

3) Because if people would rather be TV stars instead of movie stars, you'd see Will Smith, Martin Lawrence and many others going back to it. But they don't. Hence, my speculation has basis. 

4) Wha? Like Bay or not, his movies are usually box office smashes. Bad or good, that's going to boost careers. Why do you think his movies have such high budgets?

5) T.V shows do make you famous and you bring in good money, but it's not as much as heavy movie stars make, and it gets old after awhile. It's why they don't go back to doing them. See, Blaze, you're making shit up by saying it was "MIB" and "Fresh Prince" that made him big, probably because you like both of those. Indeed, they played a part. But "Bad Boys", "ID4" and other box office smashes also contributed to his rising star. Get over it. 

6) "I'm not even raging over the movie anymore I'm just pissed because the shit you say has breached the level of otherworldly stupidity"

-Yes, My facts are so alot more stupid than your biased opinions. Oh Blaze, you are just soooo smart. lol, get over yourself. Notice how after Transformers he goes and does 2 other big budgeted SFX laden movies? Face it, you can't get past your own bias.

You add to your lost debate by throwing in insults and such. I'm clearly making you angry, and if your argument was sound, you wouldn't need to be. Either that or you're just kind of an asshole.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 4, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Are you saying Will Smith would've done fine if he hadn't done Bad Boys, or that Bad Boys would've still been a success if Bay didn't do it?
> 
> Either way, that's pure speculation.



MH, i'm saying smith would have had a big career regardless of who was his director in bad boys, and bad boys would have been as big a hit if bay didn't direct it, mostly cause of smith and lawrence.  I barely remember the explosions in bad boys anyway, i do remember funny ass martin jokes and some interesting characters.

Either way will smith is bigger than micheal bay. 

See i lived in So Cal for a while now, and I'm accustomed to people like Bay, who take credit or try to take 100% credit for things they only had a hand in.  It goes on alot over here, it's part of marketing yourself, but some people go too far, i think we have that here.  He probably tells everybody he works with that he made smiths and shias career.  And whenever I hear that kind of big talk i always pause and think about wether the guy is spewing bullshit or not.  

This time i've decided I don't really buy it. He got these guys when they are young and wanting to be leading action actors, cause action movies make money and bay can make a special effects action movie.  Hollywood doesn't put people with no prospects in these big budget movies.  Shia and smith were already going places.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 4, 2009)

1) What if Uwe Boll directed Bad Boys? Would it still have been a hit?

2) As for Will Smith being bigger than Micheal Bay........I guess. It's not really fair to compare actors to directors in terms of popularity.

3) I think Bay is interesting to listen too, but I kind of agree here. He does take credit for too much. But you can't deny that most people he's worked with have gotten big from his movies. That's the fact I keep trying to nail into Blaze's mind. Maybe they would've gotten big anyway, but that's all speculation.

4) May I remind you how many big action stars have fallen from glory thanks to bad movies? Just about all the old martial arts dudes, Wesley Snipes, Stallone and even Arnold fell from glory. So I think it's pointless to presume that Shia and Smith would've gone places. Especially as Transformers is what made Shia into a huge star. Disturbia was a hit, but it could've easily meant he would be typecast in those teen horror flicks. that wouldn't have helped his career. 

Furthermore, talent alone doesn't necessarily make you big.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 5, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Actually, it was "At World's End" that came out the same year as the 1st Trans movie.



Well, then that comparison isn't really fair.

At World's End had hype from its predecessors, which were rather well-received...meanwhile the only things Transformers had to hype it up were a toy line and a Saturday morning cartoon from the eighties.

Though I have to admit, this whole debate is getting ridiculous. How anybody could bother reading all of the text in the last four posts is beyond me.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 5, 2009)

The Autobots have joined the military to hunt down the Decepticons. We're told the Decepticons are "doing things," but they appear to be hiding peacefully when the Autobots show up and brutally murder them.

Yeah. The Decepticons aren't apparently doing anything, then the Autobots show up, the Decepticons run for their goddamn lives, and the Autobots hunt them down and brutally murder them. It's kind of weird.

BTW, why is the U.S. military helping them? Supposedly to help keep the Transformers a secret from the public? Although since the climax of the last film was a massive firefight involving 50-foot robots and took place over five miles of downtown Los Angeles and the beginning of this film wrecks several miles of Shanghai, China, they seem to be incredibly shitty at their job.

Anyway, a descent movie, but I prefer the first one over this.

The only thing I'm pissed with this movie is that Devastator went down really fast. He went down not by an autobot, but by a freaking battleship.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 5, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> BTW, why is the U.S. military helping them? Supposedly to help keep the Transformers a secret from the public? Although since the climax of the last film was a massive firefight involving 50-foot robots and took place over five miles of downtown Los Angeles and the beginning of this film wrecks several miles of Shanghai, China,* they seem to be incredibly shitty at their job.*



If they're able to cover up the destruction of Los Angeles, I'd say they're doing a great job.


----------



## masterriku (Jul 6, 2009)

I saw this movie on Friday and it was awesome but that just might be because I wasn't expecting much on the dialogue front.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, looks like I was right. Ice Age kicked T2 out of the number one spot and it's viewers dropped to like 25%.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 6, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Well, looks like I was right. Ice Age kicked T2 out of the number one spot and it's viewers dropped to like 25%.



Boxofficemojo/yahoo are reporting that Trans2 nudged Ice Age out of the top spot by less than 1mill.

And if you just compare the weekends, it was 'bout a 50% drop for Trans2. That's what I thought was gonna happen.


----------



## Sup Brah (Jul 6, 2009)

either way i loved the movie.
yes the dialogue sucked.... but it was definitely entertaining to watch. it was just FUN!
i actually watched it twice. the day it came out and then again like 2 days later.

i loved it.
people need to stop being over critical.... thats all i have to say. not looking in this thread again so please dont argue


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 6, 2009)

bah, was wrong after all. Dammit.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 7, 2009)

Saw it again today on IMAX. Some of the fight scenes are extended like Optimus's Forest Fight, and it looked awesome. Can't help the fact that some of it looks like mashed up junk scraps, though.


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 7, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> ...Devastator went down really fast. He went down not by an autobot, but by a freaking battleship.



Actually it was a rail gun. the part that sucked is that the peices didnt transform and fight, its not like they couldn't.
Goku vs. Naruto


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 7, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> bah, was wrong after all. Dammit.



Told you.

No one's beating my Transformer yet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2009)

I saw the movie on Saturday. Overall it was decent--certainly not as bad as people are trying to make it out to be--but it had its flaws of course. The Decepticons all looked like shit, for one.


----------



## Grrblt (Jul 7, 2009)

Kagemizu said:


> Actually it was a rail gun. the part that sucked is that the peices didnt transform and fight, its not like they couldn't.
> Which anime has the best battles.



Rail gun 

No gunpowder involved. Shit catching fire from air resistance.


----------



## AlexaStar (Jul 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I saw the movie last Friday. I loved it! Sure it was a long movie and some of the Decepticons were taken down far too easily (that's you Devastator, Ravage, and Scorponok), but it was enjoyable. I'm just glad that Starscream survived! Skids, Mudflap, and Wheelie made the movie very enjoyable for me, along with the fact that there were female Transformers (Arcee, Chromia, and the Pretender!) Overall, this movie makes me anticipate the possible sequel even more!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2009)

That reminds me: what was all this talk about racist robots? They were obviously caircatures. People need to grow up for fuck's sake.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 7, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That reminds me: what was all this talk about racist robots? They were obviously caircatures. People need to grow up for fuck's sake.



caricatures of whom? and wat do u mean "(u) people"?


----------



## Toby (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm still disappointed that Optimus Prime didn't megatransform with the Matrix of Leadership. 

But the whole point of the movie for me was to watch robots fight like there's no tomorrow, and I'm satisfied. The railgun was like a finishing fanfare in my book.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 7, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That reminds me: what was all this talk about racist robots? They were obviously caircatures. People need to grow up for fuck's sake.



Who needs to grow up? The people complaining, or the people who made said "caricatures?"


----------



## Adonis (Jul 7, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Who needs to grow up? The people complaining, or the people who made said "caricatures?"



Take a guess.

I'll give you a hint: what would a person who used the term [racial] caricature as a defense against racism allegations think?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 7, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Take a guess.
> 
> I'll give you a hint: what would a person who used the term [racial] caricature as a defense against racism allegations think?



I know, I was just pointing the rather hypocritical nature of the post.

Though, I wouldn't really call the robots _racist_. I mean, Michael Bay has three films with black people in big heroic roles. I think he's just oblivious to how offensive the stereotypes are.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 7, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> I know, I was just pointing the rather hypocritical nature of the post.
> 
> Though, I wouldn't really call the robots _racist_. I mean, Michael Bay has three films with black people in big heroic roles. I think he's just oblivious to how offensive the stereotypes are.



I misread your post. Disregard.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Jul 7, 2009)

i thought it was a lot better then the first one. though it seemed to me that they made prime real weak in the beginning and just because he put some sheets of metal he was automatically all powerful


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2009)

Weak? Did you NOT see him man handle the shit out of 3 decepticons, including megatron and starscream. Two big players. He only got beat because he was protecting Sam and Megatron stabbed him in the back. But he sure as hell handled himself in a 3 VS 1 fight.


----------



## Yammy (Jul 7, 2009)

[Delete]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wk95TAc0R1I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 8, 2009)

that's pretty funny


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 8, 2009)

Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen - 3/10 ... And my Rant... XD

Despite not wanting to see it, I caved in and saw it anyway... My goodness, it was as bad as I expected and moreso. I HEARD all the bad, but then actually seeing it, you really know how bad it is. The plot was all over the place. Megatron following The Fallen loyally? The hell was that? Megatron doesn't follow ANYBODY loyally. And the human characters... Jesus... they were totally a waste of time all through the movie. I couldn't stand them. Needed less teen angst bs and more giant robot development. And Sam talking to teh Primes in the Matrix? Ugh... What the hell is that? The plot and characters all fail miserably for the most part... Starscream was well done at least.

Speaking of the transformers... Jetfire... was... yeah... no. The Twins needed to die. Devastator was emmensly disappointing. The Fallen was built up and did nothing but get beat on like a drum. The Deception that can trasnform into a human makes no sense (not surprising in a Bay movie... nothing makes sense in them...) And yet again, the same giant flaw that was in the first movie was in this one... The Decepticons once again get no development and are just there as fodder.The only things redeeming was that the Megatron and Starscream interaction was dead on, Soundwave was in it, Ravage was awesome, oh, and Soundwave was in it and lived.

I said before that this plot sounded worse than an average G1 Episode... And I stand by that. Because while G1 Transformers had corny dialouge, was a childrens show, was mostly made to sell toys, and had technical errors all through the series, they tried A LOT harder with a lot less. At least the characters were interesting. Especially the ones people care about, the Transformers. Some episodes also had interesting structures. I would take an episode of G1 Transformers over this dreck that cost $300 Million to make anyday. So sue me.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 8, 2009)

^ Point taken. I agree with more than half of what you said. Especially about Devastator and the decepticon that can transform into a slut.


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Jul 8, 2009)

For my the movie was cool. but that slut of a Decepticon, oh come on man it's not T3 you know. But we got to see Soundwave, it's about time.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 8, 2009)

explain to me people's problem with the human transformer.  Obviously transformers should transform to robots and its out of the place of the a transformers story.  What else.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 8, 2009)

I thought it was a good idea but as with Devastator, I thought that it was too 'rushed' and didn't get enough background


----------



## Shade (Jul 8, 2009)

To quote a review quoting Shakespeare, this movie was "a tale told by an idiot, full of sound and fury, signifying nothing."

I just had to share that with you guys, it fits perfectly.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 8, 2009)

I thought the best and most accurate review line I heard was "Transformers 2: More than the eye meets."


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 9, 2009)

Well, I saw it with my little brother...and yes, this movie is flat out terrible. There's so many little things that you could go for pages about, and people have already done that. So I'm not gonna bother repeating them.

But, for five bucks, ehh. I had a good enough time. I'm probably never going to watch the entire film again, this movie is the reason why the Fast forward button was made.


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 9, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> explain to me people's problem with the human transformer.  Obviously transformers should transform to robots and its out of the place of the a transformers story.  What else.



Because it is stupid as hell? And totally uneeded for the "plot." (Plot in quotes because there was no plot. It was a giant mish-mash of suck thrown together and called a plot.)


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2009)

^Based on a kids cartoon with even a worse story. And who cares the girl was hot and she tore shit up.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 9, 2009)

Ugh. This movie sucked balls. I was really disappointed in number two. I fell asleep watching it and it was waaaaay to long.


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 9, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> ^Based on a kids cartoon with even a worse story. And who cares the girl was hot and she tore shit up.



Actually you are dead wrong. Compared to the trash heap of a plot in TF2, the 80's childrens cartoon based on action figures is fantastic by comparison. Yeah, the Cartoon is corny and silly, and, not always good, but it was actually fun and structured unlike this shitty film. Some episodes are actually good. I would take an episode of G1 Transformers over this hollow piece of crappy celluoid any day of the week. Because at least the show had a soul to it. (And better giant robot development.)


----------



## Gunners (Jul 9, 2009)

Saw the movie, I actually think it was pretty good. I'd rate it a 7 or 8 out of 10.

When critics can't be objective, I will not respect their opinion. If they were to say the movie was bad, they didn't like it I'd respect it. When they start saying shit like worst movie of the decade I think they're being dicks for the sake of it ( fucking Catwoman came out this decade). 

The movie wasn't that bad and many people liked it. I wonder if these people either don't get paid enough money by certain people or have an elitist attitude.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2009)

That show had shit, it was a commercial for toys. That's all it was and to boot it was corny, silly, and overall just laughable. 

Movie might not be good to most, and i can understand it. It's not the best script, it's not the best acting, and so on and forth. But what it does do right is have robots tear shit up. And I'll take that over the cartoon from the 80's which mostly sucked. Then again people love to bring up there memories. I tried watching it two years back and couldn't stand it.


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 9, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> That show had shit, it was a commercial for toys. That's all it was and to boot it was corny, silly, and overall just laughable.



I didn't deny any of that actually, but I disagree with your assessment that it is "shit." Corny? Yes. Commercial for the toys (especially Season 2)? Yes. Silly? Hells yes. But it is pretty enjoyable for a childrens show. This is Sci-Fi Fantasy. I expect silliness. Especially from 80s cartoons and at least it had what was important... robot screen time.

And the overall plot was more interesting actually. Deceptions wanting to drain this planet dry of energy no matter the consequences to bring Cybertron back to glory because of a total energy crisis and the Autobots trying to stop them to prevent life on earth from being wiped out. Some episodes do have a really wonkey plot, but when it gets to the bare basics, and when you learn of the robots themselves, it actually has decent plot for what it is.



> Movie might not be good to most, and i can understand it. It's not the best script, it's not the best acting, and so on and forth. But what it does do right is have robots tear shit up. And I'll take that over the cartoon from the 80's which mostly sucked. Then again people love to bring up there memories. I tried watching it two years back and couldn't stand it.



That is you. I have been watching the series, and I love it. And unlike the movie, I actually laugh at parts. XP

Besides, the actual Transformers were cool in G1. They had personality. They had presence. And many of them had development. Unlike in the movie where the Decepticons are fodder and where the only Autobots with "personality" are either just toilet humor offensive and obnoxious (Twins and Wheelie? Ugh...), or you are Optimus and Bumblebee who are the only two Transformers that even do a decent amount in TF2. Even Megatron and Starcream don't have that important a role. Just how I look at things.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 9, 2009)

I loved Soundwave as a spy satelitte.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 9, 2009)

_Copy and paste...>_>_

You know what really kills this movie, the two and a half hour runtime. The movie is almost constantly throwing stuff at you, if it's not a robot deathmatch, it's some terrible comic relief. There's pretty much no downtime till about half-way through, which goes on for way too long and leads into extended action scene that goes on and on. The film also doesn't really escalate in terms of tension or action, it pretty much starts at ten, and continues at ten for the rest of the film.

I'll be brief on the comic relief, it's bad, and there's too much. It's supposed to give the audience a break to lighten up, but instead the film bombards you with crass and immature jokes. Seriously, it's bad when you want relief from the comic relief...

The movie also feels sloppy like when characters will change clothes while they're off the screen for a frame or two, and travel across the globe in a matter of hours. Apparently, timezones are just a myth, as it was midday across the world when the Decepticons broadcast a message through the tvs. There's also some incredibly stupid ideas, like a decepticon that took disguise as a hot college freshman, or one that was senile, complete with a beard and a cane. Also, transformers are born now?

But, I can't say I didn't get any enjoyment. The action wasn't all clumped up at the end like the first one, and damn was it cool seeing Devastator on the big screen(no IMAX for me). There's just too much stuff going on for too long, and I can't recommend it unless you can catch a pre-noon show or whatever.

This film is going to be awesome on BD though. The action with all the shaky cam will probably work better on the small screen, and the sound is guaranteed reference quality. Best of all, there's a little button on your remote called fast forward.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 9, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> The movie also feels sloppy like when characters will change clothes while they're off the screen for a frame or two, and travel across the globe in a matter of hours. Apparently, timezones are just a myth, as it was midday across the world when the Decepticons broadcast a message through the tvs. *There's also some incredibly stupid ideas, like a decepticon that took disguise as a hot college freshman, or one that was senile, complete with a beard and a cane. Also, transformers are born now?*



Yes, yes and yes. They're not new ideas


----------



## Wesley (Jul 9, 2009)

The humor was atrocious.  The early scenes at the home and at the college were unbearable.  I mean, the first film was funny.  They didn't swear very much, they didn't make lots of immature anatomy/sex jokes.  In this film though, I'd have walked out if not for the scenes that featured the robots.  It was just disgusting.

On the other hand, I guess it made for a nice contrast with the later half of the film, where things started to get a little more serious, even if some of the characters were impossible to take seriously.  Basically real life vs. college life.  Bubblebee trashing Sam's house vs. Bumblebee trashing a pair of Decipticons, saving Sam and his family.  His dad making jokes and his mom crying over baby shoes vs his dad not wanting him to go into danger and his mom supporting him in doing so.

One complaint is how some of the Transformers in some of the scenes seemed unfinished.  I can't really recall a time in the first film where they seriously looked animated, but in this one, especially in the case of the Twins, they looked incredibly fake.  Almost like they were something out of the late 80s.  Robojock-like fake.  Also, I didn't like some of the more organic features they added to them, like crying, bleeding, flaturence...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 9, 2009)

Wesley said:


> One complaint is how some of the Transformers in some of the scenes seemed unfinished.  I can't really recall a time in the first film where they seriously looked animated, but in this one, especially in the case of the Twins, they looked incredibly fake.  Almost like they were something out of the late 80s.  Robojock-like fake. * Also, I didn't like some of the more organic features they added to them, like crying, bleeding, flaturence...*



Again, this is not something new. It is very common in the comics


----------



## Wesley (Jul 9, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Again, this is not something new. It is very common in the comics



It wasn't present in the first film, which is where my distaste comes from.


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 9, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I loved Soundwave as a spy satelitte.



So did I. Soundwave, Ravage, and Starscream were the only redeeming factors when it came to the transformers I felt.

We needed more Soundwave though....


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 9, 2009)

was transformers the cartoon really a commercial for toys?  I don't believe it.  The cartoon came out first right? Then the toys came out and then the marketing-entertainment complex began.  I would go so far as to say Transformers was one of the first to begin this trend that became really popular later on, some with spectacular failures ( u can imagine what those are, the knock off cartoons) but some cartoons/toy combos were excellent, eg thundercats and tmnt, GI Joe.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 9, 2009)

Orga777 said:


> So did I. Soundwave, Ravage, and Starscream were the only redeeming factors when it came to the transformers I felt.
> 
> We needed more Soundwave though....



I couldn't agree more...


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 9, 2009)

Orga777 said:


> Because it is stupid as hell? And totally uneeded for the "plot." (Plot in quotes because there was no plot. It was a giant mish-mash of suck thrown together and called a plot.)



There is somewhat of a plot. Megatron and the Decepticons are searching for more energon to continue life. Thus, they're looking for Sam who has info on where they can find more energon.

The *problem* is that Bay decided to concentrate on the effects and sexual humor rather than the story itself. Thus, it was very badly told and no one knew what was going on.


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 9, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> was transformers the cartoon really a commercial for toys?  I don't believe it.  The cartoon came out first right? Then the toys came out and then the marketing-entertainment complex began.  I would go so far as to say Transformers was one of the first to begin this trend that became really popular later on, some with spectacular failures ( u can imagine what those are, the knock off cartoons) but some cartoons/toy combos were excellent, eg thundercats and tmnt, GI Joe.



Well, I can't say I liked Thundecats... at all... but I did like GI Joe... COBRAAAAA! XD 

As for it being a show for toys, it sadly was. The only reason Laserbeak got so much screen-time for example was because he didn't come with the Soundwave figure. And in the second season, (well, this was mostly due to cindecation issues) a bunch of Transformers were introduced without warning and just came out of no where (unlike the first season which had more structure to it than the second season.) And the animated film that came out killed off most of the characters from the series (including Optimus) and introduced pretty much an entirely new cast... all because the orignal figures were discontinued. 

But yes, despite that, it is still a good series to watch and can be fun without the crap thrown all over the place like the live-action movie.



			
				Shippingr4losers said:
			
		

> The problem is that Bay decided to concentrate on the effects and sexual humor rather than the story itself. Thus, it was very badly told and no one knew what was going on.



I know. It is Michael Bay. This is what he has done for pretty much every single movie he has ever made. But a lot of the plot was still poor anyway. And if it can't reach 80s cartoon level, well... yeah... XD


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 9, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Yes, yes and yes. They're not new ideas





omg laser pew pew! said:


> Again, this is not something new. It is very common in the comics



That stops them from being stupid how?



narutosimpson said:


> was transformers the cartoon really a commercial for toys?  I don't believe it.  The cartoon came out first right? Then the toys came out and then the marketing-entertainment complex began.  I would go so far as to say Transformers was one of the first to begin this trend that became really popular later on, some with spectacular failures ( u can imagine what those are, the knock off cartoons) but some cartoons/toy combos were excellent, eg thundercats and tmnt, GI Joe.



The toys and cartoon were developed in tandem, also G.I. Joe was before Transformers(the toys that weren't ken dolls anyway, and the comics were way before).


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 9, 2009)

Orga777 said:


> Well, I can't say I liked Thundecats... at all... but I did like GI Joe... COBRAAAAA! XD
> 
> As for it being a show for toys, it sadly was. The only reason Laserbeak got so much screen-time for example was because he didn't come with the Soundwave figure. And in the second season, (well, this was mostly due to cindecation issues) a bunch of Transformers were introduced without warning and just came out of no where (unlike the first season which had more structure to it than the second season.) And the animated film that came out killed off most of the characters from the series (including Optimus) and introduced pretty much an entirely new cast... all because the orignal figures were discontinued.
> 
> ...



so is it a fact the toy came out b4 the cartoon?  cause that seems like a highly risky marketing technique.


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 9, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> so is it a fact the toy came out b4 the cartoon?  cause that seems like a highly risky marketing technique.



Actually the show and figures were released in the same exact year in 1984. The show and comic book series were meant to promote the line of toys. And, well, it worked magnificently. They did the same thing with their Beast Wars line in 1996. (Beast Wars is also a HIGHLY superior show... if you are a fan of Transformers and haven't seen BW, do so. You will not be disappointed... till the last season. XD)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 9, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> That stops them from being stupid how?



Because it's for a different audience, it was in some ways a homage to the hardcore fans

But something like that is purely opinion, I'm not arguing that the movie was bad but those parts didn't bother me, mainly because I am into the comics


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 9, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Because it's for a different audience, it was in some ways a homage to the hardcore fans
> 
> But something like that is purely opinion, I'm not arguing that the movie was bad but those parts didn't bother me, mainly because I am into the comics



I doubt I would buy that stuff even if I read the comics. Which I probably won't now.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 9, 2009)

Of course it doesn't make sense, I can honestly admit that a lot of the Transformersverse makes little logical sense at all


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 11, 2009)

Transformers toys(Diaclone) came way before the series existed both as a comic and cartoon.

On the movie, I finally saw it 2 weeks later, I wanted to see on release though.

The amount of action was very satisfying, slightly a little to much humor, but I overall enjoyed the laughs. The only problem I had with the film, was the Decepticons were jipped out of personality once again, I was really looking forward to the Constructicons speaking before they fused into Devastator, or at least seeing their robot forms more before they fused together. 

The non-stop action was alot of joy to watch, combat is combat, and it had lots of long combat, and it was nice to see there was at least some strategic way the combat flowed. I went to see a action flick, I got what I paid for, it's the biggest reason I like Transformers as a series, non-stop battles.

Only in some moments the movie it seemed like the animation was bad, but during the forest fight of Optimus vs Megatron/Starscream/Blackout 2, that scene was the most realistic and best looking scene of the movie.

I found Jetfire(Even though that shouldn't of been his name) was one of the most charming characters of the movie, while the Mudflap and Skids were funny and annoying. Bumblebee got alot of reduced screen time, which I'm glad about, it gave a chance for other robots to have more scenes. The only character I disliked was The Fallen, I felt he was nothing like the name he took up, nor was his character interesting.

Overall, I liked the first movie better, but this one was pretty good.

It seems as the Decepticons become more known amongst masses who only know of the movie and/or only a little of the newer japanese series, like Armada, they will get more dialogue.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2009)

What i also liked about the fight scene is it's barely shown in the trailer. Where most superhero movies show off half there fight scenes that it's just meh not. Here was full on badass.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 11, 2009)

I just watched "Duck you Sucker" and one explosion in that movie has more affect than all of the explosions in "Transformers 2".


----------



## Red Viking (Jul 12, 2009)

The problem with this movie is that it tried way too hard to be the epic summer blockbuster of legend that had everything plus the proverbial kitchen sink, and became a bloated mess as a result.


----------



## Hyouma (Jul 12, 2009)

Saw this movie this week, I was expecting a typical Michael Bay movie, and that's what I got. 
Turned out to be one of the best -put your mind close to zero- action sci-fi movies EVER! 
Better than the first one.


----------



## Seany (Jul 12, 2009)

Seen it twice, and i gotta say, the second time i was just bored out of my mind. I only went because of a friend. 
The problem with this movie is it is far to long for something that has very little plot. 

Also the 'romance' was some of the most forced, cheesy and laughable romance i have ever seen. And how the fuck did Sam know she said 'i love you' if he was dead? lol.

The only saving grace was the robots, and that funny whiney guy


----------



## Necro?sthete (Jul 12, 2009)

Non of my friend got the idea of the whole movie. I however enjoyed the whole thing.


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 12, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> The non-stop action was alot of joy to watch, combat is combat, and it had lots of long combat, and it was nice to see there was at least some strategic way the combat flowed.



Non-stopped action? What movie were you watching, because I wish I saw that...  Because TF2 most definitely didn't have non-stop action.

The beginning with the Autobots fighting a couple decepticons in China... then the stupid Kitchen come to life scene... Ugh... Then every thing died down for a while till stupid Decepticon Human started attacking... then Optimus fought Starscream, Fallen's Bitch, and Decepticon Scrub #117 for about five minutes.... Then we had an entire hour and a half of no action, a bunch of shit dialouge with a massively contrieved plot of suckiness.... Which leads into the Final Battle Scene... where Deception Scrubs #156 to #1265 all died while Fallen's Bitch and Starcream retreated and with more contrieved plot of suckiness thrown in. All in all, I don't count 3 real Autobot and Decepticon battles that probably take up maybe 45-50 minutes of movie (and that is mostly all smushed into the very disappointing ending battle) that is over 150 minutes long "non-stopped action." At least in my opinion.


----------



## Andrew (Jul 12, 2009)

The movie was okay and funny. I think some parts should be rewritten or omitted. The first one was better because their was more fighting scenes. This one, however, was quite complicated because the main villan was short lived as megatron took the main role of killing Sam and Optimus Prime. I presume their will be a third one coming out.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 13, 2009)

Orga777 said:


> Non-stopped action? What movie were you watching, because I wish I saw that...  Because TF2 most definitely didn't have non-stop action.
> 
> The beginning with the Autobots fighting a couple decepticons in China... then the stupid Kitchen come to life scene... Ugh... Then every thing died down for a while till stupid Decepticon Human started attacking... then Optimus fought Starscream, Fallen's Bitch, and Decepticon Scrub #117 for about five minutes.... Then we had an entire hour and a half of no action, a bunch of shit dialouge with a massively contrieved plot of suckiness.... Which leads into the Final Battle Scene... where Deception Scrubs #156 to #1265 all died while Fallen's Bitch and Starcream retreated and with more contrieved plot of suckiness thrown in. All in all, I don't count 3 real Autobot and Decepticon battles that probably take up maybe 45-50 minutes of movie (and that is mostly all smushed into the very disappointing ending battle) that is over 150 minutes long "non-stopped action." At least in my opinion.



You skipped alot of fights.


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 13, 2009)

Problem of many is they come watch this movie without a single clue of Transformer is all about.
Then they are expecting to see some awesome romance or just a comedy.

Transformers is not that. Transformers is all about that "Sci-Fi", "Action" you seeen throught the whole movie that you admit it is good.

But for itself it makes this film brilliant.
For the Transformer Fans.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 13, 2009)

This movie was ayuss.

Why is Species a decepticon?

Why does Megatron look like a fucking bug.

Why did half the Transformers in this move not even look like Transformers when they transformed?

Why was the entire thing so utterly retarded.


----------



## Vault (Jul 13, 2009)

Watched the movie and all im gonna say is you dont fuck with the energon swords :ho 

Was really long though, which actually was a great help in my case since i was watching for someone for 5 hrs  that knocked down 3  i aint complaining


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 13, 2009)

Yip Man! Yip Man!


----------



## Federer (Jul 13, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> This movie was ayuss.
> 
> Why is Species a decepticon?
> 
> ...



It's a Michael Bay movie.


----------



## Vault (Jul 13, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> Yip Man! Yip Man!



Much much better than this movie


----------



## Lunar Trunks (Jul 14, 2009)

Long rant ahead...

I won't go into how different it is from G1 or how I grew up with Transformers because I understand that this is an adaptation and a different universe of sorts but as an adaptation, I'm really questioning whether this was worse than Dragonball Evolution. In fact, that sounds like a pretty good poll. Honestly, both movies seemed to just swipe the name but completely deviate themselves from what Dragonball and Transformers are really about.

This movie was so bad... It was a pain to sit through that stupid desert scene and there are so many plot holes, continuity errors and plain stupid things. It's ridiculous. 

Despite how much I like the forest scene, where were the other Autobots at the time? They crashed through that warehouse together, then Optimus is all alone? I see Bumblebee and Sideswipe miles away only to show up when it's too late, but why? Oh, because Michael Bay thought it would be more awesome.

We need to decipher the symbols in my head. That eventually leads them to Jetfire, but he's dead. Hey, let's use my Allspark piece to bring him back to life so he can tell us how to revive Optimus. Wait, why didn't you just revive Optimus then? 

Jetfire then teleports everyone to Egypt. What the...? Transformers can't teleport. He's a jet. An old one, but a jet. Shouldn't he just fly everyone there? This one's nitpicky because of Skywarp, but teleporting all the way to Egypt? Skywarp can't go that far...

The railgun took out Devastator, okay. Couldn't Simmons just tell them to fire a couple more times? I may not know much about that weapon, but that's exactly where the sun destroyer is and the gun was locked onto that position...

I know what the REAL Matrix of Leadership represents, but what's the point of tacking leadership onto this movie's Matrix? From what I gather, it's just a key, that's all. Nothing special.

The Matrix brought Optimus back to life. Then the Fallen jacked it a moment later and Optimus is still alive... which is fine but it's pretty odd.

Transformers heaven... Need I say more? And where was Jazz in this scene?

Why can't Bumblebee talk? He got his voice back at the end of the first movie...

Why can only a Prime defeat the Fallen? Well, they don't say...

That's only some of them, there's countless things that don't make sense if you pay attention. Most of these are pretty easy to find which isn't a good thing.

I really got sick of people telling me "It's a movie about alien robots, what did you expect?" Yeah well, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles is probably one of the most "out there" ideas for a cartoon but the first two live action movies were perfectly acceptable. Corny, but acceptable for what it is. Transformers is a Sci-fi story about good and evil, so much potential and so many amazing things you can do with these characters. Is Transformers any more weird than a guy running around in a bat suit? I don't think so and that movie was one of the best I've seen. Transformers fans were not expecting a movie on The Dark Knight's level but come on, better than this right?

Then another common phrase I've learned to hate, "Just shut off your brain and enjoy it." That was darn near impossible for me. It's too stupid to enjoy. Now, some parts of this movie (Whatever had Optimus in it) I enjoyed. That forest scene, man, I'm still playing it in my head. Unfortunately, all the cool scenes together were like 10 minutes. The rest was stupid because of some guy's poor sense of character placement (Bumblebee disappearing then showing up immediately when Sam's in danger) or the writing. The "comedy" was either bad or dragged out, I did not need to see Devastator's nuts. 90% of the movie had me facepalming and turning my head. The plot was just awful and predictable. I know the 80s cartoon had silly stories but this is supposed to be a big summer movie and it for sure could've been better. This isn't a matter of "Oh, no matter what they do people will complain." This movie was so bad that if even the simplest of people's complaints were taken care of, it could've been okay.

Then we have the dialogue. I don't remember much of it but during the forest scene, it really shows how much effort was put into the Transformers. Megatron calls Optimus weak and Optimus slams a tree into him. Then Megatron calls Optimus puny and Optimus follows with a jab into Megatron's back and got in some good hits with his axe.Then at the end when Optimus gets stabbed, Megatron says "You're so weak." Um, clearly Optimus is not weak. If anything, you guys are lame and only won because of a cheap stab in the back. Constantly repeating that Optimus is weak doesn't make it so when you're the one taking hits. If anything, Megatron should've said something like "How Autobot of you, your compassion has led to your defeat." at the end. Corny and maybe cliche, but it works. Really, Megatron's plain dialogue here and his overall character (Turning out to be an underling for one) prove how poorly the Transformers were handled in this movie. Sideswipe seemed pretty neat but all he said was "Damn, I'm good." Then the three Arcees, one of them said "This way." and one or two of them died in an EXPLOSION!!! And how could I forget "I'm beneath the enemy scrotum." even though a Transformer didn't say it.

The runtime was insanely long at two and half hours considering the content and many scenes were dragged out. I mean, Sam and Mikaela arrived at the desert in Bumblebee, couldn't he just drive them to Optimus's dropoff point? No, they chose to walk/run several miles and get shot at with Baywatch-style slow-motion. Then there's the twins who were the least interesting of the new Transformers yet got the most screen time. I found them pretty offensive, unfunny and stupid characters but that's just me. I know some people found them funny and acceptable and that's fine, they served their purpose then. However, why add new Transformers if they don't say/do much of anything? 

Conclusion/end of rant: These are not Transformers movies. It's random teen plus military with special guests: The Transformers. Transformers is about alien robots that transform, these two live-action films are about Sam. The Transformers weren't developed, they had no personality and they hardly showed up for more than a few minutes. You can hardly tell who's fighting most of the time except Optimus and Bumblebee because of their colors. It's simply a bad movie, I knew it before I went and I was right. The first one was far better and that's saying something. I have to blame Michael Bay. He doesn't care about Transformers. I thought his love of explosions would work well with Transformers. Unfortunately, it seems these robots were just in the way of his tanks and jets... I was greatly disappointed as both a Transformers fan and a moviegoer.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 14, 2009)

> The "comedy" was either bad or dragged out, I did not need to see Devastator's nuts.



I must of missed those.


----------



## Lunar Trunks (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah, while Devastator was climbing the pyramid you see two wrecking balls in his crotch area and Simmons says the dumbest line in the movie. Check it out at 4:42.

Kyuun Spark!


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 14, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I must of missed those.



They were right in the middle of the screen...and even John Turturro's(that poor man) commented on them.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 15, 2009)

Lunar Trunks, take a deep breath and relax. You saw a movie you didn't like and by all means, rant about it. Just, relax and enjoy the critical panning it's recieving and it'll be fine.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2009)

Even in bad quality this scene fucking ownz 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKqigKYaUSE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 15, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> They were right in the middle of the screen...and even John Turturro's(that poor man) commented on them.



Yeah I saw them now, I remember the line, I just didn't notice it in the background, must of been looking away from the screen around that moment.

That's a pretty good way to ruin a Transformer. 

Now he is just like that boiler boss from Conker's Bad Fur Day.



crazymtf said:


> Even in bad quality this scene fucking ownz
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKqigKYaUSE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Yeah, it did. 

It was the best looking, most realistic scene of the movie.

Not as epic as his original death though.


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2009)

Optimus is something to be feared with those energon swords


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 15, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Even in bad quality this scene fucking ownz
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKqigKYaUSE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Hell yes! Optimus was totally fricken'  at that point.


----------



## MueTai (Jul 15, 2009)

Saw it last night, it was all I thought it was gonna be so I really couldn't be disappointed.  The forest scene was fucking awesome, and I also liked how the fights seemed more choreographed in this one (not to mention there were a lot more of them).  

The only thing I can say disappointed me was that the animation seemed to take a step backward in some parts.  I don't remember questioning how real they looked in the first one, but in this one there were scenes where I was like, "that looks pretty fake."  Maybe my expectations were too high though, and to their credit there were a lot more transformers to make in this one than the last one.


----------



## The Imp (Jul 15, 2009)

It was alright.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 15, 2009)

Action scenes were pretty sweet, severely disappointed overall though.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 29, 2009)

All-Time USA Box office top 10 
Transformers Revenge of the Fallen is #9
$380,342,669

All-Time Worldwide Box office top 25
Transformers Revenge of the Fallen is #21
$793,542,669

According to IMDB


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 29, 2009)

*GIVE ME YOUR MONEY*
"OPTIMUS PRIME - REVENGE OF THE SEQUEL"


----------



## Deimos (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey guys, could anyone tell me whether the track that's heard around 7:20-7:50 when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Optimus Prime is parachuted and transforms into a truck saying "Autobots, I'm in pursuit."


 is part of the OST or something? Anyone know if it's there? I'm sure I heard it elsewhere, perhaps in the first movie too.

*Edit:* Never mind, I found it. It's the Arrival to Earth score track from the first movie.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 11, 2010)

THANK. GOD.

like we really even need a threequel


----------

